# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - February 2013



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 1, 2013)

...here you go, all shiny and new.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 1, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...here you go, all shiny and new.


 
Loving the irony...


----------



## Kanda (Feb 1, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...here you go, all shiny and new.


 
Loving the irony...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 1, 2013)

Not irony, just couldn't think of any news, rumours or general chat...


----------



## Kanda (Feb 1, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...here you go, all shiny and new.


 
Loving the irony...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 1, 2013)

art thou pissed?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 1, 2013)

Nope.

Oops.. crap internet connection!


----------



## tbtommyb (Feb 1, 2013)

George IV vs Tesco getting a shout out on R4.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2013)

Odeon is a very shabby place, but at least we can go 2 for 1 unlike the Ritzy (although I realise they do have their cheap sessions as well)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 1, 2013)

Is there a sewing/haberdashery type shop in Brixton please? I need to buy a piece of velcro to repair something. Sew Over It on Landor Road doesn't have it. Cheers


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 1, 2013)

upstairs in morleys... or the fabric shop with the baskets outside on electric ave


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice one MDK


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Odeon is a very shabby place, but at least we can go 2 for 1 unlike the Ritzy (although I realise they do have their cheap sessions as well)


 
Peckhamplex used to be my favourite shabby/cheap cinema.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> Peckhamplex used to be my favourite shabby/cheap cinema.



I quite like peckham plex... its cheap and cheerful. Two people can watch a film and have snacks for twenty quid... less on cheap day. It was double that at Streatham and well minging :/


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Odeon is a very shabby place, but at least we can go 2 for 1 unlike the Ritzy (although I realise they do have their cheap sessions as well)



I thought that the ritzy did orange wednesdays?


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2013)

The old nursery school behind the Barrier Block has been squatted for several months now but they're such polite and considerate squatters most residents didn't even know!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 1, 2013)

Theres a building next to the bb thats 'protected by occupation'. What is that building?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 1, 2013)

Nevermind, sorted


----------



## ash (Feb 1, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Odd question I know, but where can I find a sunbed/tanning salon around Brixton or nearby ?


Edgley  rd clapham used to have one


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 1, 2013)

editor said:


> The old nursery school behind the Barrier Block has been squatted for several months now but they're such polite and considerate squatters most residents didn't even know!


 
I went to visit recently (it's part of the development plan for further early years education provision), they were lovely and accommodating, but had done quite a lot of internal restructuring.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I thought that the ritzy did orange wednesdays?


 
Yeah, they do have cheap days, but they're normally afternoons

http://www.picturehouses.co.uk/cinema/Ritzy_Picturehouse/Hires_Info/Venue_Info/Ticket_Prices/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> Peckhamplex used to be my favourite shabby/cheap cinema.


 
Bit further than Brixton and Streatham though


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 1, 2013)

Lost cat alert.......

http://www.brixtonblog.com/missing-moggies-help-find-benito-in-brixton/9913


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> I went to visit recently (it's part of the development plan for further early years education provision), they were lovely and accommodating, but had done quite a lot of internal restructuring.


They've been liaising with the council the whole time and apparently they have a very good relationship. I'd prefer the building to be used than empty, so good luck to them.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2013)

William Hill bookies on Coldharbour Lane: a place for men to gather, drink and argue loudly, throughout the day and night.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, they do have cheap days, but they're normally afternoons
> 
> http://www.picturehouses.co.uk/cinema/Ritzy_Picturehouse/Hires_Info/Venue_Info/Ticket_Prices/



Yeah most cinemas are cheaper in the afternoon... But Im fairly sure ive used the 241 orange wednesday deal... It was a while ago though so no idea if they still do it... We're more likely to go on Sundays or Mondays- the cheap day


----------



## Curly German (Feb 2, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> I went to visit recently (it's part of the development plan for further early years education provision), they were lovely and accommodating, but had done quite a lot of internal restructuring.


That site must be worth a fortune. I don't believe the council have any intention of letting it as a nursery school. They want to pretend that there is no demand for education and then sell the site for 'luxury developments'.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 2, 2013)

The grounds are lovely with a beautiful stand of mature Silver Birches. I think getting them TPOed might be a good idea.

edited to add link
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tree_preservation_order


----------



## Belushi (Feb 2, 2013)

editor said:


> William Hill bookies on Coldharbour Lane: a place for men to gather, drink and argue loudly, throughout the day and night.


 
I was wondering recently why there appears to be so many bookies shops opening up around London then someone told me it's the introduction of high stakes fruit machines, the ones that have caused so many problems in Australia


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 2, 2013)

editor said:


> William Hill bookies on Coldharbour Lane: a place for men to gather, drink and argue loudly, throughout the day and night.


 
You say that like it's a bad thing...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing...


Move next to a bookies and you can enjoy it too. Day and night.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Yeah most cinemas are cheaper in the afternoon... But Im fairly sure ive used the 241 orange wednesday deal... It was a while ago though so no idea if they still do it... We're more likely to go on Sundays or Mondays- the cheap day


 
Cheap cinema at Loughborough Junction in one of the Railway arches. They show art movies that have been on elsewhere. So most of them ive seen. They use overhead projector. Not perfect but its nice place and cheap.

Also Curzon cinemas do cheap rate every day up to 2pm. Almost half price. Saw Zero Dot Thirty at Renoir yesterday at 2pm for cheap rate price.

Ritzy cheap rate up to 5pm is also on weekends as well as during the week.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 3, 2013)

Ive heard good things about the whirld cinema... im on the waiting list for membership atm


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, but it's still £8.50 weekends for adult (£7.50 concessions)


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 3, 2013)

For some reason i thought it was a fiver... must have gone up.

You can buy membership for a year for £65. Then free films for a year. Also members can take a guest for free too. Pretty good value.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, on Monday it's £5

http://www.picturehouses.co.uk/cinema/Ritzy_Picturehouse/Hires_Info/Venue_Info/Ticket_Prices/


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 3, 2013)

Minnie the Minx i was talking about the whirld cinema not the ritzy. I.presumed you were too since your post followed mine.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Ive heard good things about the whirld cinema... im on the waiting list for membership atm


 
Waiting list? Its got more successful then. My membership lapsed as most of the films I had already seen. When I went it was not that busy. They offered me membership straight away.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 3, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Waiting list? Its got more successful then. My membership lapsed as most of the films I had already seen. When I went it was not that busy. They offered me membership straight away.



I was on the waiting list for ages but when they had space i couldn't afford it at that time so ive back waiting for a space again


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Minnie the Minx i was talking about the whirld cinema not the ritzy. I.presumed you were too since your post followed mine.


 
oh sorry


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 3, 2013)

Most of my, not very numerous, cinema visits are to whirledart, courtesy of someone else's membership.  I did think about going on the list but the chances are I'd never go on my own membership.  Films are generally of the quirky and not terribly chirpy variety.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 3, 2013)

Quirky and not chirpy is totally my cuppa. Although watched Snowtown last night and that was really grim, even for me!! *eek*


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 3, 2013)

My mates are doing the London Underground radio show today - 5pm to 8pm - live and direct from Kennington, this week with Shining Steve and special guest Martin Jones!

Eclectic, old skool, house, tech & whatever takes their fancy... 

Click here to listen: http://www.pirate-radio.addr.com/chat/content/ustreamer.html

The chatroom is to be found HERE http://www.pirate-radio.addr.com/chat/content/LazyEntrance.html


More on the thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...sundays-5-8pm-gmt.288000/page-2#post-11942523


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 3, 2013)

Someone has just said the Charles de Menezes portrait at stockwell has been painted out.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2013)

Last night at the Albert was the closest I've experienced to reliving a night at the old Bradys.
Fantastic stuff!


----------



## zenie (Feb 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Last night at the Albert was the closest I've experienced to reliving a night at the old Bradys.
> Fantastic stuff!



I think I had a good time


----------



## Black Halo (Feb 3, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Someone has just said the Charles de Menezes portrait at stockwell has been painted out.


Walked past it earlier today (~1:30pm) and pretty sure I looked at it and could still see the portrait


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 3, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Someone has just said the Charles de Menezes portrait at stockwell has been painted out.





Black Halo said:


> Walked past it earlier today (~1:30pm) and pretty sure I looked at it and could still see the portrait


 
A while ago someone added his face to the Rotunda war memorial then the council 'restored' it by removing the image - could you mean that, rather than the 'official' one on the station?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 3, 2013)

Ah! Yes, that'll be it!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 3, 2013)

Story is here: http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2005/nov/28/july7.menezes


----------



## Kanda (Feb 4, 2013)

_whirld Cinema venue is ace. Guy that runs it is nice too. I hope to do stuff there __soon...._


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 4, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> A while ago someone added his face to the Rotunda war memorial then the council 'restored' it by removing the image - could you mean that, rather than the 'official' one on the station?


Over seven years ago


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2013)

So who will move into the last 'prime unit' left in Brixton?






*still loving the alteration 

http://www.urban75.org/blog/last-re...new-owners-but-will-it-be-another-phone-shop/


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> So who will move into the last 'prime unit' left in Brixton?
> 
> *still loving the alteration
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/last-re...new-owners-but-will-it-be-another-phone-shop/



BK BK BK BK BK BK BK BK BK


----------



## colacubes (Feb 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> BK BK BK BK BK BK BK BK BK


 
Would need change of use so unlikely.  Sorry to smash your dreams to tatters


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2013)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Would need change of use so unlikely.  Sorry to smash your dreams to tatters



Dead to me ^


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 4, 2013)

editor said:


> So who will move into the last 'prime unit' left in Brixton?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was betting on EE/Orange, but then noticed on Friday that they already have a shop next to reliance arcade.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2013)

editor said:


> The old nursery school behind the Barrier Block has been squatted for several months now but they're such polite and considerate squatters most residents didn't even know!


There's a squatted nursery on Lyham Rd too. Near the Windmill mural. Lambeth is selling it at auction on Wednesday.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2013)

Being in LA there's one thing I'm really missing about Brixton right now - almost no matter where you live you can walk out and get a bus, train or tube to town. Not that that's particular to Brixton, but it's so fucking annoying not being able to get from A to B easily without a car. I'll be back on Thursday and I'll be thanking TfL every second of my return from LHR to Brickers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2013)

horizonal rain out there.  Just a tad windy


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2013)

Can anyone give me the name of this company? 

http://www.reed.co.uk/jobs/outbound...-centre-outbound/brixton-london?parttime=True


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2013)

I've no idea what an Outbound Customer Service Advisor even is.


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm sure you could have a guess. It's hardly gobbledegook.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> I'm sure you could have a guess. It's hardly gobbledegook.


I could have a guess, but seeing as I've already explained I don't know what an Outbound Customer Service Advisor, I'd have no idea if I was correct or not.

But seeing as it's apparently so obvious, perhaps you might explain what the job is and what the role entails?


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2013)

Perhaps it's a mechanic, working on spacecraft?

Or someone who paints the lines down the middle of the roads?


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> Perhaps it's a mechanic, working on spacecraft?
> 
> Or someone who paints the lines down the middle of the roads?


Ah, OK. So you:
(a) don't actually know yourself or
(b) you're being an annoying prick


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.ehow.com/about_5267979_inbound-outbound-customer-service.html

in other words call centre operative


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> http://www.ehow.com/about_5267979_inbound-outbound-customer-service.html
> 
> in other words call centre operative


Thanks. I've never heard the phrase before.


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Ah, OK. So you:
> (a) don't actually know yourself or
> (b) you're being an annoying prick


 
Oh, you've gone back to the name-calling, have you? Good one. 

If you are willing to post on a messageboard pretending that you have 'no idea what an Outbound Customer Service Advisor even is', then you have to be prepared for someone to call you on it.

Outbound? Hmmm, what can it mean?

Customer Service? That's a puzzler. 

Advisor? Nope, you've got me.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Can anyone give me the name of this company?
> 
> http://www.reed.co.uk/jobs/outbound...-centre-outbound/brixton-london?parttime=True


 
Basically it is a call centre. 
What I want to know is WHO the company is running it. 
Not the recruiter advertising the roles. 

Thanks for not bickering about it


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> <pointless, childish, thread-disrupting shit removed>


Congratulations. You're going to be the first poster I've ever put on ignore here. Bye.


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Congratulations. You're going to be the first poster I've ever put on ignore here. Bye.


 
It's about fucking time you followed your own advice. Well done.


----------



## Onket (Feb 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Basically it is a call centre.
> What I want to know is WHO the company is running it.
> Not the recruiter advertising the roles.
> 
> Thanks for not bickering about it


 
The fuckwit has hopefully fucked off now. 

Looks like a company who provides the service on behalf of charities-

http://www.gumtree.com/p/jobs/call-centre--customer-service--fundraising/113449307 

Someone like this-

http://www.charity-fundraising.org.uk/about-us


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Basically it is a call centre.
> What I want to know is WHO the company is running it.
> Not the recruiter advertising the roles.
> 
> Thanks for not bickering about it


If it's a Brixton-based charity rather than a Brixton based call centre you could fossick about here www.charitychoice.co.uk and used the advanced search to find charities within a mile of a given postcode.....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 5, 2013)

reading the advert is sounds like pell and bales. Ugh. Although I didn't think that they had a call centre in brixton...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> Looks like a company who provides the service on behalf of charities


 
I had guessed this much 



Mrs Magpie said:


> If it's a Brixton-based charity rather than a Brixton based call centre you could fossick about here www.charitychoice.co.uk and used the advanced search to find charities within a mile of a given postcode.....


 
They are a call centre that employ people to follow up on people who have been caught by chuggers. It is not a Brixton based charity but a call centre covering (as far as I know) the UK. 

The company who has offices in Holloway and Brixton. _Someone_ here must know the name of the company or knows someone who has worked or is working there.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 5, 2013)

If it is Pell and Bales they are quite easy to get a.job with but id apply direct because you get paid more iirc


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> reading the advert is sounds like pell and bales. Ugh. Although I didn't think that they had a call centre in brixton...


 
They have Brixton & Holloway offices 

These are one of the companies recruiting for them - www.evorecruit.co.uk

I *think* they are called 'Inside' or 'Inbound'


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> If it is Pell and Bales they are quite easy to get a.job with but id apply direct because you get paid more iirc


 
Not applying, I have a bone to pick with them  

Pell & Bales head office is 211 Old Street, London, EC1V 9NR
I just called them and their call centre is based in Old Street so can rule them out.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> They have Brixton & Holloway offices
> 
> These are one of the companies recruiting for them - www.evorecruit.co.uk
> 
> I *think* they are called 'Inside' or 'Inbound'


these perhaps .......... http://www.listenuk.org/

http://www.192.com/atoz/business/lo.../895ca4c176b0597ee571c95104066234bd3df392/ml/


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> these perhaps .......... http://www.listenuk.org/


 
By jove I think you have it 



> Join Listen Today!
> 
> Listen, one of the UKs top fundraising agencies are currently looking for outgoing and passionate individuals to join a lively telephone based fundraising team. You will be fully trained and working for one of the UKs top charities such as The British Red Cross, Cancer Research UK or WWF. You will be contacting people who have registered an interest in the charity to raise awareness and see if they would like to donate further.
> 
> You can choose to work in Holloway Road or Brixton:


 
Found the email address of the Director


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2013)

Hmmmm....



> Name & Registered Office:
> LISTEN LIMITED
> UNIT 3 LYSANDER MEWS LYSANDER GROVE
> ARCHWAY
> ...


 


> Previous Names: HEXAGON 362 LIMITED
> Date of change:
> 15/09/2008


 
Interesting reading: 
http://www.companiesintheuk.co.uk/ltd/listen


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 5, 2013)

editor said:


> So who will move into the last 'prime unit' left in Brixton?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm surprised someone hasn't moved in already. The council claim there is significant interest in Brixton from retail chains. As stated in your article, it is _very unlikely_ an independent shop will move in, esp given the rent is likely to be over £100k per annum/over £10k per month.   Perhaps someone is waiting for the rent price to drop...

Let's look at some other current commerical property prices in Brixton:

41-43 Atlantic Road: £65k per annum





Brady's (downstairs & basement only): £90k per annum





My worry is that commercial property prices are so high now in Brixton that many units will remain empty, as people shop around for better deals elsewhere, or wait for the asking price to be dropped.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2013)

First Foxtons letter through the door today. Offering to sell your house free of charge


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> First Foxtons letter through the door today. Offering to sell your house free of charge


Now that would be a bad start to any day.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 5, 2013)

Few flakes of snow blowing in the wind.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> First Foxtons letter through the door today. Offering to sell your house free of charge


Same here.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Now that would be a bad start to any day.


 


Mrs Magpie said:


> Same here.


 
I will (later) write up some details about the 'no catch' offer they are claiming so we can ALL share it around


----------



## colacubes (Feb 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I will (later) write up some details about the 'no catch' offer they are claiming so we can ALL share it around


 
Always thrilling to get spam from Foxtwats 

In other news it would seem that there's a planning application to make changes to the rear of the tube so some retail can go in on Electric Lane:

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MH4N08BOHV000

I've looked at the plans and it doesn't mean the old arcade will be reopened. Not entirely sure what could go there though - I've been in there and there's not an awful lot of space


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Always thrilling to get spam from Foxtwats
> 
> In other news it would seem that there's a planning application to make changes to the rear of the tube so some retail can go in on Electric Lane:
> 
> ...


Where is the ' brickwork and existing roller shutters' described in the application?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 5, 2013)

I think the catch in my case is I'm in a HA property.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Where is the ' brickwork and existing roller shutters' described in the application?


 
It's on the building itself.  If you were walking down Electric Lane towards Atlantic Road it's just past the yard at the back of the tube on the left before you get to Bradys.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Had lunch in Bickles on CHL today, excellent food and lovely staff. (Caribbean)


----------



## TruXta (Feb 5, 2013)

T-minus 36 hours until I'm back in Brixton.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2013)

TruXta said:


> T-minus 36 hours until I'm back in Brixton.


 
2,152 minutes now


----------



## gmac (Feb 5, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Had lunch in Bickles on CHL today, excellent food and lovely staff. (Caribbean)


I'm always in here. usually late on my way home when I can't be arsed to cook....I agree with you on the food and staff.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 5, 2013)

They deliver too... This is going to hit my wallet!!!!

Best I've tasted. Even better than Savanah's etc in town


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 5, 2013)

TruXta said:


> T-minus 36 hours until I'm back in Brixton.


Because of this post I find myself singing this....with the words 36 hours from TruXta....


----------



## zenie (Feb 5, 2013)

Kanda said:


> They deliver too... This is going to hit my wallet!!!!
> 
> Best I've tasted. Even better than Savanah's etc in town



It's not pricey is it?! I'd be more worried about the belly


----------



## Kanda (Feb 5, 2013)

I need to put weight on. Due to dental issues (now fixed) I'm down to 12.5 st.... From 14 st... 15 st a few years ago....


----------



## Kanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Also, it seems the appetite has finally come back after 3 weeks not smoking... Oops!!


----------



## zenie (Feb 5, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Also, it seems the appetite has finally come back after 3 weeks not smoking... Oops!!



Stuff tastes better too 

I wanna try the fried chicken place in market row still!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2013)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I need to put weight on. Due to dental issues (now fixed) I'm down to 12.5 st.... From 14 st... 15 st a few years ago....



Want some of mine? Will sell you a stone for £100. Two stone for £150. 

Fuck me, I used to be 18st when I was playing American Football.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 6, 2013)

zenie said:


> Stuff tastes better too
> 
> I wanna try the fried chicken place in market row still!


 
Don't


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2013)

zenie said:
			
		

> I wanna try the fried chicken place in market row still!



Don't


----------



## zenie (Feb 6, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Don't



Why not? I love fried chicken dirtiness


----------



## zenie (Feb 6, 2013)

Also....why was KFC shut on Monday night?


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2013)

zenie said:


> Also....why was KFC shut on Monday night?


On grounds of good taste.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2013)

zenie said:
			
		

> Also....why was KFC shut on Monday night?



That new new Rooster place on Brixton Road?


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 6, 2013)

Badgers said:


> First Foxtons letter through the door today. Offering to sell your house free of charge


I'll buy your house free of charge.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 6, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> I'll buy your house free of charge.


 
You could sell it to us free of charge as we don't own it


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 6, 2013)

zenie said:


> Why not? I love fried chicken dirtiness


Because they miss the whole chicken dirtiness thing. Boned thighs served as nuggets ffs.


----------



## zenie (Feb 6, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> Because they miss the whole chicken dirtiness thing. Boned thighs served as nuggets ffs.



Oh  is the breadcrumb coating good?


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 6, 2013)

zenie said:


> Oh  is the breadcrumb coating good?


no it's horrid. Far too thick and dry.


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2013)

Sometimes these things need to be tried, in order to see if they really are as bad as people say they are. I like boneless thighs, and to serve them as nuggets sounds pretty good to me.

Got a free issue of Time Out yesterday and


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2013)

sOMETHING HAS GONE WRONG WITH THE COMPUTER!


----------



## colacubes (Feb 6, 2013)

zenie said:


> Also....why was KFC shut on Monday night?


 
There was a sign saying shut for 'technical reasons' when I walked past.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> sOMETHING HAS GONE WRONG WITH THE COMPUTER!


 
Clearly


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2013)

So, free issue of Time Out yesterday, and the Duck Egg Cafe was listed as a breakfast 'cheap eat' at a tenner a head! Cheap?!

It also said their portions were huge. Now I can only speak for their lasagne, but the portion was FAR from huge.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> So, free issue of Time Out yesterday, and the Duck Egg Cafe was listed as a breakfast 'cheap eat' at a tenner a head! Cheap?!
> 
> It also said their portions were huge. Now I can only speak for their lasagne, but the portion was FAR from huge.


 
It's not a bad sized breakfast but definitely neither cheap nor huge.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 6, 2013)

Agreed. Although at least the duck egg recommendation means that the phoenix will remain unsullied


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Agreed. Although at least the duck egg recommendation means that the phoenix will remain unsullied


 
The Phoenix weas fucking rammed last Thursday.

I can never go in the Duck Egg again after I argued with the chef.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 6, 2013)

Re Bickles: They forgot the festival bread we ordered in the microwave when they packed up our takeaway up last week. Also, microwaved festival bread


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 6, 2013)

Onket  rammed with.HIPSTERS?!


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Onket rammed with.HIPSTERS?!


 
That's not a pretty thought


----------



## aussw9 (Feb 6, 2013)

I love american style buffalo wings and fried chicken, but wish-bone is pretty darn average.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 6, 2013)

even the Crown Prince of brixton himself, Jay 'Lemmy' Rainer gave that chicken shithole a shoeing.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2013/jan/13/wishbone-brixton-review-jay-rayner


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Onket rammed with.HIPSTERS?!


 
I think part of the charm of The Phoenix is that it is used by all sorts of people. Quite right too.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 6, 2013)

Exactly... it wouldnt be the same if it was solely used by one group hipsters or no. Its great  to hear that they getting lots of customers


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 6, 2013)

Kanda said:


> They deliver too... This is going to hit my wallet!!!!
> 
> Best I've tasted. Even better than Savanah's etc in town


Yep - they are part of Just Eat, so you can order online too: http://www.just-eat.co.uk/restaurants-bickles-sw9/menu


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 6, 2013)

editor said:


> Where is the ' brickwork and existing roller shutters' described in the application?


There's a pic here: http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00366151.pdf

Also, floor plans here: http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00366150.pdf

and proposed floor plans here: http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00366152.pdf

Basically they just want to remove an internal wall and build doorways direct onto the street, creating a new unit (or three?)


----------



## colacubes (Feb 6, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's a pic here: http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00366151.pdf
> 
> Also, floor plans here: http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00366150.pdf
> 
> ...


 
I was epically confused because 15 Electric Lane is next door to Photofusion.  They've pretty much made the number up.  The problem with that is it means that it comes up as listed because 15 is part of Market Row


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> The Phoenix weas fucking rammed last Thursday.


I initially misread that as renamed and nearly choked on my coffee.


----------



## Curly German (Feb 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> The Phoenix weas fucking rammed last Thursday.
> 
> I can never go in the Duck Egg again after I argued with the chef.


You got into an argument Onket? It seems so unlike you.


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2013)

Curly German said:


> You got into an argument Onket? It seems so unlike you.


 
Someone didn't like being told the truth, yeah. You can't really help people like that.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 6, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> Because they miss the whole chicken dirtiness thing. Boned thighs served as nuggets ffs.


After all the dreadful reviews I thought I'd give Wishbone a try last Friday night. I ordered the Thai thigh nuggetty things and was pleasantly surprised - really tasty. The fries were not great. Also ordered a Pisco (I think) sour cocktail which was very good. The service was quite efficient but not particularly friendly. Atmosphere was cold and functional - much like a high street fast food take out. Won't rush back.


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2013)

Rushy said:


> After all the dreadful reviews I thought I'd give Wishbone a try last Friday night. I ordered the Thai thigh nuggetty things and was pleasantly surprised - really tasty. The fries were not great. Also ordered a Pisco (I think) sour cocktail which was very good. The service was quite efficient but not particularly friendly. Atmosphere was cold and functional - much like a high street fast food take out. Won't rush back.


 
Approx cost?


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 6, 2013)

morleys does it better. and quicker.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> Approx cost?


Can't honestly remember but think it was high £20s for two of us including mains, shared fries,  2 beers (330ml cans) and 2 sour cocktails. I think my thighs was £4.50 and her main was £6. But could be wrong. I'd already had a couple of very nice £5 cocktails in Seven opposite - and went back for a couple after...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2013)

Are Wishbone busy generally?
I have heard virtually nothing good about them and the rent can't be cheap.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 6, 2013)

nipsla said:


> In other news it would seem that there's a planning application to make changes to the rear of the tube so some retail can go in on Electric Lane:
> 
> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MH4N08BOHV000
> 
> I've looked at the plans and it doesn't mean the old arcade will be reopened. Not entirely sure what could go there though - I've been in there and there's not an awful lot of space


 
This is for one of the market start ups which needs more space.

I had a look at it when it was up for rent (was to let for about 5 years) - the old arcade appears to be offices and store rooms so unlikely to reopen. This unit currently opens off the arcade but is being altered to only have a street entrance.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 6, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Are Wishbone busy generally?
> I have heard virtually nothing good about them and the rent can't be cheap.


The only time I've seen it really busy is on a Friday evening. At lunchtime when I've passed it has generally only had a few people in there.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 6, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Are Wishbone busy generally?
> I have heard virtually nothing good about them and the rent can't be cheap.


Neighbouring places were far busier - queues for Bukowski, full in the Mexican.
Strangely they had their shutter down most of the time with a hand scrawled notice saying 'we're open' - probably because of the cold.

ETA - Friday eveing


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2013)

Stupid thread  I want fried chicken NOW


----------



## Winot (Feb 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> Someone didn't like being told the truth, yeah. You can't really help people like that.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 6, 2013)

Rushy said:


> This is for one of the market start ups which needs more space.
> 
> I had a look at it when it was up for rent (was to let for about 5 years) - the old arcade appears to be offices and store rooms so unlikely to reopen. This unit currently opens off the arcade but is being altered to only have a street entrance.


 
Interesting.  Could be a bit of a problem given the lack of pavement and the cars going past too fast   Any idea what sort of start up?


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2013)

Winot said:


>


 
What film is that?


----------



## Winot (Feb 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> What film is that?


 
A Few Good Men. 

"You can't handle the truth"


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2013)

Onket said:
			
		

> What film is that?



You could not handle the answer


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2013)

Badgers said:


> You could not handle the answer


 
I've not seen the film.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2013)

Onket said:
			
		

> I've not seen the film.



You can't handle the film


----------



## Rushy (Feb 6, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Interesting. Could be a bit of a problem given the lack of pavement and the cars going past too fast  Any idea what sort of start up?


Can't really say any more but I don't think the plan is for the space to be used for retail.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 6, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Can't really say any more but I don't think the plan is for the space to be used for retail.


 
No probs. I am being a bit nosey tbh


----------



## Rushy (Feb 6, 2013)

nipsla said:


> No probs. I am being a bit nosey tbh


Well, hopefully it will smell better than the urinal it currently is!

Are lots of the flats above Electric Ave empty? Why is that?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 6, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Well, hopefully it will smell good!
> 
> Are lots of the flats above Electric Ave empty? Why is that?


 
Hardly any are. Most of the Iceland side of the road are occupied (apart from the building above Iceland itself but that's an ongoing saga). The other side I think a few are occupied but not all by any means. They're generally in a bit of a shoddy state I believe.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 6, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Hardly any are. Most of the Iceland side of the road are occupied (apart from the building above Iceland itself but that's an ongoing saga). The other side I think a few are occupied but not all by any means. They're generally in a bit of a shoddy state I believe.


What's the Iceland saga? It's such a beautiful building.


----------



## netbob (Feb 6, 2013)

They'll have zero chance of getting a food / alcohol licence for that location.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 6, 2013)

Proposed student flats wasn't it? 

The other side - first floors are often housing the Air Con units for the shops downstairs, so windows are left open, or missing. There's going to be a problem getting front doors in place too for others I'd have thought.


----------



## gmac (Feb 6, 2013)

Cafe Sitifis...open or closed? They could be on holiday of course, just not seen the shutters up for a while.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 6, 2013)

Rushy said:


> What's the Iceland saga? It's such a beautiful building.


 
Not sure where it's at.  It's been bought by some developer afair.  They put in a planning app for converting it to a ludicrous number of student flats which was rejected (about 6 years ago from memory).  A couple of years later put in an application for slightly less.  Not sure whether that went through in the end (I think it did) but no work has started.  And during this period they put up that massive sign which was eventually removed, but the way it was fixed was through the open windows, which were left open to the elements.  Basically it's crumbling and falling apart.  A more cynical person than me would think that they were leaving it like that because it would be easier for them to knock it down and start from scratch.  But of course they won't be doing that.

It is indeed a beautiful building, and if it's anything like the rest of the buildings will have big, spacious, light rooms.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2013)

gmac said:


> Cafe Sitifis...open or closed? They could be on holiday of course, just not seen the shutters up for a while.


I'd be quite upset if that went but I'm pretty sure it's still open.


----------



## gmac (Feb 6, 2013)

me too....could be any number of reasons for temporary closure.


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Not sure where it's at. It's been bought by some developer afair. They put in a planning app for converting it to a ludicrous number of student flats which was rejected (about 6 years ago from memory). A couple of years later put in an application for slightly less. Not sure whether that went through in the end (I think it did) but no work has started. And during this period they put up that massive sign which was eventually removed, but the way it was fixed was through the open windows, which were left open to the elements. Basically it's crumbling and falling apart. A more cynical person than me would think that they were leaving it like that because it would be easier for them to knock it down and start from scratch. But of course they won't be doing that.
> 
> It is indeed a beautiful building, and if it's anything like the rest of the buildings will have big, spacious, light rooms.


 
How can you get in there?


----------



## Curly German (Feb 6, 2013)

While we're on the subject of things above things, can someone remind me what's above the tube station. I'm sure there was a thread here, but I can't find it.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> How can you get in there?


 
   I don't know tbh.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 6, 2013)

Curly German said:


> While we're on the subject of things above things, can someone remind me what's above the tube station. I'm sure there was a thread here, but I can't find it.


 
Meeting rooms, and accommodation for staff.


----------



## zenie (Feb 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> Sometimes these things need to be tried, in order to see if they really are as bad as people say they are. I like boneless thighs, and to serve them as nuggets sounds pretty good to me.


 
Lunch?


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2013)

zenie said:


> Lunch?


 
PM sent.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy to report that Cafe Sitifis is still up and running. 

I've just noticed that Brick Box seem to have vacated the Villaaage with their restaurant now renamed Senzala, creperie bar & cafe.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 7, 2013)

i fucking LOVE crepes.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 7, 2013)

Senzala have been doing the crepes at brick box for aages... i never quite got why it said brickbox on the sign but it was different people  doing the food. The Senzala people are pretty sound.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Senzala have been doing the crepes at brick box for aages... i never quite got why it said brickbox on the sign but it was different people doing the food. The Senzala people are pretty sound.


Looks like the Brick Box brand have moved on. I've always heard that the restaurant staff were sound.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 7, 2013)

Ah, it's good to be back in SW2.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 7, 2013)

They are very tasty... do you think that you might give them a try now that the brick box people dont seem to be involved anymore?


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Ah, it's good to be back in SW2.


Just a bit further and you'll be back in Brixton.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 7, 2013)

editor said:


> Just a bit further and you'll be back in Brixton.


Shut up ya SW9 slag


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2013)

I saw all the workers standing outside Brixton Square yesterday and hoped it was the start of a worker's rebellion or something. 







Read more: http://www.urban75.org/blog/all-out-for-the-workers-at-brixton-square/


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 7, 2013)

editor said:


> I saw all the workers standing outside Brixton Square yesterday and hoped it was the start of a worker's rebellion or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


csb.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 7, 2013)

editor said:


> I saw all the workers standing outside Brixton Square yesterday and hoped it was the start of a worker's rebellion or something.
> 
> Read more: http://www.urban75.org/blog/all-out-for-the-workers-at-brixton-square/


 
You haven't provided many details but an electrified trailing cable could kill people - particularly on a site with lots of exposed interconnected metal. If it came into contact with the scaffold it could kill everyone on the scaffold in a second. The safest thing would be to clear site whilst it is made safe.  If it is a hazard it is irrelevant who it is related to. H&S over reaction, perhaps. Sounds like they were being safe rather than sorry, at considerable expense. What would you have done?


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2013)

Rushy said:


> You haven't provided many details but an electrified trailing cable could kill people - particularly on a site with lots of exposed interconnected metal. If it came into contact with the scaffold it could kill everyone on the scaffold in a second. The safest thing would be to clear site whilst it is made safe. If it is a hazard it is irrelevant who it is related to. H&S over reaction, perhaps. Sounds like they were being safe rather than sorry, at considerable expense. What would you have done?


That's an awfully dramatic interpretation there. The workers said that the cable was nothing to do with them, it was inside the building and it wasn't presenting any danger to anyone. That's why they were annoyed with all the pissing about.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 7, 2013)

editor said:


> That's an awfully dramatic interpretation there. The workers said that the cable was nothing to do with them, it was inside the building and it wasn't presenting any danger to anyone. That's why they were annoyed with all the pissing about.


 
There was this cable in the middle of the building site but was nothing to do with anyone who works there. Despite it being no one's responsibility everyone had had a good chance to inspect it and establish for themselves that it posed no risk to anybody. But then this bloke in a suit turns up and he evacuates site using the 100% safe cable as an excuse. But really he was just a wanker forcing workmen to stand outside for the lulz.

Yeah. I can see why someone would feel confident that they had a good grasp of the facts there.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2013)

Rushy said:


> There was this cable in the middle of the building site but was nothing to do with anyone who works there.


Either you have this wonderfully naive notion that bosses are always right and never use an excuse to have a go at their workers, or you have some inside knowledge of what happened (how on earth do you even know where the cable was? I heard it was in an office, not the 'middle of the building site.').

Still, the way you're dismissing out of hand the opinions of the workers I spoke to speaks volumes. The boss must be right, eh?


----------



## gmac (Feb 7, 2013)

A door not hung correctly..don't get that one. Also, it doesn't say that it was an electrical cable. If it was it is likely to have been run by the electricians for later use, or an off cut (impossible to say unless you were there). The stage the building works are at suggests there would be no 240V on site, only cables to transformers. Maybe it was a cable to site offices? 
I agree that sometimes it is better to be safe than sorry, just here it seems that having a whole site full of guys out on the street does smack a bit of a power trip. Maybe the bigshot had experience of a similar incident before.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2013)

gmac said:


> I agree that sometimes it is better to be safe than sorry, just here it seems that having a whole site full of guys out on the street does smack a bit of a power trip.


That was exactly what the workers said. Their dislike of the 'wanker' from head office was made very apparent!


----------



## Dan U (Feb 7, 2013)

Ime builders sometimes just want to crack on as finish = paid and they will take risks to make that happen. 

It's not their fault but finish job = pay rather than day or hourly rate. 

It is entirely possible a bunch of bullish builders on job and finish want to crack on regardless but it is unsafe to do so. 

I have been to sites making deliveries years ago that were incredibly unsafe but the builders didn't give a fuck


----------



## Rushy (Feb 7, 2013)

editor said:


> Either you have this wonderfully naive notion that bosses are always right and never use an excuse to have a go at their workers, or you have some inside knowledge of what happened (how on earth do you even know where the cable was? I heard it was in an office, not the 'middle of the building site.').
> 
> Still, the way you're dismissing out of hand the opinions of the workers I spoke to speaks volumes. The boss must be right, eh?


Not at all. I never said bosses are always right or that some aren't arseholes - just like some of those who report to them. But responsibility for things like H&S fall on their shoulders and they are obliged to make decisions (for which they can be held criminally liable if someone is hurt). Making a wrong decision, especially one that is over cautious in favour of welfare, doesn't really sound like the smoking gun of wankerishness.

Having spent the last 15 or so years on building sites both working and as management, I am probably more aware than you of the constant blaming and buck passing that goes on as a matter of course at all levels between trades themselves and also between trades and management. Building sites can be incredibly stressful and bitchy places at times.  I'm not dismissing their opinion out of hand, as you suggest. I am saying that their story appears a little short on facts and that there is more than likely another side to it, the possibility of which you have enthusiastically chosen to ignore in your blog. This sounds like run of the mill building site bickering and it seems naive to blog it as factual evidence of worker suppression and elitist power games.

No doubt you will find all sorts of reasons to face palm and roll eyes a bit more. I'd somehow forgotten how much you like to put words into people's mouths and how unpleasantly personal your arguments get. Happy to leave it there. Blog on.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 7, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Ime builders sometimes just want to crack on as finish = paid and they will take risks to make that happen.
> 
> It's not their fault but finish job = pay rather than day or hourly rate.
> 
> ...


 
True. And it's not a simple case of them accepting those risks themselves. Even if they willingly accept those risks their bosses are liable should anything go wrong or should they be inspected. And that is for good reason - it reduces the exploitation of workers by making safe working environment and practice the responsibility of the main contractor.

The downside is that the workmen sometimes feel nannied.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2013)

Rushy said:


> This sounds like run of the mill building site bickering and it seems naive to blog it as factual evidence of worker suppression and elitist power games.


Yes boss.


----------



## Brix69 (Feb 7, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Having spent the last 15 or so years on building sites *both working and as management*, ...


----------



## gmac (Feb 7, 2013)

Brix69 said:


>


 
 good spot


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 8, 2013)

South London Hardcore have been doing this thing about songs about & music videos shot in south London. Here's Saint Etienne filmed in Brixton (with an alternate version which looks like Paris!)

http://www.southlondonhardcore.com/2013/02/saint-etienne-only-love-can-break-your.html

Laurel Aitken - Scandal in a Brixton Market (very apt for the zeitgeist)

http://www.southlondonhardcore.com/2013/02/laurel-aitken-and-girlie-scandal-in.html

Glann Danzig's account of a spell in Brixton Prison

http://www.southlondonhardcore.com/2013/02/misfits-london-dungeon.html

And more here http://www.southlondonhardcore.com


----------



## Rushy (Feb 8, 2013)

Brix69 said:


>


Rumbled.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 8, 2013)

A holidaying urb has asked me to put this here in case anyone is both interested and able to spare some spondoolicks. 

http://spacehive.com/stockwellurbanoasis


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> A holidaying urb has asked me to put this here in case anyone is both interested and able to spare some spondoolicks.
> 
> http://spacehive.com/stockwellurbanoasis


One of the sponsors doesn't half look like the bloke off the Red Hot Chilli Peppers!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2013)

editor said:


> One of the sponsors doesn't half look like the bloke off the Red Hot Chilli Peppers!
> 
> View attachment 28760


If that's not Anthony Kiedis I'll gnaw my left bollock off.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> If that's not Anthony Kiedis I'll gnaw my left bollock off.


Maybe he wants a quiet life now so has moved to Stockwell and now wants to be known as Keith?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Maybe he wants a quiet life now so has moved to Stockwell and now wants to be known as Keith?


Keith Jones? I mean seriously, that picture is Kiedis. Maybe someone's pulled a wee prank?


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 8, 2013)

..... the new Lexadon development near me has a locked gate which keeps the residents safe and secure unfortunately it seems that no-one thought to give the bin men a key so while them on the other side of the gates enjoy " their own private patio gardens"and "a communal outdoor space for everyone to enjoy " and despite "provision of cycle and refuse storage" ** those on the outside, residents and passing pedestrians alike, have to live with this..............


......for days on end, is this what is referred to as gentrification ?


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Keith Jones? I mean seriously, that picture is Kiedis. Maybe someone's pulled a wee prank?


I think everyone knows that.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2013)

editor said:


> I think everyone knows that.


Well, I kinda got my hopes up there. Kill my dreams, you bastard.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Well, I kinda got my hopes up there. Kill my dreams, you bastard.


so is that not really Aleister Crowley posting on this forum ?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> so is that not really Aleister Crowley posting on this forum ?


It's his spiritual successor at least.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 8, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> A holidaying urb has asked me to put this here in case anyone is both interested and able to spare some spondoolicks.
> 
> http://spacehive.com/stockwellurbanoasis


 
Oasis project is great. It has adventure playground, go karts and nature garden and is open to kids age 0 to 16. Not all children's services have something for everyone. Go add a fiver to the project and forgo a pint and a half this evening!


----------



## Ol Nick (Feb 8, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> ..... the new Lexadon development near me has a locked gate which keeps the residents safe and secure unfortunately it seems that no-one thought to give the bin men a key so while them on the other side of the gates enjoy " their own private patio gardens"and "a communal outdoor space for everyone to enjoy " and despite "provision of cycle and refuse storage" ** those on the outside, residents and passing pedestrians alike, have to live with this..............
> View attachment 28762
> 
> ......for days on end, is this what is referred to as gentrification ?


Oh yes, and residents of Brighton Terrace, TAKE YOUR BLOODY WHEELIE BINS IN SO THAT PEOPLE CAN PUSH A PUSHCHAIR DOWN THE PAVEMENT WITHOUT HAVING TO WALK IN THE STREET.

(I've meant to say that for the last 9 years but never remember once I'm home.)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2013)

Ol Nick said:


> Oh yes, and residents of Brighton Terrace, TAKE YOUR BLOODY WHEELIE BINS IN SO THAT PEOPLE CAN PUSH A PUSHCHAIR DOWN THE PAVEMENT WITHOUT HAVING TO WALK IN THE STREET.
> 
> (I've meant to say that for the last 9 years but never remember once I'm home.)


 
Bin men used to put them back


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2013)

Channel 4 in Brixton and at Dombey's


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.hernehillforum.org.uk/news/brixton-green-community-workshop




> *Lambeth Council has agreed to transform Somerleyton Road in partnership with the community!!*
> 
> Brixton Green is having a community workshop this Saturday 9th February (drop-in anytime between 11am – 5pm) - Dexter’s Playground,  2-30 Railton Road, SE24 0LN
> This will be a multi million pound investment in the heart of Brixton that could include a theatre, new homes and possibly new health and education facilities.
> ...


 
Not related to this but I've never actually seen any kids in that Playground since it's been redeveloped...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 8, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Oasis project is great. It has adventure playground, go karts and nature garden and is open to kids age 0 to 16. Not all children's services have something for everyone. Go add a fiver to the project and forgo a pint and a half this evening!


It's been serving the community for decades


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2013)

Crown and Anchor is excellent tonight, as always.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 8, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> http://www.hernehillforum.org.uk/news/brixton-green-community-workshop
> 
> Not related to this but I've never actually seen any kids in that Playground since it's been redeveloped...


 
Has it been finished yet? They still seem to be building.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2013)

I've got a great rock and roll band coming on at the Albert around 11.30 tonight.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2013)

After talking to a load of bouncers along Coldharbour Lane tonight it seems that it's fair to say that the arsehole count around Brixton was far higher than usual. 

It's become a really depressing experience doing this walk late at night these days. It feels like I'm in some horrible laddy town.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 9, 2013)

editor said:


> After talking to a load of bouncers along Coldharbour Lane tonight it seems that it's fair to say that the arsehole count around Brixton was far higher than usual.
> 
> It's become a really depressing experience doing this walk late at night these days. It feels like I'm in some horrible laddy town.


Sorry, that'd be me and Badgers.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 9, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> ..... the new Lexadon development near me has a locked gate which keeps the residents safe and secure unfortunately it seems that no-one thought to give the bin men a key so while them on the other side of the gates enjoy " their own private patio gardens"and "a communal outdoor space for everyone to enjoy " and despite "provision of cycle and refuse storage" ** those on the outside, residents and passing pedestrians alike, have to live with this..............
> View attachment 28762
> 
> ......for days on end, is this what is referred to as gentrification ?


 
As its a new development/ alteration to existing building for flats the issue of refuse should have been sorted out during the planning stage and in the planning application.

Unless its was forgotten about.

If you know full address should be possible to look it up on planning website.


----------



## Onket (Feb 9, 2013)

editor said:


> After talking to a load of bouncers along Coldharbour Lane tonight it seems that it's fair to say that the arsehole count around Brixton was far higher than usual.
> 
> It's become a really depressing experience doing this walk late at night these days. It feels like I'm in some horrible laddy town.



Never used to be any trouble, of course.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> Never used to be any trouble, of course.


The sexual harassment has abated somewhat, but that may be down to my rapidly advancing years.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 9, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> As its a new development/ alteration to existing building for flats the issue of refuse should have been sorted out during the planning stage and in the planning application.
> 
> Unless its was forgotten about.
> 
> If you know full address should be possible to look it up on planning website.


thanks Gramsci, in fact I have found the planning documents and have emailed Lexadon asking them to sort out this blight asap 
In fact it is down to yourself and other posters here that I have begun to take an interest in planning matters.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 9, 2013)

Heres an event taking place in the locality today that may be of interest........ http://www.hernehillcan.org/dates/redeem-the-swede-recipe-contest-10-feb-at-herne-hill-market



> We want your creativity, your inventiveness, your passion, to create irresistible dishes using swede. Bring your masterpiece along to Herne Hill Market on 10 February at 10am. Local foodie and Masterchef-approved judge Jay Rayner will be doing the judging. He says 'It is my hope that the winning entry makes a virtue of swede rather than tries to hide it.'


 
...wish I'd known about it earlier as I'd have been tempted to try my hand at carving a butt plug from this much maligned tuber.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 9, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> thanks Gramsci, in fact I have found the planning documents and have emailed Lexadon asking them to sort out this blight asap
> In fact it is down to yourself and other posters here that I have begun to take an interest in planning matters.


Much better to email planning enforcement direct so that it is dealt with permanently.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 9, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Heres an event taking place in the locality today that may be of interest........ http://www.hernehillcan.org/dates/redeem-the-swede-recipe-contest-10-feb-at-herne-hill-market
> 
> 
> 
> ...wish I'd known about it earlier as I'd have been tempted to try my hand at carving a butt plug from this much maligned tuber.


 
Isn't that actually tomorrow (you said today).. so couldn't you still make your butt plug?  That'd go down (or up) beautifully in Herne Hill.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 9, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Isn't that actually tomorrow (you said today).. so couldn't you still make your butt plug? That'd go down (or up) beautifully in Herne Hill.


Thank you for the correction, I am not that familiar with Herne Hill and can't help wondering what you are hinting at, care to explain ?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 9, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> care to expand ?


 
 filthy talk


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 9, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> filthy talk


Ooops.......Apologies for the [unintentional] double entendre, post amended.
So you were saying about Herne Hill


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2013)

Great exchange outside Brixton Tube yesterday :

Chap: I will swap you a cigarette for a bit of weed. 

Me: You can have  a cigarette but no worries on the weed as I don't smoke it. 

Chap: But this is proper homegrown weed. Decent shit. 

Me: I am sure it is but I don't smoke weed. Am sure it is good weed but you can have a cigarette anyway. 

Chap: Serious man, this is good shit. Not the usual street crap from round here. 

Me: Thanks for the offer but no thanks, here is a cigarette. 

Chap: You are odd man....


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2013)

Rather depressing exchange in Brixton Healthfoods earlier this week.

Customer: Have you got a bag?
Shop lady: Yes, there's a big pile of them in the corner
Customer: I don't want a_ second hand_ bag. What is this, a third world country?
Shop lady: It's about looking after the environment and reusing things that are perfectly good for the job
Customer: Nah man, I ain't having used bags. This is Britain, we're not some poor country etc etc

<fruitless attempt by shop staff to explain recycling followed. I left>


----------



## nagapie (Feb 9, 2013)

I think they've seen it all in Brixton Wholefoods.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 9, 2013)

We were excited to see that "don't siesta come and fiesta" Bandidos in HH has become Saz Meze Mangal with an AMAZING menu - opening night was last night.  Being greedy, I went in to look at the menu and salivate today.  Being sensible, worried about the HH mark-up and actually having a salary atm, gaijinboy asked me about the prices - which I failed to pay attention to.  Anyway - it's there.  We will add it to our list of (similar) places to try to along with Ilili (Lebanese) in Streatham.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 9, 2013)

Went past Ilili the other day looked tasty! Please report back when you visit and let us know how it is... Same for Saz as well


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 9, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Went past Ilili the other day looked tasty! Please report back when you visit and let us know how it is... Same for Saz as well


 
yeah.. I suspect Ilili will be cheaper and it's BYO.  It could be a while though... it's been on our list for a long time.  We don't get out much.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 9, 2013)

oooh i dint realise it was byob.... that makes it a lot more tempting


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2013)

Fucking hell. I have never, ever seen Coldharbour Lane looking so overwhelmingly monocultural as tonight.


----------



## gmac (Feb 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Fucking hell. I have never, ever seen Coldharbour Lane looking so overwhelmingly monocultural as tonight.


 
yep, real busy tonight...good band on or summit?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> thanks Gramsci, in fact I have found the planning documents and have emailed Lexadon asking them to sort out this blight asap
> In fact it is down to yourself and other posters here that I have begun to take an interest in planning matters.


 
If there is specific condition for refuse in the planning docs that is not being adhered to I would also send it to planning enforcement as a complaint.

As Rushy says further up.

Also Lambeth streetcare as its on the pavement and spilling out. 

This email address is for complaints.

streetcaresv@lambeth.gov.uk

Lexadon may sort it out but in my experience property developers only do things when made to. There is no money in it for them in sorting this out.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 10, 2013)

Is there something about convening a more formal collective response. I know this isn't a representative sample of Brixton, but it does represent one 'community'. There's so much going on with a variety of propsals that without some feeedback there is an assumption that apathy is agreement.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

Some people don't half take the piss when it comes to parking on Coldharbour Lane.

The late night toilet is, of course, the green space outside the Barrier Block. Or maybe just get your cock out and piss in the street in full view of everyone 

#scumbags


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 10, 2013)

editor said:


> View attachment 28842
> 
> Some people don't half take the piss when it comes to parking on Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> ...



The top end of our street is often used as late night toilet... There seems to be an increase in the piles of vom on weekend mornings too... particularly around Market House. Ugh.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> particularly around Market House. Ugh.


Outside there seems to currently be the #1 hotspot for a bit of boozed-up, laddy argy bargy.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Outside there seems to currently be the #1 hotspot for a bit of boozed-up, laddy argy bargy.



That place makes me fuckin shudder.


----------



## Onket (Feb 10, 2013)

AND they don't open at lunch/dinner time!


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

I fear for what it's going to be like around central Brixton during the upcoming summer nights.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 10, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Went past Ilili the other day looked tasty! Please report back when you visit and let us know how it is... Same for Saz as well


 
well, having said you might have to wait a while.. we went to Saz today! Rainy day, we haven't been out in ages.

It was really nice. By the looks of it, they haven't done much to the interior apart from hang a few rugs and bits and bobs up. There's still some Tex-Mex parahernalia on the walls. But the food was really fresh and tasty and actually it wasn't as expensive as we thought it might be. All the hot/cold meze dishes are individually priced, but we asked him if they'd make up a veggy platter and they did it for £9.99 - it fed the 4 of us (although our youngest is just 9 months so doesn't eat tons). Plenty of food. There were a few small improvements they could make and it does still feel quite new. I also got the impression it could be a bit chaotic if it were full. But I hope that they grow into the location and stay because I love that kind of food. (btw.. if you do too, the absolute best I've had is at Meza (Lebanese) in Tooting - amazing place, incredible food - but there's only about 4/5 small tables so you need to book).


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 10, 2013)

editor said:


> I fear for what it's going to be like around central Brixton during the upcoming summer nights.


 
I'll still be there drinking k cider, lowering the tone of the area, and giving the braying yuppies abuse, I suggest others follow suit...


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I'll still be there drinking k cider, lowering the tone of the area, and giving the braying yuppies abuse, I suggest others follow suit...


I think you'll need to order in extra large supplies of yuppie abuse because I reckon we're in for a bumper crop this year.


----------



## peterkro (Feb 10, 2013)

One of an occasional series from your foreign correspondent on the South Bank.

Lots of people may know about this but I just wandered through the food market at the back of the Festival Hall.Very dead animal heavy (traditional French mountain food ??? ) but the Vegetarian Indian street food stall looked pretty good and the scrumpy guy had by the glass or two litre container.Lots of interesting looking stuff although no doubt overpriced.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 10, 2013)

Between the two of you you'll manage. Let the ire flow!


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Between the two of you you'll manage. Let the ire flow!


We'll set up a pincer movement: advertise a new popup store selling cupcakes and Shoreditch burgers on Facebook, and then set up battalions of braying yuppie abusers to sort them out.

Naturally, we'll Instagram the proceedings.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 10, 2013)

The London Underground radio show comes live and direct from Brixton this week, I'll be spinning the tunes until 8pm 



> This week's radio show is about to start - 5pm to 8pm - this week with yours truly in the hot seat!
> 
> Expect some hip-hop and reggae, followed by some house & techno. Prob gonna have a little 1990s selection this week too...
> 
> ...


 
more here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...n-underground-radio-sundays-5-8pm-gmt.288000/


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 10, 2013)

Death Metal Magpie is playing in the Grosvenor tonight...He's very good, if you like that sort of thing (it's not Death Metal it's a hardcore band, whatever that means).


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 10, 2013)

editor said:


> We'll set up a pincer movement: advertise a new popup store selling cupcakes and Shoreditch burgers on Facebook, and then set up battalions of braying yuppie abusers to sort them out.
> 
> Naturally, we'll Instagram the proceedings.


Well there's no point doing it if you _don't_ Instagram the proceedings, accompanied by some hipster tweets.


----------



## Onket (Feb 10, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> there's no point doing it



Agreed.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 10, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> A holidaying urb has asked me to put this here in case anyone is both interested and able to spare some spondoolicks.
> 
> http://spacehive.com/stockwellurbanoasis


 
well, looks like one extra person has added some money since this has appeared here.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 10, 2013)

Came home the other night to Coldharbour Lane to find someone had been sick on my motorbike.


----------



## zenie (Feb 10, 2013)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Came home the other night to Coldharbour Lane to find someone had been sick on my motorbike.



Oh bloody hell 

Bit annoyed that the work being done on BCA now means there is no pavement at the end of Saulton road, it's pretty dangerous for pedestrians as they haven't put any signs or barriers up and traffic is coming directly at you!


----------



## TopCat (Feb 10, 2013)

Now seen and intervened a bit twice in a few weeks with blokes harassing women in the area near the tube on frid/sat nights.  Depressing.


----------



## simonSW2 (Feb 10, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Went past Ilili the other day looked tasty! Please report back when you visit and let us know how it is... Same for Saz as well


I've been to Ilili a couple of times - it's great - Chicken shawarma, wide selection of mezze, spot on. Friendly, family run place. Good coffee too.
For similar Lebanese mezze, Beyrouths further down in Streatham is also very good, and they have pink  and green lemonade!

I


----------



## ajdown (Feb 10, 2013)

Good job this snow is wet otherwise it could be quite bad by the morning.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Well there's no point doing it if you _don't_ Instagram the proceedings, accompanied by some hipster tweets.


If it hasn't been Instagrammed and Tweeted, then it didn't happen. Fact.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Now seen and intervened a bit twice in a few weeks with blokes harassing women in the area near the tube on frid/sat nights.  Depressing.


What kind of blokes? Are we talking laaaaaads?


----------



## TopCat (Feb 10, 2013)

Blokes with piss poor sexual etiquette and a total lack of respect towards women. . That was the only definer.


----------



## zenie (Feb 10, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Now seen and intervened a bit twice in a few weeks with blokes harassing women in the area near the tube on frid/sat nights.  Depressing.



Sadly this is nothing new and isn't confined to only Brixton. Maybe I should keep a diary of the amount of sexual harassment I get on a daily basis just trying to walk around. 

And it's not just a couple of comments, it's guys in my face being threatening, not taking no for an answer. It's much much worse when I'm waiting for the night bus home outside KFC, I've had guys step in to 'save me' a few times....some blokes just don't get the message. It's another reason for me not wanting to work so late these days, I'm no shrinking violet, but the aggro gets tiresome!!


----------



## Onket (Feb 10, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Blokes with piss poor sexual etiquette and a total lack of respect towards women. . That was the only definer.



There is, sadly, a lot of it about. Not a new thing either.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 10, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Now seen and intervened a bit twice in a few weeks with blokes harassing women in the area near the tube on frid/sat nights.  Depressing.


Good on you for intervening though - nothing worse than when you need back-up and passers by just look past blankly.


----------



## zenie (Feb 10, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Good on you for intervening though - nothing worse than when you need back-up and passers by just look past blankly.



Yeh, I'm grateful, but sometimes it gets a bit heated and I don't want a bloke getting beaten up for defending me.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 10, 2013)

zenie said:


> Yeh, I'm grateful, but sometimes it gets a bit heated and I don't want a bloke getting beaten up for defending me.


Yeah, totally - a quick exit is always best.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 10, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I'll still be there drinking k cider, lowering the tone of the area, and giving the braying yuppies abuse, I suggest others follow suit...



A whole summer of fun shouting at hipsters from EastEnder window, yessss! Ooh sounds sarcastic


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> A whole summer of fun shouting at hipsters from EastEnder window, yessss! Ooh sounds sarcastic


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 10, 2013)

zenie said:


> Sadly this is nothing new and isn't confined to only Brixton. Maybe I should keep a diary of the amount of sexual harassment I get on a daily basis just trying to walk around.


There's something called the Everyday Sexism Project on Twitter where women share their stories about being hassled on a daily basis. It's fucking shocking & depressing, but it's also good to see the sense of solidarity it seems to help create for some women.

https://twitter.com/EverydaySexism


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 10, 2013)

this looks interesting - never been to an actual cycle race at the velodrome


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 10, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's something called the Everyday Sexism Project on Twitter where women share their stories about being hassled on a daily basis. It's fucking shocking & depressing, but it's also good to see the sense of solidarity it seems to help create for some women.
> 
> https://twitter.com/EverydaySexism



i follow everyday sexism it's a good thing but rubbish that it's needed :/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 10, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> i follow everyday sexism it's a good thing but rubbish that it's needed :/


Yep. It's certainly opened my eyes. I'm well aware of some of the shit my mates get sometimes, but it's so depressing to read these stories which come from everywhere, all the time


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 11, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Death Metal Magpie is playing in the Grosvenor tonight...He's very good, if you like that sort of thing (it's not Death Metal it's a hardcore band, whatever that means).


t'was good


----------



## ffsear (Feb 11, 2013)

Not been out much recently, but went into Brixton on sat night. 11pm, Dogstar, WhiteHorse, Market, Electric Social. All packed, cue outside 1 in 1 out (. - 2 years ago, I could have walked into any of those places at 11 on a sat and got a drink straight away. Its what I loved about Brixton.

And whats with having to have my id scanned? 

:0(


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Not been out much recently, but went into Brixton on sat night. 11pm, Dogstar, WhiteHorse, Market, Electric Social. All packed, cue outside 1 in 1 out (. - 2 years ago, I could have walked into any of those places at 11 on a sat and got a drink straight away. Its what I loved about Brixton.


The queues outside the Dogstar on a Saturday night are the biggest I've ever seen since it opened in the 90s.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 11, 2013)

id scanning?  where is doing that?  what if you don't have any id?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> id scanning? where is doing that? what if you don't have any id?


If yer name's not on the list you ain't coming in.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 11, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> If yer name's not on the list you ain't coming in.


 
*checks list*

my name's not on it


----------



## colacubes (Feb 11, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> id scanning? where is doing that? what if you don't have any id?


 
Dogstar, Hootenanny, Plan B afaik.  There may be more - it's increasingly being put on as a licence condition so the venue doesn't have any choice.  I think the answer re ID is if you don't have any, tough shit


----------



## ffsear (Feb 11, 2013)

editor said:


> The queues outside the Dogstar on a Saturday night are the biggest I've ever seen since it opened in the 90s.


 

Did i pick a bad night?   Or is Brixton just uber cool now?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 11, 2013)

good thing i don't want to go out then.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Did i pick a bad night? Or is Brixton just uber cool now?


It started to turn about two years ago, but in the last 6 months the place has really changed on weekends with a vast influx of generally wealthier (and louder) types.

That's not to say that you still can't find decent old-school nights out - places like the Grosvenor, 414, Albert, Railway (Tulse Hill), Queens Head etc - can still conjure up the Brixton spirit of yore, but I'm not sure I want to go anywhere near places demanding my ID or making me queue outside for ages.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 11, 2013)

when i were a lad all this were but fields etc...

/plus ca change...


----------



## ffsear (Feb 11, 2013)

Gutting!   Saturday for the first time,  it was like being out on Clapham high street.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> when i were a lad all this were but fields etc...
> 
> /plus ca change...


I haven't got rose-tinted glasses about Brixton's past, but I can certainly see a fast-growing divide between the haves and the have-nots around town and an unpleasant shift in attitude towards bar staff and workers.


----------



## ffsear (Feb 11, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> when i were a lad all this were but fields etc...
> 
> /plus ca change...


 
I'm only 30,   just saying in  my 8 years living here its really changed


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> this looks interesting - never been to an actual cycle race at the velodrome


 
I have, in the 60s 

Although went in the 80s as well and recognised the place immediately


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 11, 2013)

editor said:


> an unpleasant shift in attitude towards bar staff and workers.


 Finger-clicking, like the staff are being summoned like a dog  I hated that when I worked in a bar and if I'm in a pub and see another punter doing it I'll shame them with some crushing put-down.


edited because I was so cross remembering such incidents, that I wasn't making proper sense


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Finger-clicking, like the staff are summoning a dog  I hated that when I worked in a bar and if I'm in a pub and see another punter doing it I'll shame them with some crushing put-down.


 
Yuk, sounds horrible. Luckily I have never noticed this as a barman or as a drinker. Not even in this terrible new Brixton everyone is constantly on about on this thread.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 11, 2013)

it does sound awful doesn't it? I hear West Norwood is now the new OG.


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe this thread should be renamed.

Brixton changes, hipsters & general moanin - Feb 2013


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2013)

what is OG?

pissflaps


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Finger-clicking,


 
  Really?  Who in hell would do that?  Amazing!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 11, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> what is OG?
> 
> pissflaps


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 11, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Really? Who in hell would do that? Amazing!


Arrogant twats who think it looks cool and street. How wrong they are. It's cheaper than a neon sign above their heads that reads ARROGANT TWAT and it's carbon neutral I suppose so it does serve a purpose of sorts.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 11, 2013)

Ugh. There should be at sign at the entrance to brixton telling finger clickers to cock off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 11, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Ugh. There should be at sign at the entrance to brixton telling finger clickers to cock off.


a pair of severed fingers on a sign should do the trick


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Finger-clicking, like the staff are being summoned like a dog  I hated that when I worked in a bar and if I'm in a pub and see another punter doing it I'll shame them with some crushing put-down.


I'm hearing a growing amount of complaints from pissed off bar/restaurant staff recently who have to deal with over-confident types expecting the kind of service they get in posher areas: finger clicking, whistling for service, demands for 'compensation' over nothing, general rudeness, arrogance, belittling staff etc etc....


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 11, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm hearing a growing amount of complaints from pissed off bar/restaurant staff recently who have to deal with over-confident types expecting the kind of service they get in posher areas: finger clicking, whistling for service, demands for 'compensation' over nothing, general rudeness, arrogance, belittling staff etc etc....


what's wrong with the traditional taking out a tenner and waiting patiently for staff to get round to you?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> a pair of severed fingers on a sign should do the trick


There is a proprietor in a well-frequented Brixton establishment who has told his staff they have permission to eject anyone who does the arrogant finger-click summoning, but your suggestion is not to be dismissed lightly


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> what's wrong with the traditional taking out a tenner and waiting patiently for staff to get round to you?


This is the way to do it.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2013)

Simple, equip all bars/staff with a handy pair of scissors as per Pixie's suggestion, have them make shearing motions towards finger-clickers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> what's wrong with the traditional taking out a tenner and waiting patiently for staff to get round to you?


 
It's simple.  A lot of young people aren't patient any more.   Everything is at the tip of their fingertips via mobile phones/computers etc. They don't remember the days when you used to form an orderly queue outside a phone box or you actually got off your arse to change the tele box, or you looked at a map instead of relying on SatNav and you went to the library to look something up and you went to the shops to buy something and... etc. etc. etc.

Yoof of today.


----------



## gmac (Feb 11, 2013)

Popped out to get a paint scraper and tried a Brazilian place in the market for quick food...sweetcorn ball and chicken pasty thingy....complete shit! Best/good take out food in the market/area?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2013)

gmac said:


> Popped out to get a paint scraper and tried a Brazilian place in the market for quick food...sweetcorn ball and chicken pasty thingy....*complete shit!*


 
Won't be going there then


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2013)

Only got yourself to blame if you order a sweetcorn ball.


----------



## gmac (Feb 11, 2013)

Huh? I aint trying Brazilian food anymore...Had some in Brick Lane once, shit too.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 11, 2013)

fucking brazilians.


----------



## gmac (Feb 11, 2013)

They're not fucking.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 11, 2013)

gmac said:


> Popped out to get a paint scraper and tried a Brazilian place in the market for quick food...sweetcorn ball and chicken pasty thingy....complete shit! Best/good take out food in the market/area?



which Brazilian place was it?


----------



## gmac (Feb 11, 2013)

in the part of the market next to the ice rink...please don't tell me people have died from eating there.


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's simple. A lot of young people aren't patient any more. Everything is at the tip of their fingertips via mobile phones/computers etc. They don't remember the days when you used to form an orderly queue outside a phone box or you actually got off your arse to change the tele box, or you looked at a map instead of relying on SatNav and you went to the library to look something up and you went to the shops to buy something and... etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Yoof of today.


 
You're right, Minnie, I think this is basically it.

Hardly Brixton specific, or 'Hipster' specific, but why let that get in the way of a good old moan about change?!


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2013)

p.s. Anyone been to the Post Office on Brixton Hill recently? I _have_ to go there today.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> You're right, Minnie, I think this is basically it.
> 
> Hardly Brixton specific, or 'Hipster' specific, but why let that get in the way of a good old moan about change?!


 
They've probably lost the ability to speak as well because they're so used to texting.  All this clicking of the mouse as well makes them think that clicking is the way to get things done


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2013)

Bring back the birch.

Etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2013)

Bring bck propa seplling and paper and pen


----------



## ajdown (Feb 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> p.s. Anyone been to the Post Office on Brixton Hill recently? I _have_ to go there today.


 
Yes.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> Bring back the birch.
> 
> Etc.


 
National service for those younger than us.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 11, 2013)

Bring back national service.

Just like all of you lot did.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> Bring back national service.
> 
> Just like all of you lot did.


 
I did brownies and guides.  That's near enough


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I did brownies and guides. That's near enough


hnnnnng... nah. i'm not touching that.

/that's what she said etc...


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> p.s. Anyone been to the Post Office on Brixton Hill recently? I _have_ to go there today.


Nope. Good luck though.

Do need to pay a visit to the parcel collection place on Blenheim Gardens this week though. I see that  they open until 8pm on a Wednesday; very impressive customer services if true.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Nope. Good luck though.
> 
> Do need to pay a visit to the parcel collection place on Blenheim Gardens this week though. I see that they open until 8pm on a Wednesday; very impressive customer services if true.


 
They do indeed, and they now have a bigger office so you don't all have to queue outside


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> p.s. Anyone been to the Post Office on Brixton Hill recently? I _have_ to go there today.


 
i was in there a couple of days ago posting a dozen records and i was in and out in minutes.


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They do indeed, and they now have a bigger office so you don't all have to queue outside


Thanks Minnie!

Might try and arrange a viewing at one of those £1m+ places on Blenheim Gardens (Foxtons thread) at the same time.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i was in there a couple of days ago posting a dozen records and i was in and out in minutes.


Did you have to click your fingers?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Thanks Minnie!
> 
> Might try and arrange a viewing at one of those £1m+ places on Blenheim Gardens (Foxtons thread) at the same time.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 11, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Did you have to click your fingers?


 
not even once.  that's service.


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2013)

Queue was quite long (for there) but the young lady was pretty quick. Not seen her in there before but then I've not been in since the well documented issues I had in 2012.


----------



## story (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anyone know why Cafe Sitifis is closed, and if/when they will re-open?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2013)

http://now-here-this.timeout.com/2013/01/29/hot-dog-sausage-dog-cafe-to-open-in-brixton/


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

story said:


> Does anyone know why Cafe Sitifis is closed, and if/when they will re-open?


They were open a few days ago.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> http://now-here-this.timeout.com/2013/01/29/hot-dog-sausage-dog-cafe-to-open-in-brixton/


Oh how wonderfully twee and quirky and it'll save us having to go over to East London to enjoy a similar thing!

*gets Instagram app ready


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

The secondhand furniture shop in Coldharbour Lane (formerly the bike shop) has closed.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh how wonderfully twee and quirky and it'll save us having to go over to East London to enjoy the same thing!
> 
> *gets Instagram app ready


You should make an ironic _Brixton iz 'app'nin'_ app and make a mint.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2013)

Why don't they do something unique.  There's already dog and cat cafes.  How about guinea pig cafes.  I bet there aren't any of those (except maybe in South America where they tend to be on plates)


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why don't they do something unique. There's already dog and cat cafes. How about guinea pig cafes. I bet there aren't any of those (except maybe in South America where they tend to be on plates)


Wild crocodile cafes would be better.
Or maybe flea caffs. Or Bubonic Plague ones.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Wild crocodile cafes would be better.
> Or maybe flea caffs. Or Bubonic Plague ones.


 
Wonder if they'll allow certain dangerous dogs in these cafes? 

Could be dog wars


----------



## story (Feb 11, 2013)

editor said:


> They were open a few days ago.


 



Every time I've tried to go there recently, it's ben closed.

But I'm glad to know others have found them open. Must be my bad timing.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

story said:


> Every time I've tried to go there recently, it's ben closed.
> 
> But I'm glad to know others' have found them open. Must be my bad timing.


Next time I'm passing I'll pop in and ask. Maybe they've just got staff shortages.


----------



## Curly German (Feb 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Next time I'm passing I'll pop in and ask. Maybe they've just got staff shortages.


The business is for sale. £20k

http://www.estatesgazette.com/prope...oad_london_lambeth-london_lambeth-3440047.htm


----------



## gmac (Feb 11, 2013)

they were open at the w/e


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 11, 2013)

editor said:


> The secondhand furniture shop in Coldharbour Lane (formerly the bike shop) has closed.
> 
> View attachment 28902


 
It's listed here with a few other notable Brixton locations............ http://www.kalmars.com/kalmars-retail.php?searchtype=shops&largearea=1


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

Curly German said:


> The business is for sale. £20k
> 
> http://www.estatesgazette.com/prope...oad_london_lambeth-london_lambeth-3440047.htm


That's a real shame


----------



## story (Feb 11, 2013)

Curly German said:


> The business is for sale. £20k
> 
> http://www.estatesgazette.com/prope...oad_london_lambeth-london_lambeth-3440047.htm


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

Lose a lovely family-run Algerian cafe/patisserie, gain a sausage dog cafe.

Something's not right in the world.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2013)

I ate at Honest Burgers. The chips were very nice and the burger was quite nice too, but it's an honest rip off at those prices


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I ate at Honest Burgers. The chips were very nice and the burger was quite nice too, but it's an honest rip off at those prices


I blame GBK.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I ate at Honest Burgers. The chips were very nice and the burger was quite nice too, but it's an honest rip off at those prices


I'm sure their target audience can afford it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm sure their target audience can afford it.


 
They probably stand outside clicking their fingers at the ones inside to hurry them up


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I blame GBK.


I ate there once - they put too much shit in their burgers so you can't actually eat them in the manner burgers are supposed to be eaten


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I ate there once - they put too much shit in their burgers so you can't actually eat them in the manner burgers are supposed to be eaten


It's meant for all the lizard jew banker elites wot can dislocate their jaws and swallow their prey whole, dontchaknow.


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I ate at Honest Burgers. The chips were very nice and the burger was quite nice too, but it's an honest rip off at those prices



How much are they? I don't remember it being particularly expensive although it''s not 'cheap'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2013)

Had a drink in the Beehive afterwards. Cheap and cheerful but got harangued by a mumbly jumbly who kept talking at me as if he recognised me, but the only words I could make out were 'Jonathan Ross' and 'Ghana' 
Is there some way to deal with people like this without being rude?
If I knew a way, I'd drink in there more often, but it's annoying being interrupted when you're having a chat!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> How much are they? I don't remember it being particularly expensive although it''s not 'cheap'.


IIRC about 8-9 quid for a basic burger and chips.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> How much are they? I don't remember it being particularly expensive although it''s not 'cheap'.


£8-11.50 depending on the burger. 
Free chips (generous portion too)
Only bottled beer, so a rip off on that front too.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Had a drink in the Beehive afterwards. Cheap and cheerful but got harangued by a mumbly jumbly who kept talking at me as if he recognised me, but the only words I could make out were 'Jonathan Ross' and 'Ghana'
> Is there some way to deal with people like this without being rude?
> If I knew a way, I'd drink in there more often, but it's annoying being interrupted when you're having a chat!


you could try clicking your fingers at them...


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> £8-11.50 depending on the burger.
> Free chips (generous portion too)
> Only bottled beer, so a rip off on that front too.


They must have a huge margin on the drinks. The burger is maybe a bit overpriced but the drinks are the main culprit.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Is there some way to deal with people like this without being rude?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> £8-11.50 depending on the burger.
> Free chips (generous portion too)
> Only bottled beer, so a rip off on that front too.


 
Properly sourced meat in the burger though from the Ginger Pig.  That's a standard price for a proper "gastro" type burger these days.


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> £8-11.50 depending on the burger.
> Free chips (generous portion too)
> Only bottled beer, so a rip off on that front too.



Not really a 'rip off' apart from the beer, then.


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2013)

editor said:


>



Make your mind up. You were complaining about the increase of trouble in Brixton a few posts back.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> Not really a 'rip off' apart from the beer, then.


Well bottled beer will always be a rip off. I guess they have no room for a pump so it's not their fault.
But it's paying a tenner for a mincemeat sandwich that I baulk at, whether it is a standard price or not.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Well bottled beer will always be a rip off. I guess they have no room for a pump so it's not their fault.
> But it's paying a tenner for a mincemeat sandwich that I baulk at, whether it is a standard price or not.


Why did go you then?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 11, 2013)

Whilst on the subject, I had the Mexican Gourmet Veggie Burger in JD Wetherspoon the other day, and it was as good as anything I've had in one of these poncey upmarket burger shacks. No, actually it was better. 

£6.69 with an alcoholic beverage of your choice


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Why did go you then?


I was meeting friends. I had wanted to try it as I had heard it praised.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Whilst on the subject, I had the Mexican Gourmet Veggie Burger in JD Wetherspoon the other day, and it was as good as anything I've had in one of these poncey upmarket burger shacks. No, actually it was better.
> 
> £6.69 with an alcoholic beverage of your choice


I would have got a roast dinner from Grand Union


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Well bottled beer will always be a rip off. I guess they have no room for a pump so it's not their fault.
> But it's paying a tenner for a mincemeat sandwich that I baulk at, whether it is a standard price or not.


 
Maybe it's prime horsemeat?

Shergar or Red Rum?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe it's prime horsemeat?
> 
> Shergar or Red Rum?


Very much past their prime, I would say.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Very much past their prime, I would say.


20 days hanging is supposed to improve tenderness and flavour.
20yrs may be considered excessive.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 11, 2013)

Rushy said:


> 20 days hanging is supposed to improve tenderness and flavour.


 
Any other tips on how to deal with a hipster?


----------



## ajdown (Feb 11, 2013)

Is it snowing at the moment?  I can't be arsed to get up and look out the window.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2013)

No


----------



## ajdown (Feb 11, 2013)

What about now?


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Wild crocodile cafes would be better.
> Or maybe flea caffs. Or Bubonic Plague ones.


Bubonic plague is sooooo 14th century. 

Actually perhaps that would appeal in an ironic, faux-historic way.....


----------



## leanderman (Feb 11, 2013)

editor said:


> I haven't got rose-tinted glasses about Brixton's past, but I can certainly see a fast-growing divide between the haves and the have-nots around town and an unpleasant shift in attitude towards bar staff and workers.


 
I don't doubt it - but, with such pronouncements, you are sounding increasingly like Colonel Kurtz from Apocalpyse Now!


----------



## boohoo (Feb 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> £8-11.50 depending on the burger.
> Free chips (generous portion too)
> Only bottled beer, so a rip off on that front too.


 
I like the food at honest burger - I know where the meat is from, it tastes great. Chips aren't bad either. I buy the ginger beer. I've only eaten there 3 times - and twice I've really enjoyed it. Food that taste great is a real treat for me. I don't spend my money on much else  - apart from travel, bills and child care - and I haven't the energy to go out on the piss so a nice bit of food is great.

I suspect RaverDrew is right about the veggie burger at Weatherspoons   - in that it tastes good and better than the veggie alternatives at the gourmet burger places in BRixton - would love to see a great veggie place in the market.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

boohoo said:


> would love to see a great veggie place in the market.


 Oracle are good for a quick snack.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 11, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Oracle are good for a quick snack.


 
Where's that?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

On 6th Avenue in the Villaaaage, really little shop front - kinda opposite the seafood restaurant and breads, etc., which is a shite description but can't think how else to describe it. Has sarnies, salads, soup, etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2013)

ajdown said:


> What about now?


 
No.  It's never going to snow again.  Ever


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 11, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Finger-clicking, like the staff are being summoned like a dog  I hated that when I worked in a bar and if I'm in a pub and see another punter doing it I'll shame them with some crushing put-down.
> 
> 
> edited because I was so cross remembering such incidents, that I wasn't making proper sense


wish I'd read the lack of proper sense: totally rational response in a case like this.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> p.s. Anyone been to the Post Office on Brixton Hill recently? I _have_ to go there today.


nah, I went to the one in ferndale road: it went like a breeze




**disclaimer: the "like a breeze" part refers to highly unpredictable time slots away from opening and closing time but not only as those can be good too when people think it'll be crowded and turn up for the usually empty slotsw**


bla bla bla I have typoerea


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2013)

boohoo said:


> would love to see a great veggie place in the market.


 
been meaning to try this for ages on Market Row - it's been doing this for quite some time now I think - certainly as far back as that Carter gig..

http://www.veggieplaces.co.uk/list_reviews.php?place_id=3724


----------



## ash (Feb 11, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> been meaning to try this for ages on Market Row - it's been doing this for quite some time now I think - certainly as far back as that Carter gig..
> 
> http://www.veggieplaces.co.uk/list_reviews.php?place_id=3724


Love the last review; they went at lunchtime and were expecting the french veggie vegan experience not realising what the day job of the express cafe is all about. I'm not sure if this is funny or sad ??


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2013)

ash said:


> Love the last review; they went at lunchtime and were expecting the french veggie vegan experience not realising what the day job of the express cafe is all about. I'm not sure if this is funny or sad ??


 
I was wondering about that and thought the same.. but then it says in the 2nd review that it's the veggie thing Thursday to Sunday - but is that just evenings or daytime too I wonder?


----------



## ash (Feb 11, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I was wondering about that and thought the same.. but then it says in the 2nd review that it's the veggie thing Thursday to Sunday - but is that just evenings or daytime too I wonder?


Yes looking at it it's a bit ambiguous isn't it??


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> been meaning to try this for ages on Market Row - it's been doing this for quite some time now I think - certainly as far back as that Carter gig..
> 
> http://www.veggieplaces.co.uk/list_reviews.php?place_id=3724


That one review is 


> The staff were hungover and uninterested, still finishing last night's wine out the back whilst they sculked around wearing sunglasses and ignoring us.


Welcome to Brixton*!

(circa 1995!)


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2013)

it's worth bearing in mind the good "review" is from someone who works there (in case anyone doesn't spot that).


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2013)

ash said:


> Yes looking at it it's a bit ambiguous isn't it??


 
ah.. their facebook page has a Sunday brunch menu (as well as other menus.. they look really yummy).

https://www.facebook.com/lExpresscafe

I found one other review online as well which was very similar to the bad one above.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> it's worth bearing in mind the good "review" is from someone who works there (in case anyone doesn't spot that).


I'd rather see some home-grown, chaotic, hit-or-miss places like this survive than have an endless stream of dire social media wankfest fooderies like Wishbone turning the markets into a pricey Shoreditch MkII.

I'll have to pay it another visit soon.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2013)

I used to like the veggie place that was opposite where Curry Ono is now .. but can't remember what it was called?  It was open about 13 years ago, but I don't remember when it shut.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 12, 2013)

editor said:


> I'd rather see some home-grown, chaotic, hit-or-miss places like this survive than have an endless stream of dire social media wankfest fooderies like Wishbone turning the markets into a pricey Shoreditch MkII.
> 
> I'll have to pay it another visit soon.


 
I feel tempted to go back to Wishbone - because I still can't believe how bad my meal there was.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I feel tempted to go back to Wishbone - because I still can't believe how bad my meal there was.


That's a very singular reaction. Why encourage them? Everyone I know who has been there hated the place, the people and the food.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2013)

editor said:


> That's a very singular reaction. Why encourage them? Everyone I know who has been there hated the place, the people and the food.


Went past the other day, quite a few people in. Seems like not everybody agrees with you and your mates.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 12, 2013)

You are right. It's just that it was so, so awful I wonder if I imagined the whole thing - even down to throwing up afterwards, something my wife also admitted doing.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2013)

leanderman said:


> You are right. It's just that it was so, so awful I wonder if I imagined the whole thing - even down to throwing up afterwards, something my wife also admitted doing.


The lower classes can't afford to throw up their food


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Went past the other day, quite a few people in. Seems like not everybody agrees with leanderman and your mates.


How on earth do you know they weren't just like you (and my mates) and just trying it for the first time and not enjoying the experience?

I think it's an awful addition to the market. Its brash Shoreditch-style interior and signage looks totally out of place for Market Row (especially so, given the reason for its listed status), so even if their food was wonderful, I'm never going to love the place.

I hope it vanishes.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2013)

leanderman said:


> You are right. It's just that it was so, so awful I wonder if I imagined the whole thing - even down to throwing up afterwards, something my wife also admitted doing.


Yet you're 'tempted' to go back and give them more of your money? Madness!

They're the "no fact chicks" charmers too, aren't they?


----------



## leanderman (Feb 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Yet you're 'tempted' to go back and give them more of your money? Madness!
> 
> They're the "no fact chicks" charmers too, aren't they?


 
Yes. 

I won't go back. I promise.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2013)

The interior sounds well Mexico. 



> The vibrant look and feel of the setting resulted in a colourful interior. ‘Shed did a fantastic job of turning our collection of sketches, photographs, textures and ideas into a reality. What began as a mish mash of 'stuff' in our heads was translated into a reality that was better than anything we imagined’, the  owners of Wishbone say.
> 
> The design team asked graffiti artists Paintshop Studio to decorate the walls with their graffiti art, and the vibrant elements of graffiti are set against a material palette of oak and galvanised steel.


 


> The inspiration for the design of the restaurant was also influenced by the atmosphere of the surrounding neighbourhood.


http://www.frameweb.com/news/wishbone-by-shed-design


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Yet you're 'tempted' to go back and give them more of your money? Madness!
> 
> They're the "no fact chicks" charmers too, aren't they?



what is the no fat chicks thing? Not heard about this :/


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...hat-october-2012.299928/page-28#post-11616353


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 12, 2013)

Sounds pretty shabby tbh... And the staff sounded pretty badly behaved an all. Still at least they took it down, not sure how much actual choice they had tho, eh....


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2013)

editor said:


> How on earth do you know they weren't just like you (and my mates) and just trying it for the first time and not enjoying the experience?
> 
> I think it's an awful addition to the market. Its brash Shoreditch-style interior and signage looks totally out of place for Market Row (especially so, given the reason for its listed status), so even if their food was wonderful, I'm never going to love the place.
> 
> I hope it vanishes.


 
If everyone hated it I doubt it'd get much business would it? These things tend to sort themselves out.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm going to try the place out on Friday.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2013)

TruXta said:


> If everyone hated it I doubt it'd get much business would it? These things tend to sort themselves out.


I wrote a review on here saying that my dish was pretty tasty. Great sour cocktail. Efficient service but not particularly friendly and generally lacking atmosphere. A bit hit and miss. Wouldn't rush back but I'm not generally a fan of deep fried food (except for the compulsory 3am Zinger Tower). Certainly did not hate it.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 12, 2013)

/thread


----------



## zenie (Feb 12, 2013)

leanderman said:


> You are right. It's just that it was so, so awful I wonder if I imagined the whole thing - even down to throwing up afterwards, something my wife also admitted doing.



Wtf? Why did you throw it up??!!


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I wrote a review on here saying that my dish was pretty tasty. Great sour cocktail. Efficient service but not particularly friendly and generally lacking atmosphere. A bit hit and miss. Wouldn't rush back but I'm not generally a fan of deep fried food (except for the compulsory 3am Zinger Tower). Certainly did not hate it.


 
Your views are not acceptable on this thread and so have been ignored.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

zenie said:


> Wtf? Why did you throw it up??!!


 
Getting cold feet?!


----------



## zenie (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> Getting cold feet?!



Not at all! I'm puzzled that's all


----------



## leanderman (Feb 12, 2013)

Because my stomach could not deal with the deep-frying combined with a dousing of vinegar and god knows what else.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

You put too much vinegar on, basically.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Curry Ono


 
What do people think of this place?

Was freezing when I went there last and there was only the chef & the front of house bloke, who couldn't deal with the 4 or 5 tables that were filled so it took ages for the food to come. Food was nice enough though, to be fair to them.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> What do people think of this place?
> 
> Was freezing when I went there last and there was only the chef & the front of house bloke, who couldn't deal with the 4 or 5 tables that were filled so it took ages for the food to come. Food was nice enough though, to be fair to them.


 
Have had the same experience.  Food is really nice, and the people who work there are lovely, but they don't seem to be able to cope when it's busier than about 2-3 tables.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

I wonder if they do takeway.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> What do people think of this place?
> 
> Was freezing when I went there last and there was only the chef & the front of house bloke, who couldn't deal with the 4 or 5 tables that were filled so it took ages for the food to come. Food was nice enough though, to be fair to them.


 
I really like the food (although their tempura is done in a style i'm not keen on). I've only been a few times, mostly in the middle of the day and I've been one of a very few customers. Once in the evening when it was packed and we had a lovely time (there were 3 people working there). I never have the curry. Don't like Japanese curry.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't think I could find much that wasn't curry!  The person I went with found something but it was cold. It was supposed to be, I saw it on the menu, but she obviously didn't & wasn't that impressed!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> I don't think I could find much that wasn't curry!  The person I went with found something but it was cold. It was supposed to be, I saw it on the menu, but she obviously didn't & wasn't that impressed!


 
The curry is only a small part of the menu... 

Was it quite a long time ago you went? I think when I first looked it was more or less just curry - so I didn't go. But then when I looked again it seemed to be much more like your average Japanese menu - with the addition of curry.

(eta.. just seen a review online from April 2012 referring to the new extended menu)


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

I think it was about November.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

editor said:


> an endless stream of dire social media wankfest fooderies like Wishbone turning the markets into a pricey Shoreditch MkII.


 
This bile is really making me chuckle.


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 12, 2013)

Went to Buena Vista on Landor Road the other night - took 90 minutes for food to arrive and then found we were charged £5 a pop for non-alcoholic mojitos. Not too impressed. Other people rave about the place as well. Must be missing something.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> I think it was about November.


 
well I don't understand then because there is loads on the menu that isn't curry - otherwise I wouldn't eat there at all.

here it is..

http://www.zomato.com/london/curry-ono-brixton/menu#menutop

I guess you have to bear in mind that they've made it a sort of starter/main type thing to account for UK tastes whereas that's not at all how it's done in Japan - so I go and order a bunch of "starters" typically.  (they do make the point that they're to be eaten tapas style on the menu).  There's also all the katsu and udon dishes.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> well I don't understand then because there is loads on the menu that isn't curry - otherwise I wouldn't eat there at all.
> 
> here it is..
> 
> ...


 
There's only 4 things on the 'non-curry' menu. We many well have been tripped up by the 'starter' thing you mention, tbf.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> There's only 4 things on the 'non-curry' menu. We many well have been tripped up by the 'starter' thing you mention, tbf.


 
plus the 3 udon "main" dishes... so seven non-curry "main dishes" V eight curry-only "main dishes"

plus 12 non-curry "starters" which are designed to be eaten "tapas style".


god I need to get out more - counting up dishes on a menu.  I might even head down there today for some tofu...


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I wrote a review on here saying that my dish was pretty tasty. Great sour cocktail. Efficient service but not particularly friendly and generally lacking atmosphere. A bit hit and miss. Wouldn't rush back but I'm not generally a fan of deep fried food (except for the compulsory 3am Zinger Tower). Certainly did not hate it.


Yeah, that was kinda my point. Like Ed and others I'm no fan of the concept, the look or indeed the menu, but Ed's IMHO extrapolating like a mofo from a pretty limited sample, while I'm willing to concede there might be people feeling differently out there.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> plus the 3 udon "main" dishes... so seven non-curry "main dishes" V eight curry-only "main dishes"
> 
> plus 12 non-curry "starters" which are designed to be eaten "tapas style".
> 
> ...


 
I didn't fancy a cold seaweed salad, sorry.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> You put too much vinegar on, basically.



Not guilty. Wishbone douses its chicken in vinegar. No idea why


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, that was kinda my point. Like Ed and others I'm no fan of the concept, the look or indeed the menu, but Ed's IMHO extrapolating like a mofo from a pretty limited sample, while I'm willing to concede there might be people feeling differently out there.


I'm sure some people love the place. I've only commented on the opinions of the people I know who have been there, the comments posted here, the reviews I've read, and my own take on the look of the place, the Wishbone concept (and the charming people behind it) and how it fits into Market Row.


----------



## zenie (Feb 12, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Not guilty. Wishbone douses its chicken in vinegar. No idea why



I was gonna reply to your other post but this one stuck out more as I don't like vinegar  I'll have to ask them not to put vinegar on


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 12, 2013)

surely they've run out of poor people's convenience foodstuffs they can postmodernise for impressionable, affluent class tourists? What's next? Ginger Pig Doner Kebabs? Nurishment alcoholic cocktails?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> I didn't fancy a cold seaweed salad, sorry.


 
 I LOVE seaweed... but then I love tofu, miso - all the things that some people baulk at... I wonder if even that one is the current menu because I know they have tempura and I can't see it there. This was Japanese night at ours a while back.. (you have made me SO hungry.. )


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm sure some people love the place. I've only commented on the opinions of the people I know who have been there, the comments posted here, the reviews I've read, and my own take on the look of the place, the Wishbone concept (and the charming people behind it) and how it fits into Market Row.


Sure, I get that. Just seemed to me you were finding it hard to swallow that some people might like it. As I said before, I don't disagree with you about the worthlessness of the place, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 12, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I LOVE seaweed... but then I love tofu, miso - all the things that some people baulk at... I wonder if even that one is the current menu because I know they have tempura and I can't see it there. This was Japanese night at ours a while back.. (you have made me SO hungry.. )


Yummmy!! Can I come next time


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 12, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Yummmy!! Can I come next time


just what I was going to post


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm not sure I've ever seen anyone sat at Curry Uno.  I've only had takeaway from there, once. I think there was beef and carrot in it.   It was ok.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 12, 2013)

Can anyone suggest where I might buy a new lead for my camera please in Brixton? A USB to camera lead.

(Please don't say Argos though, as I'm boycotting them cos they use workfare.)

Cheers


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 12, 2013)

I went to Curry Ono once - it was average. The starters were a bit random iirc. The main dish - a prawn curry - was pretty good, despite it looking like a green sludge.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 12, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Can anyone suggest where I might buy a new lead for my camera please in Brixton? A USB to camera lead.
> 
> (Please don't say Argos though, as I'm boycotting them cos they use workfare.)
> 
> Cheers


 
Currys?  Or there's Maplin in Streatham now if you can wander slightly further.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 12, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Can anyone suggest where I might buy a new lead for my camera please in Brixton? A USB to camera lead.
> 
> (Please don't say Argos though, as I'm boycotting them cos they use workfare.)
> 
> Cheers


 
That guy with a little shop at the BV entrance opposite market row?


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> This was Japanese night at ours a while back.. (you have made me SO hungry.. )


 
So you posted those pics as revenge?!  

Dinner in 10 mins. What shall I have?


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 12, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, that was kinda my point. Like Ed and others I'm no fan of the concept, the look or indeed the menu, but Ed's IMHO extrapolating like a mofo from a pretty limited sample, while I'm willing to concede there might be people feeling differently out there.


Considering the shit that goes in to Kentucky, Morleys, Shazam etc what comes out in its lurid greasy orange coat is surprisingly good.  Improve what goes in with decent chicken and some care in the kitchen and the results should be awesome.  But at Wishbone at best it's barely average.  With its hipster peers in Brixton showing how to do them well, its chips are a fucking disgrace.  The concept (before it got bastardised into a sours bar) isn't all bad; it's the execution that's execrable. I imagine that in the interests of professional research I will give it another try, if only to try to understand how it continues to  pay its rent. 
doh, actually it's the booze. Maybe I won't bother.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2013)

February thread has turned into a bit of a foodie thread.  

Thanks to Brixton Hatter for breaking the boredom by asking about camera leads


----------



## zenie (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> So you posted those pics as revenge?!
> 
> Dinner in 10 mins. What shall I have?



KFC then you can do a proper comparison review with wishbone


----------



## aussw9 (Feb 12, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I feel tempted to go back to Wishbone - because I still can't believe how bad my meal there was.


 
I quite like their 'brother/sister' venues burgers. But their wings just damn well suck.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 12, 2013)

I had a curry at Curry Oh No. It wasn't awful but I wasn't keen. The people seemed really nice and friendly though. I will prob give it another go now I know they have a wider range of options available... I love having Japanese taps style!

Has anyone tried Okan? I've had okanomiyaki (i think thats how you spell it ) at Abeeno and its really tasty but not got round to trying it at Okan....


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes.. been to Okan too (ok*o*nomiyaki - honorific "O", konomi = as you like it, yaki = fried - more or less). It is better to be honest (imho). I'm not hugely keen on okonomiyaki either but it's very nice and their soba dishes are lovely. The lady who runs it is very nice and welcoming too. (Okan is Osaka-ben - dialect - for okaasan - "mother" as she's used her mother's recipes for the dishes and comes from Osaka).

Curry Ono - I do like it, but it's not amazing, to be fair. I used to enjoy going to Ichiban - their noodle dishes were very good and good value, but they never seem to be open in the daytime any more.

MrsDarlingsKiss


----------



## supercity (Feb 12, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Can anyone suggest where I might buy a new lead for my camera please in Brixton? A USB to camera lead.
> 
> (Please don't say Argos though, as I'm boycotting them cos they use workfare.)
> 
> Cheers


Try Poundland and 99p shop. You might be in luck, depending on what sort of USB lead it is.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 12, 2013)

fuck all these shitcastles and go here. 






if you don't have a heart condition by the time you leave on account of the VAST amounts of delicious meat and starch they shove in front of you, for mere pennies i might add, you're doing it wrong. Nice bloke running the show too.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> February thread has turned into a bit of a foodie thread.
> 
> Thanks to Brixton Hatter for breaking the boredom by asking about camera leads


 
And thanks to the foodie people for breaking the boredom of editor & cronies banging on over and over about how young people have ruined his Brixton.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> fuck all these shitcastles and go here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now that place is top notch. When I ate there I had whatever the special was, and it was great. Some sort of seafood soup for the starter which was fantastic. The bottled beer is cheap too. Only downside was not much choice for the veggies. Person I went with had (I think) the only veggie choice, which he said was great, tbf.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> fuck all these shitcastles and go here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that place!! Steak platter with empanades and a sausage on the side when Im feeling greedy. So good!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2013)

yes.. been tempted to try there - I am veggie and I _think_ there actually was 3 or 4 things for me on the menu (are we destined to disagree about this sort of thing forever Onket? ) but they didn't really look interesting enough to pull me in.  I suspect my highly carniverous husband would love it though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> And thanks to the foodie people for breaking the boredom of editor & cronies banging on over and over about how young people have ruined his Brixton.


 
Separate new gentrification and food threads are needed


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Has anyone tried Okan? I've had okanomiyaki (i think thats how you spell it ) at Abeeno and its really tasty but not got round to trying it at Okan....


It's great. And the people who run it are very nice. They showed my ex where to get all the stuff to make it herself too.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> yes.. been tempted to try there - I am veggie and I _think_ there actually was 3 or 4 things for me on the menu (are we destined to disagree about this sort of thing forever Onket? ) but they didn't really look interesting enough to pull me in. I suspect my highly carniverous husband would love it though.


 
Lets just say _everywhere_ probably changed their menu between me looking at it, and you looking at it.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Separate new gentrification and food threads are needed


 
Off you trot, then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> Off you trot, then.


 
It won't work, the two threads will get confused and there'll be a massive bunfight


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Separate new gentrification and food threads are needed


We had the Brickers Tittle Tattle thread a while back but it was vetoed by the powers that be.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 12, 2013)

Brickers?

/ignores


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> Brickers?
> 
> /ignores


 
Brixxy?


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 12, 2013)

Brixtown.

ugh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> We had the Brickers Tittle Tattle thread a while back but it was vetoed by the powers that be.


 
They were food-free, gentrification-free threads


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They were food-free, gentrification-free threads


 
This a Gastro-thread with boutique furniture


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They were food-free, gentrification-free threads


 
Why should this thread be free of those subjects or any other subjects? I thought the whole point of it is that it's for 'general chat' related to Brixton?

My only issue is when it gets turned into a dull mono-subject thread, which it had of late, as per my post #451


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They were food-free, gentrification-free threads


Are you therefore suggesting a separate Villaaaaage gastro thread?

Perhaps we can get Jay Rayner to start it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> My only issue is when it gets turned into a dull mono-subject thread


 
Yes, and now it's turned into a food thread


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Are you therefore suggesting a separate Villaaaaage gastro thread?
> 
> Perhaps we can get Jay Rayner to start it.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, and now it's turned into a food thread


 
For half a day, and it's already included posts about other exciting issues such as USB leads.

If you don't like it just do an editor and put everyone who disagrees with you on ignore.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2013)

|I don't mind a separate food thread but I failed to see the point of a thread duplicating the content of the long established 'general chat' one.

Do folks want me to spin out the threads here into a 'Brixton food/restaurant/cafe chat 2013' thread?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> For half a day, and it's already included posts about other exciting issues such as USB leads.
> 
> If you don't like it just do an editor and put everyone who disagrees with you on ignore.


 
Excellent idea


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

editor said:


> |I don't mind a separate food thread but I failed to see the point of a thread duplicating the content of the long established 'general chat' one.


 
Agree.



editor said:


> Do folks want me to spin out the threads here into a 'Brixton food/restaurant/cafe chat 2013' thread?


 
No.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2013)

If a film starts at 1.30pm at the Ritzy, what time does it actually start?  (ie. how long are the adverts etc. before the film actually starts?)


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> If a film starts at 1.30pm at the Ritzy, what time does it actually start? (ie. how long are the adverts etc. before the film actually starts?)


There's usually at least 20 mins of marketing shit to sit through.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2013)

editor said:


> There's usually at least 20 mins of marketing shit to sit through.


 
oh, might have time to get to see Django at 1.30 then.

Cheers


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 12, 2013)

Yer at least twenty... im normally 'late' unless its unreservedly seating


----------



## Kanda (Feb 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, might have time to get to see Django at 1.30 then.
> 
> Cheers


 
Pop up to the pub and I'll burn you a copy


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2013)

editor said:


> |
> Do folks want me to spin out the threads here into a 'Brixton food/restaurant/cafe chat 2013' thread?


 
I imagine that would be a popular thread!   Saves all the info getting lost in monthly chitter-chatter threads.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Pop up to the pub and I'll burn you a copy


 
Thanks for offer, but have already got him getting dressed etc. and need to get him out of the house as he says he's going stir crazy.  

Might be other films I'd be interested in though


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 12, 2013)

re foody threads... it be good to have some non-village recommendations for food... I quite like a lot of places in the village butopia I want to keep exploring and supporting stuff outside the village like Lisboa Grill which is bloody awesome... Why anyone round this way would go to Nandos over LG is beyond me!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> re foody threads... it be good to have some non-village recommendations for food... I quite like a lot of places in the village butopia I want to keep exploring and supporting stuff outside the village like Lisboa Grill which is bloody awesome... Why anyone round this way would go to Nandos over LG is beyond me!


 

I don't really have any problem with the food stuff except it just keeps making me hungry


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd like to know if anyone has tried Bubbas or Greenz at Tulse Hill.  The latter interests me because it's veggie but has weird opening hours (the owner is, I think, 7th day adventist).  Bubba's I've seen good reviews elsewhere but it is rather expensive (well for us anyway) and it's a "one veggie option" place, so I'm a bit hesitant.  All the reviews I've read have been amazing though.


----------



## Winot (Feb 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It won't work, the two threads will get confused and there'll be a massive briochefight


 
Fixed for you.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## pissflaps (Feb 12, 2013)

that bubbas place looks like it was decorated by the fresh prince of bel air's snotty, posh cousin, the dim one who wears lots of hairspray and padded shoulders. Not the most enticing looking of gaffes.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 12, 2013)

errr wtf is butopia?! And why is my phone autocorrecting to it! 

Also has anyone tried the new diner by the hob?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2013)

Winot said:


> Fixed for you.


 
Yeah, I couldn't think of the word for a fancy bun


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> that bubbas place looks like it was decorated by the fresh prince of bel air's snotty, posh cousin, the dim one who wears lots of hairspray and padded shoulders. Not the most enticing looking of gaffes.



Hilary?! I love her... you've just made bubbahs sounds well appealing


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 12, 2013)

editor said:


> There's usually at least 20 mins of marketing shit to sit through.


 The trailers are the best bit of all cinema visits!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 12, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Also has anyone tried the new diner by the hob?


what new diner?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2013)

out of interest.. I'm just off to the market to look for foam tubing - we used to have some to wrap around bike frames when we travelled - but can't remember where I got it from.  I want to wrap it around exposed radiator pipes.  Anyone know where might have it?  I was thinking that hardware place on Station Road?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> out of interest.. I'm just off to the market to look for foam tubing - we used to have some to wrap around bike frames when we travelled - but can't remember where I got it from. I want to wrap it around exposed radiator pipes. Anyone know where might have it? I was thinking that hardware place on Station Road?


Acrelane Builders merchants or Diamond will have it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Acrelane Builders merchants or Diamond will have it.


 
thanks.. where is Diamond?


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> out of interest.. I'm just off to the market to look for foam tubing - we used to have some to wrap around bike frames when we travelled - but can't remember where I got it from. I want to wrap it around exposed radiator pipes. Anyone know where might have it? I was thinking that hardware place on Station Road?


 
Plumb supplies place on Acre Lane.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> that bubbas place looks like it was decorated by the fresh prince of bel air's snotty, posh cousin, the dim one who wears lots of hairspray and padded shoulders. Not the most enticing looking of gaffes.


 






I really, really fancied her.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> Plumb supplies place on Acre Lane.


 
oh yes... ok thanks.  Getting closer to the centre...   that's good.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't really have any problem with the food stuff


 
Why raise the issue then? /


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> thanks.. where is Diamond?


Yellow building just past Tesco on Acre Lane.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Yellow building just past Tesco on Acre Lane.


 
thanks..


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 12, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> what new diner?



I got a leaflet for it brixton tube last week but cant remember what its called...


----------



## ajdown (Feb 12, 2013)

meh... someone else replied


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> Why raise the issue then? /


 
Probably the same reason you do without really giving a shit

I was joking you plonker


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyway, for non-gentrification, non-foodie Brixton talk, carers now go free at the Ritzy 

eta: Well maybe they always did, but it's not mentioned on the website

eta again:  Actually, it does list carers go free on the *disabled access *page, but no on the ticket price page


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Rushy and Onket - got the tubing at Diamond and remembered whilst there, that's where I got it last time... (((mypoormemory)))


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Probably the same reason you do without really giving a shit
> 
> I was joking you plonker



I never joke. :seriousface:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> I never joke. :seriousface:


 
That's a crap :seriousface:


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyway, for non-gentrification, non-foodie Brixton talk, carers now go free at the Ritzy


Talking about the Ritzy, it was totally rammed in there on Sunday. I'd gone for a coffee and had to go upstairs because there was no seats downstairs, but there was a huge queue being served v-e-r-y slowly indeed so we gave up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Talking about the Ritzy, it was totally rammed in there on Sunday. I'd gone for a coffee and had to go upstairs because there was no seats downstairs, but there was a huge queue being served v-e-r-y slowly indeed so we gave up.


 
Was nice and empty in there.  Less than 30 people watching Django.  Space in the cafe, but we went to The Albert for one


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2013)

Need to do some printing today/tomorrow. 
Only about half a dozen or so black and white A4 pages.

Would the library (Minet Library is my closest) be the best bet or is there an internet cafe that does?


----------



## aussw9 (Feb 13, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> fuck all these shitcastles and go here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favourite place in the market


----------



## peterkro (Feb 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Need to do some printing today/tomorrow.
> Only about half a dozen or so black and white A4 pages.
> 
> Would the library (Minet Library is my closest) be the best bet or is there an internet cafe that does?


The supermarket corner of Brixton and Landor has a copier pretty cheap if I remember rightly.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2013)

peterkro said:


> The supermarket corner of Brixton and Landor has a copier pretty cheap if I remember rightly.


 
Copier? I need to print some documents from a USB stick or email.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Copier? I need to print some documents from a USB stick or email.


 
I would have thought most internet cafes would have a printer


----------



## peterkro (Feb 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Copier? I need to print some documents from a USB stick or email.


oops!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I would have thought most internet cafes would have a printer


 
Would guess so? Near Jamm on Brixton Road? Can walk into town of course.

Just asking for a suggestion. Library would be ideal but not sure whether they would be happy with a USB stick. Maybe I will just call them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Would guess so? Near Jamm on Brixton Road? Can walk into town of course.
> 
> Just asking for a suggestion. Library would be ideal but not sure whether they would be happy with a USB stick. Maybe I will just call them.


 
Only used ones up the Hill I'm afraid, so I don't know about down there, but when I had to print out flight details once (albeit direct from the internet and not stick), I used internet cafe on Brixton Hill


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2013)

Will take a stroll and find one then (or take up the kind Urbanz offer via pm) later. 
The Minet Library is closed today anyway


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Would guess so? Near Jamm on Brixton Road? Can walk into town of course.
> 
> Just asking for a suggestion. Library would be ideal but not sure whether they would be happy with a USB stick. Maybe I will just call them.


 
On Brixton Station road by Rec there are two internet cafes. The Eritrean one in railway arch is helpful and friendly.They should be able to print off USB. It also sells coffee and has people outside sitting around.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 13, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> A holidaying urb has asked me to put this here in case anyone is both interested and able to spare some spondoolicks.
> 
> http://spacehive.com/stockwellurbanoasis


 
Hooray! They got the funding! Well done to those who throw a few quid towards the project!


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2013)

I went to the Hoot tonight. £3.90 for a pint of lager. Pricey.

Other thoughts: that stage is too high and people need to STFU up a bit when a quiet act is playing.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 14, 2013)

editor said:


> I went to the Hoot tonight. £3.90 for a pint of lager. Pricey.


 
I was in Somerset at the weekend and got charged £3.80 for a pint of orange juice and lemonade.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2013)

ajdown said:


> I was in Somerset at the weekend and got charged £3.80 for a pint of orange juice and lemonade.


Where you at a gig in a pub?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

ajdown said:


> I was in Somerset at the weekend and got charged £3.80 for a pint of orange juice and lemonade.


 
Orange juice and lemonade is often more expensive than a pint or a half of beer

It'll often depend on whether they're using fresh/bottled orange juice and whether they're using bottled or tap lemonade. 

Ask for orange squash instead, cheaper


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 14, 2013)

I moaned about this earlier, but I was charged a fiver for a non-alcoholic mojito in Brixton/Clapham North recently. 

Non-alcoholic. So it was soda water, sugar and mint. For a fiver.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2013)

Private Storm said:


> I moaned about this earlier, but I was charged a fiver for a non-alcoholic mojito in Brixton/Clapham North recently.
> 
> Non-alcoholic. So it was soda water, sugar and mint. For a fiver.


That's not a mojito. That's sugary water. And you paid a fiver for it? Serves you right.


----------



## Onket (Feb 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Orange juice and lemonade is often more expensive than a pint or a half of beer


 
Escpecially if it's orange juice out of those little mixer bottles. You'd probably need 3 of them for a pint glass, plus whatever they charge for the lemonade.

Foolish choice of drink, aj.


----------



## Onket (Feb 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> That's not a mojito. That's sugary water. And you paid a fiver for it? Serves you right.


 


I would have had a word, at least.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

Private Storm said:


> I moaned about this earlier, but I was charged a fiver for a non-alcoholic mojito in Brixton/Clapham North recently.
> 
> Non-alcoholic. So it was soda water, sugar and mint. For a fiver.


 
In Ireland, all the mixers and bottles of soft drink cost more than alcohol


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

Onket said:


> Escpecially if it's orange juice out of those little mixer bottles. You'd need 3 of them for a pint glass, plus whatever they charge for the lemonade.
> 
> Foolish choice of drink, aj.


 
Well it's not a good idea to ask for a pint glass, just an orange juice topped up with lemonade.  Does vary on how much difference they'll charge between a pint glass and a half though, so it's often difficult to tell how much you're going to be charged by an individual establishment


----------



## Onket (Feb 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well it's not a good idea to ask for a pint glass, just an orange juice topped up with lemonade. Does vary on how much difference they'll charge between a pint glass and a half though, so it's often difficult to tell how much you're going to be charged by an individual establishment


 
Price list.
Look in the fridge/behind bar.
Ask barman.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 14, 2013)

Onket said:


> Price list.
> Look in the fridge/behind bar.
> Ask barman.


 
Cross fingers.
Pay through nose.
Moan on internet.



Much more fun.


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> That's not a mojito. That's sugary water. And you paid a fiver for it? Serves you right.


 
Oh, it gets better, had to wait 90 minutes for food as well. Didn't notice the price of the drinks as it was all in one bill at the end. But yeah, I'd be laughing at me as well


----------



## ajdown (Feb 14, 2013)

Onket said:


> Escpecially if it's orange juice out of those little mixer bottles. You'd probably need 3 of them for a pint glass, plus whatever they charge for the lemonade.
> 
> Foolish choice of drink, aj.


 
£1.90 for a pint of lemonade, and £1.90 for a small bottle of orange juice to top it up, according to the bill.  Also on the bill was two glasses of wine coming to £7.

No wonder so many pubs are closing, people can't afford to use them at those sort of prices.  We just went out for a meal with my dad and stepmum, that's all.


----------



## zenie (Feb 14, 2013)

ajdown said:


> £1.90 for a pint of lemonade, and £1.90 for a small bottle of orange juice to top it up, according to the bill.  Also on the bill was two glasses of wine coming to £7.
> 
> No wonder so many pubs are closing, people can't afford to use them at those sort of prices.  We just went out for a meal with my dad and stepmum, that's all.



Sounds pretty reasonable to me, staff need to get paid you know.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

zenie said:


> Sounds pretty reasonable to me, staff need to get paid you know.


 
I don't think it's reasonable that soft drinks cost more than alcohol, especially when half of it's from a budget bottle of lemonade


----------



## zenie (Feb 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't think it's reasonable that soft drinks cost more than alcohol, especially when half of it's from a budget bottle of lemonade



What pubs do you go to where they serve from a bottle?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

zenie said:


> What pubs do you go to where they serve from a bottle?!


 
Can't remember where they use bottles, but some do, others have it on tap.  They use bottles in Ireland though which makes drinking soft drinks a rip off


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 14, 2013)

clapham is (mostly) full of racist cunts.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> clapham is (mostly) full of racist cunts.


The black Claphamites are racist cunts too?


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 14, 2013)

there are no black people in clapham. FAXT!


----------



## zenie (Feb 14, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> clapham is (mostly) full of racist cunts.



Example? 



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't remember where they use bottles, but some do, others have it on tap.  They use bottles in Ireland though which makes drinking soft drinks a rip off



I dunno what would actually cost more....draught coke or bottles bought in?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

zenie said:


> Example?
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno what would actually cost more....draught coke or bottles bought in?


 
Not bottles as in glass bottles (although I imagine you realise that) but big plastic bottles. Some will have Schwepps, some will have cheaper ones. Some don't even have it on tap at all, but will offer you soda water


----------



## zenie (Feb 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not bottles as in glass bottles (although I imagine you realise that) but big plastic bottles. Some will have Schwepps, some will have cheaper ones. Some don't even have it on tap at all, but will offer you soda water



Yeh I mean for the pub...what they make more money on.  and yeh I thought we were talking big plastic bottles.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

zenie said:


> Yeh I mean for the pub...what they make more money on.  and yeh I thought we were talking big plastic bottles.


 
I don't know it works, and I've given up even trying to figure out what the rough cost should be as it seems to differ so much between pubs


----------



## Onket (Feb 14, 2013)

ajdown said:


> £1.90 for a pint of lemonade, and £1.90 for a small bottle of orange juice to top it up, according to the bill. Also on the bill was two glasses of wine coming to £7.


 
That's two drinks. A pint of lemonade AND an orange juice. Not £3.80 for a pint of orange and lemonade at all!

And two glasses of wine for £7 is entirely normal, isn't it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

Onket said:


> That's two drinks. A pint of lemonade AND an orange juice. Not £3.80 for a pint of orange and lemonade at all!
> 
> And two glasses of wine for £7 is entirely normal, isn't it?


 
Yes, I thought they were in the same glass.  You didn't say that aj


----------



## Onket (Feb 14, 2013)

For the record, I have seen pubs serving coke/lemonade from big plastic 2ltr bottles before. Cheeky.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 14, 2013)

Onket said:


> For the record, I have seen pubs serving coke/lemonade from big plastic 2ltr bottles before. Cheeky.


 
Why is that cheeky?


----------



## Dan U (Feb 14, 2013)

Onket said:


> And two glasses of wine for £7 is entirely normal, isn't it?


 
its cheap is what it is.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2013)

Onket said:


> For the record, I have seen pubs serving coke/lemonade from big plastic 2ltr bottles before. Cheeky.


No worse than the stuff that comes out of the pumps.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> No worse than the stuff that comes out of the pumps.


 
Yes, but much cheaper than a glass bottle, which many will try to fob you off with instead of offering you it from the tap


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 14, 2013)

tap is the cheapest....


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but much cheaper than a glass bottle, which many will try to fob you off with instead of offering you it from the tap


Of course. TBH I prefer the glass bottles, tastes better IMO. I rarely have soft drinks in pubs anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> tap is the cheapest....


 
I know, but not everyone has it on tap or offers it to you even if they do.  You have to get in there first and ask for it before they grab the glass bottle


----------



## colacubes (Feb 14, 2013)

Drink lime and soda.  That is my non alcoholic tipple of choice.  Costs me precisely 40p a pint


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Of course. TBH I prefer the glass bottles, tastes better IMO. I rarely have soft drinks in pubs anyway.


 
and not all pubs have diet coke on tap either so you have to go for the bottle anyway


----------



## peterkro (Feb 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> tap is the cheapest....


Having worked on those syrup systems I wouldn't drink what comes out and the cost of syrup to the cost of the drink results in a huge markup.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and not all pubs have diet coke on tap either so you have to go for the bottle anyway


Diet Coke? Puhlease.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 14, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Having worked on those syrup systems I wouldn't drink what comes out and the cost of syrup to the cost of the drink results in a huge markup.


 
I think about 15/20 years ago it was 4p a glass (or pint?) cost.  Though since then you've got the supermarket value bottles so who knows.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Diet Coke? Puhlease.


 
Some diabetics drink it.

I'm not at all convinced it's good for you whatsoever.

I don't particularly like Coke at all anyway, so I'm not bothered.  I think I may have had one or glasses of coke last year.  I've not had any this year yet


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 14, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> fuck all these shitcastles and go here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not been in there since it was rfebranded, am thinking a bandeja paisa to forget I'm single  might be in order today.


----------



## peterkro (Feb 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I think about 15/20 years ago it was 4p a glass (or pint?) cost. Though since then you've got the supermarket value bottles so who knows.


When I worked in a large alcohol serving place in Brixton I used to buy it from the Star Burger chain,how they could supply it for roughly half what the wholesalers charged I don't know and didn't ask, a five litre plastic bag  cost around £20 that's a shit load of individual drinks.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, I thought they were in the same glass. You didn't say that aj


 
They were.  The bill listed them separately with the individual prices.  It was one drink I had, which was a small bottle of orange juice topped up to a pint with lemonade out of a "fizzy dispenser" multitap.  Couldn't afford another one at that price!

Yes, it's a couple of pennies worth of syrup, water and fizz.  Fair enough the pub has bills to pay etc etc but I'm sure people would never tolerate such a markup percentage on a pint of beer so why is it ok for "non alcoholic" (I hate the term 'soft') drinks?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

ajdown said:


> They were. The bill listed them separately with the individual prices. It was one drink I had, which was a small bottle of orange juice topped up to a pint with lemonade out of a "fizzy dispenser" multitap. Couldn't afford another one at that price!
> 
> Yes, it's a couple of pennies worth of syrup, water and fizz. Fair enough the pub has bills to pay etc etc but I'm sure people would never tolerate such a markup percentage on a pint of beer so why is it ok for "non alcoholic" (I hate the term 'soft') drinks?


 
Right, well even so, I quite often pay between £3-£4 for a pint of orange and lemonade


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 14, 2013)

they make less money from non alcoholic drinks. The mark up on individual drinks is more but people drink fewer drinks and don't stay out as long, on account of not being drunk.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> they make less money from non alcoholic drinks. The mark up on individual drinks is more but people drink fewer drinks and don't stay out as long, on account of not being drunk.


 
Yes, I realise all of that as well, and I'm sure a lot of them buy in their own stock at much cheaper prices as well


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, I realise all of that as well, and I'm sure a lot of them buy in their own stock at much cheaper prices as well


 
I was telling aj.  You just got in the way.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I was telling aj. You just got in the way.


 
oh, as you were


----------



## Onket (Feb 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Why is that cheeky?


 
Just seems it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

Onket said:


> Just seems it.


 
especially if they're getting the bottle of lemonade for 20p or some silly price


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 14, 2013)

May I direct Brixtonites to today's Evening Standard article about Nour? We need to be piling into the comments section. You can bet the landlord will read them http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...et-trader-after-owners-hike-rent-8494436.html

For the sake of tidiness we can discuss the article in the Nour petition thread http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...carry-in-brixton-market.304908/#post-11975187 I just thought it was worth a pea roast over here.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> May I direct Brixtonites to today's Evening Standard article about Nour? We need to be piling into the comments section. You can bet the landlord will read them http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...et-trader-after-owners-hike-rent-8494436.html
> 
> For the sake of tidiness we can discuss the article in the Nour petition thread http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...carry-in-brixton-market.304908/#post-11975187 I just thought it was worth a pea roast over here.


 
Done


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Done


 
Didn't they claim it was for the extra services used (ie. electricity, security etc.)?  Obviously bullshit though


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Didn't they claim it was for the extra services used (ie. electricity, security etc.)? Obviously bullshit though


 
They just need to open their books then show everyone


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 15, 2013)

Just heard Morton Valence had to cancel their saturday gig at the Railway Tavern because council license issues, anyone know anything ?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 15, 2013)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Just heard Morton Valence had to cancel their saturday gig at the Railway Tavern because council license issues, anyone know anything ?


 
It's been moved to the Queen's Head so not cancelled altogether.  No idea what's happened but their facebook post did say it was something to do with the council


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2013)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Just heard Morton Valence had to cancel their saturday gig at the Railway Tavern because council license issues, anyone know anything ?


They've now moved it to the Queens Head which should make for a, err, lively night.  I've no idea why The Man stopped the gig though.


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 15, 2013)

Restaurateurs in Market Row and the Village were very unbusy last night. Seems the Valentine's Day crowd went elsewhere. Odd. Maybe "I'm taking you to the market" doesn't sound romantic enough?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 15, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Restaurateurs in Market Row and the Village were very unbusy last night. Seems the Valentine's Day crowd went elsewhere. Odd. Maybe "I'm taking you to the market" doesn't sound romantic enough?


there were quite a few people around early doors - about 6.30pm market row was fairly busy, though most of them were worried looking blokes clutching bunches of flowers and bottles of cava....


----------



## colacubes (Feb 15, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> there were quite a few people around early doors - about 6.30pm market row was fairly busy, though most of them were worried looking blokes clutching bunches of flowers and bottles of cava....


 
The mob round the flower stall outside the station at about 5.30pm was hilarious.  I thought there was going to be a punch up as sales of roses seemed to be running low


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2013)

Lounge was deserted at 6pm, there weren't that many hand-holding couples in the Albert (just the usual suspects) and the Villaaaage looked very quiet around 10pm. It was quiet in the 414 too, but there was a good crowd at the Dogstar later on.


----------



## peterkro (Feb 15, 2013)

nipsla said:


> The mob round the flower stall outside the station at about 5.30pm was hilarious. I thought there was going to be a punch up as sales of roses seemed to be running low


I bought 3 bunches of daffs from a stall for cheap as aside from them they had sold out and were packing ,cue me wandering about daffs in hand surrounded by people with huge bunches of roses etc felt like a dick.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 15, 2013)

everyone in my street has had a letter from the council telling us to 'stop feeding the pigeons'. Apparently it's a major nuisance. The letter ends by saying "that the throwing down of food (feeding pigeons) may be deemed as a littering offence, which can result in an £80 fixed penalty fine....."

I can't say I can even remember ever seeing any pigeons on the street, let alone anyone feeding them. We sometimes get a few in the back garden. I am genuinely mystified.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 15, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> everyone in my street has had a letter from the council telling us to 'stop feeding the pigeons'. Apparently it's a major nuisance. The letter ends by saying "that the throwing down of food (feeding pigeons) may be deemed as a littering offence, which can result in an £80 fixed penalty fine....."
> 
> I can't say I can even remember ever seeing any pigeons on the street, let alone anyone feeding them. We sometimes get a few in the back garden. I am genuinely mystified.


 
I imagine there's some pigeon obsessed nutter who rings them up every time they see one and yells at them, and they're hoping being seen to do something might shut them up.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Lounge was deserted at 6pm, there weren't that many hand-holding couples in the Albert (just the usual suspects) and the Villaaaage looked very quiet around 10pm. It was quiet in the 414 too, but there was a good crowd at the Dogstar later on.


 

The Albert: Not For Lovers.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 15, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Restaurateurs in Market Row and the Village were very unbusy last night. Seems the Valentine's Day crowd went elsewhere. Odd. Maybe "I'm taking you to the market" doesn't sound romantic enough?


 
Nothing says romance more than lets sit in a very cold area, with some rubbish blankets to cover us and very near some other cold people.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 15, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> The Albert: Not For Lovers.


 
for alcohol lovers?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 15, 2013)

boohoo said:


> for alcohol lovers?


 
and anyone else who needs a place _where everyone knows you're dying slowly of alcohol poisoning_.


----------



## ash (Feb 15, 2013)

Has anyone seen the man with a hawk in the market.  He was there today scaring the pigeons apparently,  all official from a 'hawk/bird of prey' company.  Lovely bird it was.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 15, 2013)

Probably a Harris Hawk.


----------



## ash (Feb 15, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Probably a Harris Hawk.


Yes looking at a Harris Hawk on google I would agree with you.  I'll post a photo later.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 15, 2013)

peterkro said:


> I bought 3 bunches of daffs from a stall for cheap as aside from them they had sold out and were packing ,cue me wandering about daffs in hand surrounded by people with huge bunches of roses etc felt like a dick.


 
I would have swooned.  I spent a fortune on daffs yesterday for myself and various friends.  Roses are red... blah blah blah bullshit - but there is nothing like daffs for cheering you up and convincing you that spring is on its way.  #cheapdate


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 15, 2013)

ash said:


> Has anyone seen the man with a hawk in the market. He was there today scaring the pigeons apparently, all official from a 'hawk/bird of prey' company. Lovely bird it was.


Be all right if it worked but it doesn't, the pigeons are back as soon as he's gone. Normally only comes in early morning to fly the bird in the market, he doesn't fly it when there's lots of people around and if it doesn't fly the pigeons are hardly going to give a toss. 
Only way is to block up the nesting sites, difficult in a building like the Granville but it can be done.  Pigeons don't scare easily; their strong instinct is to go home - i.e. back to their roost. 
We pay for this bird in the service charge. Meanwhile, nothing is done about the mice and the rats.


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Lounge was deserted at 6pm, there weren't that many hand-holding couples in the Albert (just the usual suspects) and the Villaaaage looked very quiet around 10pm. It was quiet in the 414 too, but there was a good crowd at the Dogstar later on.


 
I know of at least two (otherwise sane) couples who went to the Crown & Sceptre for the Wetherspoons' Valentine's Day special offer. 

Was the Beehive similarly loved up


----------



## ash (Feb 15, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> Be all right if it worked but it doesn't, the pigeons are back as soon as he's gone. Normally only comes in early morning to fly the bird in the market, he doesn't fly it when there's lots of people around and if it doesn't fly the pigeons are hardly going to give a toss.
> Only way is to block up the nesting sites, difficult in a building like the Granville but it can be done.  Pigeons don't scare easily; their strong instinct is to go home - i.e. back to their roost.
> We pay for this bird in the service charge. Meanwhile, nothing is done about the mice and the rats.


Is there a big pigeon problem, I've never really noticed but I don't suppose I've really been looking.


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 15, 2013)

ash said:


> Is there a big pigeon problem, I've never really noticed but I don't suppose I've really been looking.


Any pigeons nesting inside a covered food market is a problem.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 15, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> Any pigeons nesting inside a covered food market is a problem.


 
where do you think all the 'chicken' wings come from FFS


----------



## Crispy (Feb 15, 2013)

editor said:


> It was quiet in the 414 too


That's odd, I'd have expected it to be rammed with romantic couples


----------



## ash (Feb 15, 2013)

Here is the Brixton hawk:


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2013)

*turns head sideways


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 16, 2013)

Granville Arcade broken into again last night - think that's the fourth time now


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 16, 2013)

Management are putting a stop to the Agile Rabbit's live music nights  Crap petition here: http://kwiksurveys.com/app/showpoll.asp?qid=93937&sid=p3k5e581lbhys1r93937&new=True


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 16, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Crap petition here


Very restrained description. 'Crap' doesn't begin to to describe quite how um, crap, it is.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm not sure I'd want to keep the 'Brixton Village Experience' but it would be a shame if the Rabbit lost their music nights.

Anyone know why they're telling them to stop?


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 16, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm not sure I'd want to keep the 'Brixton Village Experience' but it would be a shame if the Rabbit lost their music nights.
> 
> Anyone know why they're telling them to stop?


I think because it gets in the way of the other businesses along that strip.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 16, 2013)

editor said:


> They've now moved it to the Queens Head which should make for a, err, lively night. I've no idea why The Man stopped the gig though.


Any idea what time-ish?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 16, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Any idea what time-ish?


 
Facebook says they're onstage at 9.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 16, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Facebook says they're onstage at 9.


Geez. That's early. Was planning on heading down there at 11ish.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 16, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Geez. That's early. Was planning on heading down there at 11ish.


 
It is rather.  I'd be very surprised if they were on the dot of 9 but that was the time given in response to a couple of people who asked.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 16, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> everyone in my street has had a letter from the council telling us to 'stop feeding the pigeons'. Apparently it's a major nuisance. The letter ends by saying "that the throwing down of food (feeding pigeons) may be deemed as a littering offence, which can result in an £80 fixed penalty fine....."
> 
> I can't say I can even remember ever seeing any pigeons on the street, let alone anyone feeding them. We sometimes get a few in the back garden. I am genuinely mystified.


 
(((pigeons)))


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 16, 2013)

There was an A4 piece of paper taped up to a bollard at the Atlantic Road end of Market Row when I passed earlier. It had been put by the establishment known as Seven and said their neighbours are lovely people and could punters " keep it down" when leaving.


----------



## zenie (Feb 16, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> Meanwhile, nothing is done about the mice and the rats.



Needs a lively jack Russell or Patterdale in there


----------



## kittyP (Feb 16, 2013)

zenie said:


> Needs a lively jack Russell or Patterdale in there


 
There is my excuse to get a dog and not go back to my job rolled in to one. 
Get a dog and hire it out


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 16, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Management are putting a stop to the Agile Rabbit's live music nights  Crap petition here: http://kwiksurveys.com/app/showpoll.asp?qid=93937&sid=p3k5e581lbhys1r93937&new=True


 
Did they have a license to put on live music?

From the photo on the petition its not even in there premises.

The Granville Arcade/ Brixton Village is not a music venue.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 16, 2013)

zenie said:


> Needs a lively jack Russell or Patterdale in there


My brother-in-law has reason to be very grateful to a lively Jack Russell. He owns his late mother's cottage which is admittedly a bit of a wreck. The local much hated property developer wanted to buy it and my brother-in-law refused to sell to him on the grounds that everybody hates him. Local property developer complained locally that it's full of rats, which is bollocks. Woodworm, yes, rats, no. The local, lovely chimney-sweep put his ratting Jack Russell in the cottage to flush out any vermin. The verdict? Rats? Bollocks. Woodworm yes, rats, no.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 17, 2013)

the grosvenor was good tonight.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> the grosvenor was good tonight.


I was there briefly.

It seems that the Railway had to cancel the Morton Valance gig because of complaints from one newly arrived nearby resident.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

Had a coffee/Guinness lunch in Lounge on Atlantic Road yesterday. Nice place, not my normal sort of food/watering hole but good for a meet up and a chat.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 17, 2013)

Quite like the lounge. They do some good mid week deals and food is surprisingly nice


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Quite like the lounge. They do some good mid week deals and food is surprisingly nice


 
Saw some odd looking bearded chap outside  got his phone number and gave him mine for some reason


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 17, 2013)

editor said:


> complaints from one newly arrived nearby resident.


If you buy or privately rent a place, it doesn't exist in isolation. You do a local recce and if you like total silence, you don't get somewhere near an established local music venue. Maybe choose a Trappist monastery for neighbours. This is like the Bull's Head at Barnes fiasco...luckily, the Bull's Head won.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

Car/house alarm going off (for ages) outside


----------



## yardbird (Feb 17, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> If you buy or privately rent a place, it doesn't exist in isolation. You do a local recce and if you like total silence, you don't get somewhere near an established local music venue. Maybe choose a Trappist monastery for neighbours. This is like the Bull's Head at Barnes fiasco...luckily, the Bull's Head won.


Aah The Bulls Head 
Wonderful place, when I lived in Sheen I could stagger home from there


----------



## yardbird (Feb 17, 2013)

editor said:


> I was there briefly.
> 
> It seems that the Railway had to cancel the Morton Valance gig because of complaints from one newly arrived nearby resident.


The newbie should have it explained to them.
Selfish bastards


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 17, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> If you buy or privately rent a place, it doesn't exist in isolation. You do a local recce and if you like total silence, you don't get somewhere near an established local music venue. Maybe choose a Trappist monastery for neighbours. This is like the Bull's Head at Barnes fiasco...luckily, the Bull's Head won.


 
Reminds me of the ongoing objections by the Ministry of Sound to the proposed building of nearby flats, on the basis that if they're built then the residents will object to them once they're there. I don't have that much time for them particularly but they're dead right with that.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Car/house alarm going off (for ages) outside


Was it Michael Moore who surrounded the house of the inventor of the car alarm with car alarms going off?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Was it Michael Moore who surrounded the house of the inventor of the car alarm with car alarms going off?


 
I hope so  

My dream is to have a paid team of people following Bob Plath around and constantly tripping him up


----------



## zenie (Feb 17, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Quite like the lounge. They do some good mid week deals and food is surprisingly nice



Yeh they're good for a stragglers breakfast on a Sunday as they serve til about 5


----------



## Onket (Feb 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Car/house alarm going off (for ages) outside



Don't move to an area with roads if you don't want car alarms going off.  etc


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> Don't move to an area with roads if you don't want car alarms going off.  etc


 
Any suggestions?


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Quite like the lounge. They do some good mid week deals and food is surprisingly nice


I like the Lounge too. Nice people running it, good food and no nu-Brixton nonsense.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 17, 2013)

ash said:


> Has anyone seen the man with a hawk in the market. He was there today scaring the pigeons apparently, all official from a 'hawk/bird of prey' company. Lovely bird it was.


 
Might be this one I see in the West End


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 17, 2013)

It might be the bloke that does school visits. I have a great photo of one of my kids, beaming from ear to ear with a Harris Hawk perched on her arm.


----------



## peterkro (Feb 17, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Might be this one I see in the West End


There's one which is often in the square at Somerset house (possibly the same one).I love it the pigeons fuck off pronto but the gulls just buzz it, you can almost see a speech bubble above the gulls heads saying "go on have a fucking go if you think you're hard enough".Sorry for macho words as I presume at least half the gulls are female.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

Where would I get some _*DIRT*_ cheap sunglasses in Brixton? All of mine are lost and broken and the sunny days are killing me. Will try the charity shop, no doubt I can get some from the market but do the pound shops sell them? Style is of little to no importance but cost is.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 17, 2013)

I've got a pair you can have.


----------



## zenie (Feb 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Where would I get some _*DIRT*_ cheap sunglasses in Brixton? All of mine are lost and broken and the sunny days are killing me. Will try the charity shop, no doubt I can get some from the market but do the pound shops sell them? Style is of little to no importance but cost is.



They do yeh but unsure if they have any just yet.  start a thread in the recycle forum?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I've got a pair you can have.


 





These ^ ?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> These ^ ?


No
     
Very Tall Lodger has just pointed out to me that they're not sunglasses but 3-D glasses....they're the ones on the teapot in the 'post a pic of your front room' thread.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> These ^ ?



OMFG WANT!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No
> 
> Very Tall Lodger has just pointed out to me that they're not sunglasses but 3-D glasses....they're the ones on the teapot in the 'post a pic of your front room' thread.


 
 I have got lots of 3D glasses but they are not that great at UV protection. Also I am used to having blurred vision but to add more distortion might be fatal


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 17, 2013)

Does anyone know where in brixton there is battery recycling permanently stationed?  I've seen them pop up in various places from time to time but then they pop out of existence again.


----------



## secateurz (Feb 17, 2013)

the eternal battle between the old residents, recent residents and new residents continues apace. Gentrification is unstoppable...can only hope the crappy ones (come to the conclusion that Wishbone is shite, esp compared the owners other ventures) go out of business.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

secateurz said:


> the eternal battle between the old residents, recent residents and new residents continues apace. Gentrification is unstoppable...can only hope the crappy ones (come to the conclusion that Wishbone is shite, esp compared the owners other ventures) go out of business.


Unfortunately, it's the less trendy businesses that are more likely to go out of business.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Does anyone know where in brixton there is battery recycling permanently stationed? I've seen them pop up in various places from time to time but then they pop out of existence again.


 
I think Barnado's has one?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Unfortunately, it's the less trendy businesses that are more likely to go out of business.


ie basic food stalls getting priced out by the landlords who don't give a flying fuck about anything but short-term profits


----------



## secateurz (Feb 17, 2013)

then perhaps this should be viewed as a staye of flux..and when the village/market hype dies down some balance will return?

I dont know, I just cant help resign myself that it is unstoppable and while the good is great, the mediocre will hound out the authentic
but then..can you get have one without the other?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I think Barnado's has one?


 
I was in there yesterday.    Didn't see one.  Didn't look for one, mind.


----------



## zenie (Feb 17, 2013)

I saw Traid is having a refit, does a 2nd hand/charity clothes shop need a refit  And will this mean prices go up?


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 17, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Does anyone know where in brixton there is battery recycling permanently stationed? I've seen them pop up in various places from time to time but then they pop out of existence again.


I thought there's now a rule that any shop that sells batteries has to recycle them as well. I know, for example, that Tesco has a bin.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 17, 2013)

zenie said:


> I saw Traid is having a refit, does a 2nd hand/charity clothes shop need a refit  And will this mean prices go up?



I hope not they're not cheap as it is. I only usually go in there when they are having a sale. Otherwise you're paying over the odds for primark stuff :/


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 17, 2013)

happyshopper said:


> I thought there's now a rule that any shop that sells batteries has to recycle them as well. I know, for example, that Tesco has a bin.


 
I've seen one in poundland but that was years ago and not spotted one since.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Feb 17, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Does anyone know where in brixton there is battery recycling permanently stationed? I've seen them pop up in various places from time to time but then they pop out of existence again.


The Library


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

A quick run down of the Brixton nightlife last night: 
Queens Head: chaotically packed with the wonderful Morton Valence playing a set through the distort-o-PA.
Grosvenor- Easy going in the front front rooms, lively lasery backroom
Albert - pretty busy but not one of the mental nights
Dogstar - rammed beyond belief on all three floors


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2013)

I had a wicked night at the Grosvenor a couple of weeks ago. It is now my favourite pub ever.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 17, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I've seen one in poundland but that was years ago and not spotted one since.


There is still one in Poundland, it's just usually hidden by kitchen roll.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I had a wicked night at the Grosvenor a couple of weeks ago. It is now my favourite pub ever.


It's very much an undiscovered gem.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 17, 2013)

editor said:


> A quick run down of the Brixton nightlife last night:
> Queens Head: chaotically packed with the wonderful Morton Valence playing a set through the distort-o-PA.
> Grosvenor- Easy going in the front front rooms, lively lasery backroom
> Albert - pretty busy but not one of the mental nights
> Dogstar - rammed beyond belief on all three floors


 
You haven't given us a Claphamite count.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2013)

No Frills band in the front room, Italo disco in the back. I lay under a table giggling for ten minutes and no one chucked me out. Decent cider. Friendly staff and locals. What more could you ask?


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> You haven't given us a Claphamite count.


Pretty low at all of 'em really. The Dogstar's crowd is certainly young (peppered with determined, more seasoned Albert regulars after 230am) but most likely from far-flung, less affluent places like Thornton Heath or whatever, and there were low Cl'am counts at the other places too. I could be wrong, but I suspect places like Plan B and Market House are more likely to appeal to Cl'aaaams.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No Frills band in the front room, Italo disco in the back. I lay under a table giggling for ten minutes and no one chucked me out. Decent cider. Friendly staff and locals. What more could you ask?


 
That sounds fun. Was it busy in the back room?


----------



## Onket (Feb 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Any suggestions?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2013)

nagapie said:


> That sounds fun. Was it busy in the back room?



It was pretty busy but not uncomfortably so.
Great atmosphere


----------



## Onket (Feb 17, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Does anyone know where in brixton there is battery recycling permanently stationed? I've seen them pop up in various places from time to time but then they pop out of existence again.


 
They've got a big oil drum sized container in the reception area of Hambrook House. That's the Lambeth building just up from The Fridge.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It was pretty busy but not uncomfortably so.
> Great atmosphere


 
That sounds fun, now I wish I'd come.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 17, 2013)

The new Turkish place in Herne Hill - Saz - has got the Jay Rayner seal of approval on Twitter.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 17, 2013)

Ms T said:


> The new Turkish place in Herne Hill - Saz - has got the Jay Rayner seal of approval on Twitter.


 
Where's that? Is it replacing Bandido's?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 17, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Where's that? Is it replacing Bandido's?


 
That's the one.


----------



## Winot (Feb 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Pretty low at all of 'em really. The Dogstar's crowd is certainly young (peppered with determined, more seasoned Albert regulars after 230am) but most likely from far-flung, less affluent places like Thornton Heath or whatever, and there were low Cl'am counts at the other places too. I could be wrong, but I suspect places like Plan B and Market House are more likely to appeal to Cl'aaaams.



I haven't been to Plan B for a few years but it always seemed pretty mixed. Has it changed over time?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 17, 2013)

Ms T said:


> That's the one.


Have you been yet?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> There is still one in Poundland, it's just usually hidden by kitchen roll.


 
This is where I took them. I didn't see a repository, just handed them over to the cashier.  They probably just bin them.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 17, 2013)

Ms T said:


> The new Turkish place in Herne Hill - Saz - has got the Jay Rayner seal of approval on Twitter.


 
Who, in his next tweet, mocked the anti-gentrifying tendency of Urban75!




*mike* ‏@*urban75*
Community website urban75 notches up 12,000,000 forum user posts - http://tinyurl.com/b74ncu4



*Jay Rayner* ‏@*jayrayner1*
@*urban75* ...and 11,999,998 of them were about the appalling gentrification of the inner cities. The other 2 were about good caffs for brkfst


----------



## zenie (Feb 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Who, in his next tweet, mocked the anti-gentrifying tendency of Urban75!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gosh what made him throw his toys out of the pram? Has he got beef with editor?! 

MrsDarlingsKiss Innart?  I haven't been in Traid for years actually as it is already expensive!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 17, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Have you been yet?


 
gaijingirl has and rated it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Who, in his next tweet, mocked the anti-gentrifying tendency of Urban75!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


zenie said:


> Gosh what made him throw his toys out of the pram? Has he got beef with editor?!


 
that made me splutter my tea


----------



## nagapie (Feb 17, 2013)

How can I get rid of a couple of computers that won't put my personal details at risk?


----------



## Winot (Feb 17, 2013)

nagapie said:


> How can I get rid of a couple of computers that won't put my personal details at risk?



There's a thread about this in the tech section I think. IIRC you can use something called DBAN (Google it).


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 17, 2013)

Paid a visit to the Beehive this afternoon, bit of a strange atmosphere at first, there was a someone in a state of unconsciousness on the floor, but once he was stretchered out by paramedics the mood lightened, hopefully his condition was not serious. After retrieving my daughter from the skating rink I enjoyed a quick one in the crown and anchor which seems to be on the cusp of full on gastro status these days . Mrs Tee was of the opinion that the beehive was the most representative of our locality's diverse nature and all the better for that.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Who, in his next tweet, mocked the anti-gentrifying tendency of Urban75!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a div!


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

nagapie said:


> How can I get rid of a couple of computers that won't put my personal details at risk?


Easiest and most secure way is to take out the hard drive and take a hammer to it. Otherwise there are slightly less violent solutions in the tech forum.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Easiest and most secure way is to take out the hard drive and take a hammer to it. Otherwise there are slightly less violent solutions in the tech forum.


 
I am sure there used to be an organisation that took them away and cleaned them so they could be recycled. I think it was connected to the council so it was all legit and safe. I'm sure I have a memory of getting rid of an old computer this way in Brixton.


----------



## zenie (Feb 17, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I am sure there used to be an organisation that took them away and cleaned them so they could be recycled. I think it was connected to the council so it was all legit and safe. I'm sure I have a memory of getting rid of an old computer this way in Brixton.



These guys do it for Southwark, I would have thought Lambeth would have something similar. 

http://www.crispej.org.uk/offers_ex_it.htm


----------



## tbtommyb (Feb 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Who, in his next tweet, mocked the anti-gentrifying tendency of Urban75!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think he epitomises everything I dislike about the Guardian.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 17, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Have you been yet?


 
I've been.. last week. We enjoyed it. I wrote a post somewhere back here about it.

eta.. one of these days I will continue to read the rest of the thread before posting..   I see Ms T replied already.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 17, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> I think he epitomises everything I dislike about the Guardian.


 
Chatted to him a couple of times and he's pretty friendly.

He does though tend to epitomise Julie Burchill's comment on Desert Island Discs that all the best jobs in journalism now go to the children of journalists


----------



## tommers (Feb 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Who, in his next tweet, mocked the anti-gentrifying tendency of Urban75!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Hahahaha!  Nice one!


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> the best jobs in journalism


You mean eating in restaurants and getting paid for it.........?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 17, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Does anyone know where in brixton there is battery recycling permanently stationed? I've seen them pop up in various places from time to time but then they pop out of existence again.


there is always one on the desk in the library
tesco has a massive one
I've spotted some in various pound shops but they might be transient


----------



## leanderman (Feb 17, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> You mean eating in restaurants and getting paid for it.........?


 
It can't be a bad gig.

And, lo!, Giles Coren, son of Alan, is in the same racket.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Chatted to him a couple of times and he's pretty friendly.
> 
> He does though tend to epitomise Julie Burchill's comment on Desert Island Discs that all the best jobs in journalism now go to the children of journalists


I never knew his mum was the agony aunt or that he went to such a super-posh school!


----------



## tbtommyb (Feb 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Chatted to him a couple of times and he's pretty friendly.
> 
> He does though tend to epitomise Julie Burchill's comment on Desert Island Discs that all the best jobs in journalism now go to the children of journalists


I'm sure he's nice enough but I dislike the whole lifestyle element of the Guardian. And I have a special dislike for foodies, so he unfortunately gets hit by both.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It can't be a bad gig.
> 
> And, lo!, Giles Coren, son of Alan, is in the same racket.


Probably on a par with writing about frocks or pontificating on the slew of sewage that issues from the mainstream music industry's collective orifices..........Wasn't this previously known as advertising  ?


----------



## Onket (Feb 17, 2013)

To be fair to him he's not actually far wrong at the moment.


----------



## Winot (Feb 17, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Probably on a par with writing about frocks or pontificating on the slew of sewage that issues from the mainstream music industry's collective orifices..........Wasn't this previously known as advertising  ?



You think this is advertising?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2013/jan/13/wishbone-brixton-review-jay-rayner


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 17, 2013)

Winot said:


> You think this is advertising?
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2013/jan/13/wishbone-brixton-review-jay-rayner


In that it promotes an ethos or lifestyle with the writer as a distinct
 brand........ Yes.


----------



## tbtommyb (Feb 17, 2013)

Winot said:


> You think this is advertising?
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2013/jan/13/wishbone-brixton-review-jay-rayner


I love how the comments descended into the 'well, MY children are adorably well behaved!' argument within a few posts.


----------



## Winot (Feb 17, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> In that it promotes an ethos or lifestyle with the writer as a distinct
> brand........ Yes.



That's a very broad definition of advertising!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> To be fair to him he's not actually far wrong at the moment.


...and why should he suck up to us when he's generally been given a pretty hard time?


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...and why should he suck up to us when he's generally been given a pretty hard time?


Or, more topically, why should he go out of his way to have a public pop at the site?

I've certainly revised my opinion of the fella.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 17, 2013)

Plenty of people have had a public pop at him here though, that cannot be denied.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 17, 2013)

...and no-one could describe these boards as fluffy. I've seen people kick off over different opinions on a book.....


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Plenty of people have had a public pop at him here though, that cannot be denied.


They really didn't, you know, (unless you're going back 6 years).

And that's quite different to posting up a snarky tweet anyway.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Or, more topically, why should he go out of his way to have a public pop at the site?
> 
> I've certainly revised my opinion of the fella.


 

How did he 'go out of his way'?  He posted a public tweet about a public site, the same as plenty of people publicly post here, sometimes having a public 'pop' at him.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> How did he 'go out of his way'? He posted a public tweet about a public site, the same as plenty of people publicly post here, sometimes having a public 'pop' at him.


He went out of his way to post up a snarky comment about an article on my blog and tweet it to his 70,000 followers. That's rather different to joining in with a discussion here.

But it's really no big deal to me.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 18, 2013)

Still don't see how it was going out of his way, but good that you're not making a big deal about nothing.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Still don't see how it was going out of his way, but good that you're not making a big deal about nothing.


Twitter posts don't write themselves, you know!


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 18, 2013)

Unless he drove to dorset to tweet it 30 seconds of typing while you're on the internet anyway isnt my idea of going out of one's way.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Unless he drove to dorset to tweet it 30 seconds of typing while you're on the internet anyway isnt my idea of going out of one's way.


Breathe in, breathe out and let it all go. Jay will be fine. All is good.


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2013)

editor said:


> But it's really no big deal to me.



Yeah, looks it!


----------



## Winot (Feb 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Or, more topically, why should he go out of his way to have a public pop at the site?
> 
> I've certainly revised my opinion of the fella.



Seemed like a harmless joke to me.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 18, 2013)

editor said:


> A quick run down of the Brixton nightlife last night:
> Queens Head: chaotically packed with the wonderful Morton Valence playing a set through the distort-o-PA.
> Grosvenor- Easy going in the front front rooms, lively lasery backroom
> Albert - pretty busy but not one of the mental nights
> Dogstar - rammed beyond belief on all three floors


Sound was bad at the QH, Mr Jessett was very not impressed.
Lasery organisers at the grosvenor hadn't advertised their night, just invited a few friends, might be bigger next time.
Went home early-ish for a good night sleep to find a loud and lively party in the flat next door, so I joined in for a bit.


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2013)

Half an hour until dinnertime. Am hungry.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Lasery organisers at the grosvenor hadn't advertised their night, just invited a few friends, might be bigger next time.


Ah, I only got as fas as the door and assumed it was busy inside as there were people around the door.


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Half an hour until dinnertime. Am hungry.


 
Not hungry anymore.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2013)

You deserve a gold medal Onket


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2013)

It's only a google away, Minxter.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2013)

Lambeth Housing Standard launches but Southwyck House is right at the back of the queue


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> It's only a google away, Minxter.


 
Shit, sorry!

Here you go


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2013)

What if I want one with a ribbon included?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> What if I want one with a ribbon included?


 
You have to do something else worthy of the ribbon


----------



## zenie (Feb 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Lambeth Housing Standard launches but Southwyck House is right at the back of the queue


 
The women in the background don't look very 'smiley'


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2013)

zenie said:


> The women in the background don't look very 'smiley'


 
The biscuits apparently weren't up to scratch.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2013)

zenie said:


> The women in the background don't look very 'smiley'


 
Maybe Southwyck House resident


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2013)

zenie said:


> The women in the background don't look very 'smiley'


They're probably remembering the last scheme a decade ago where residents were promised exactly the same shiny new kitchens and bathrooms and got fuck all in return.


----------



## zenie (Feb 18, 2013)

editor said:


> They're probably remembering the last scheme a decade ago where residents were promised exactly the same shiny new kitchens and bathrooms and got fuck all in return.


 
Did Lambeth not have to do the 'better homes' scheme?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 18, 2013)

Spotted this unusual octagonal building on the bus the other day - never noticed it before. It's on Gresham Road, opposite the cop shop. Anyone know what it is?











(It's not Brixton Mosque by the way, despite Google maps labelling it as such)


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Feb 18, 2013)

Is that in the back garden of what is (or used to be) the registry office?

It's 14 years since I've been in it, it's possible the registry office might have moved premises by now.


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 18, 2013)

Maybe it was a wedding gazebo for sunny days.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Feb 18, 2013)

Just realised it's 14 years this week - still never got round to adding that middle name


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Feb 18, 2013)

Actually I think we might have sat in it, before being ushered up to a little office on an upper floor.
So that would have been the waiting room.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 18, 2013)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Is that in the back garden of what is (or used to be) the registry office?
> 
> It's 14 years since I've been in it, it's possible the registry office might have moved premises by now.


It's where they held the actual ceremonies. But now:


CH1 said:


> Brixton Society objected to the Gresham Road one _[housing development - crispy]_  - which was refused by Lambeth Planning, then allowed on appeal by the Planning Inspectors. Farewell to the unusual, if not iconic, octagonal former registry office marriage suite.


----------



## Winot (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah it's the old registry office - the bit where the ceremony took place (I was married there!).

It moved a few years back and is now next to the town hall, with a separate entrance off Brixton Hill.  I think we registered first daughter's birth at the new one which means it must have moved between April 2003 and May 2005.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2013)

zenie said:


> Did Lambeth not have to do the 'better homes' scheme?


 
They like to take their time about it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It's where they held the actual ceremonies. But now:


 

I went to a wedding in there over 20 years ago.  It was right tatty then.  Don't know whether it ever actually improved


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 18, 2013)

Good work on identifying the 'Marriage Suite' people, cheers 

It looks in rather a sorry state now - tatty plastic tarpaulin all over the roof and rather dilapidated.

So there's going to be a new block built on that corner then presumably?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 18, 2013)

Winot said:


> Yeah it's the old registry office - the bit where the ceremony took place (I was married there!).


 Me too!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 18, 2013)

Sad - that's a proper little bit of local history that building!

I wonder how many people were married there?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 18, 2013)

Actually there may be a curse of Magpie as two places where I have got married are now not in use for weddings anymore.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Crispy (Feb 18, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Good work on identifying the 'Marriage Suite' people, cheers
> 
> It looks in rather a sorry state now - tatty plastic tarpaulin all over the roof and rather dilapidated.
> 
> So there's going to be a new block built on that corner then presumably?


 
The buildings on the corner will remain. It's the land to the rear that's got planning permission (it's a Lexadon development): http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=M2KXJIBOHV000

"A 2/3 storey building to provide 6no. 2 bed apartments and 1no. 3 bed apartment"

The design is inoffensive and some effort has been made to break the form up into several elements. It was initially refused for being too tall, so they've added excavation to the ground floor and won on appeal.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2013)

I seem to remember the place having a red carpet that was in desperate need of a clean.

(It may have been blue or green though)


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2013)

zenie said:


> Did Lambeth not have to do the 'better homes' scheme?


 
I will attempt a fairly hamfisted explanation-

Central Govt had a scheme where housing almos were graded on their performance and poorly performing ones had their funding reduced or witheld. Lambeth didn't perform and so the money was witheld, so were unable to deliver on their promises.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 18, 2013)

Winot said:


> It moved a few years back and is now next to the town hall, with a separate entrance off Brixton Hill.


 
I see people pissing all over the entrance most weekends.
Have seen people walk out of the Electric next door and piss in full view of the security.
I could never get married there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> I will attempt a fairly hamfisted explanation-
> 
> Central Govt had a scheme where housing almos were graded on their performance and poorly performing ones had their funding reduced or witheld. Lambeth didn't perform and so the money was witheld, so were unable to deliver on their promises.


 
There was also the boiler problem


----------



## Greebo (Feb 18, 2013)

Rushy said:


> <snip>I could never get married there.


Neither could I - the main entrance had the bins right by it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> The biscuits apparently weren't up to scratch.


They won't have got biscuits. There's been a recent council-wide tea and biscuit ban due to the cuts. This is my understanding at least.

I can sympathise with the biscuit ban but I do think the tea ban is a bit harsh when you're stuck in a council office for the day on a dull training course and you don't get a cuppa


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 18, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I could never get married there.


I did.


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 18, 2013)

Winot said:


> Yeah it's the old registry office - the bit where the ceremony took place (I was married there!).
> 
> It moved a few years back and is now next to the town hall, with a separate entrance off Brixton Hill. I think we registered first daughter's birth at the new one which means it must have moved between April 2003 and May 2005.


Once you were allowed to have marriages anywhere, there was no need for a big registry office space. Anyone who wants a bit of a do chooses the London Eye or a stately home. The current registry office seats a maximum of twenty, including the registrar.  
It's a shame, though, it should have been listed, it was an interesting building.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 18, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> I did.


Lots of people do.
I guess most don't see it being used as a urinal on a regular basis. Maybe some don't mind.
As long as someone carries the bridal train on the way out, there's probably no harm. But it's not for me.

I think it is a shame. The entrance is architecturally quite nice.

You should be allowed to marry anywhere, like in Scotland.


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There was also the boiler problem



Entirely different piss-up / brewery related issue.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Entirely different piss-up / brewery related issue.


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh, never mind.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Oh, never mind.


 
Please explain.  Did you steal the boilers whilst pissed?


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes. That's exactly what I meant. 

I hid them up my jumper and just walked out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2013)

oops


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2013)

That was a particularly loud and rather ferocious short firework burst on the Moorlands Estate just now.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2013)

In the benefits place (Olive Morris House) waiting.... 

Big advertising to landlords offering to find tenants for them free of charge, pay the deposits and guarantee the rent


----------



## Dan U (Feb 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Big advertising to landlords offering to find tenants for them free of charge, pay the deposits and guarantee the rent


 
not sure whats wrong with that in the current housing situation.

they need capacity, better to try and find it with local private landlords than ship people to Barnsley or somewhere.

(i know that isn't *the* answer but even if they decided tomorrow to build new homes, it would be years off happening)

hope your visit isn't too griefy though.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> In the benefits place (Olive Morris House) waiting....
> 
> Big advertising to landlords offering to find tenants for them free of charge, pay the deposits and guarantee the rent


The finding tenants free of charge bit is a little misleading - they have long lists of them they are desperate to house.
Haven't they always paid the deposits?

Offering to guarantee rent is a good idea. A massive turn off for landlords has been the fact that defaulting council tenants are advised by the council to stay put until they have been through a lengthy court procedure - otherwise they are deemed to have made themselves homeless and will not qualify to be rehoused. If offering to guarantee rent make a lot more places available to council tents surely that's a good thing - in the short term at least?

Lots of private renters have guarantors if their credit history is a bit shabby or unestablished.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 19, 2013)

Rushy said:


> The finding tenants free of charge bit is a little misleading - they have long lists of them they are desperate to house.
> Haven't they always paid the deposits?
> 
> Offering to guarantee rent is a good idea. A massive turn off for landlords has been the fact that defaulting council tenants are advised by the council to stay put until they have been through a lengthy court procedure - otherwise they are deemed to have made themselves homeless and will not qualify to be rehoused. If offering to guarantee rent make a lot more places available to council tents surely that's a good thing - in the short term at least?
> ...


My friend found out the hard way that having a guarantor isn't much cop if they haven't got any money.  Her tenant stopped paying his rent after two months - turned out the guarantor, his aged mother, was on a state pension.  It took more than six months iirc for her to go through the court process.  She wasn't a professional landlord - was only renting out their place because her husband was working in Germany.  Plus it was an agency that found the tenant and checked him out!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> In the benefits place (Olive Morris House) waiting....
> 
> Big advertising to landlords offering to find tenants for them free of charge, pay the deposits and guarantee the rent


they've offered this for years


----------



## Rushy (Feb 19, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> they've offered this for years


I didn't think they guaranteed the rent.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 19, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I didn't think they guaranteed the rent.


well, my memory can't be relied on I'm afraid, so let's see if someone remembers for sure.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 19, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I didn't think they guaranteed the rent.


 
They won't be able to soon with Universal Credit surely? Tenant gets control of their budgets etc.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Feb 19, 2013)

Rushy said:


> The finding tenants free of charge bit is a little misleading - they have long lists of them they are desperate to house.
> Haven't they always paid the deposits?
> 
> Offering to guarantee rent is a good idea. A massive turn off for landlords has been the fact that defaulting council tenants are advised by the council to stay put until they have been through a lengthy court procedure - otherwise they are deemed to have made themselves homeless and will not qualify to be rehoused. If offering to guarantee rent make a lot more places available to council tents surely that's a good thing - in the short term at least?
> ...


 
Eh?

If council tenants default on their rent, doesn't the council eventually move to evict them like any other landlord?

If you mean tenants on housing benefit, there's some irony in the council guaranteeing rents to landlords when delays in processing housing benefit claims used to be one of the things most likely to make a tenant default on their rent and end up with the threat of eviction, but if they really are doing that it does sound like a good thing.

I don't _think _the council is offering to stand as guarantor & pay deposit for anyone who happens to be claiming housing benefit though, more likely they are looking for private accomodation for vulnerable people that they have a duty to house, but don't have enough council property for. And as wemakeyousoundb says, they have been doing this for years.

ETA: if someone is being evicted because of not paying their rent, I think that counts as becoming intentionally homeless, so they wouldn't qualify for being housed.
Though if you are being evicted through no fault of your own, then AFAIK you don't qualify for 'help' (eg being put in a B&B by the council) until the day the bailiffs come, even if you've had Notice to Quit & letter with date of eviction etc.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2013)

There was a little kerthump earlier when a rubbish cart hit the back of a car outside the Barrier Block. It may have a got a little shouty as the cops were called later. Still, at least it gave those blokes who like to stand outside the betting shop all day long something mildly exciting to look at. They even stopped shouting at each for a few moments.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 19, 2013)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Eh?
> 
> If council tenants default on their rent, doesn't the council eventually move to evict them like any other landlord?


The OP to which I responded was referencing an advert targeted at attracting private landlords.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Feb 19, 2013)

Ah OK - then referring to council tenants is confusing as that usually refers to someone renting a home from the council, not someone who has their rent paid by the council.


----------



## Onket (Feb 19, 2013)

They do place some council tenants in privately owned properties though.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> They do place some council tenants in privately owned properties though.


 
How does that work? New to me. Either ur Council tenant in Council flat/ house, tenant of Housing Association/ RSL or are renting off a private landlord.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2013)

There's not enough housing, so they place people in private places. Some are even ex local auth that have been bought via the right to buy.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> There's not enough housing, so they place people in private places. Some are even ex local auth that have been bought via the right to buy.



You'd think at some point someone would see the flaw in that last scenario


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2013)

Thatcher has a lot to answer for.

Anyway, I think it's through these people- http://www.lettingsfirst.com/


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Feb 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> Thatcher has a lot to answer for.
> 
> Anyway, I think it's through these people- http://www.lettingsfirst.com/


 
Yes, I think it's them - but it seems to be a lettings agent type set up, with the council providing deposits.

If you find a place through them, you are still a private tenant (who may or may not be claiming housing benefit depending on your circumstances), you don't become a council tenant with the rights that implies. You do have to be referred from 'Lambeth Council's Housing Service Unit' which I think means that at the very least you'd have to be on the waiting list for council housing, and possibly fulfil other criteria as well.

It does seem to be a good thing - and maybe a good reason to put yourself on the housing waiting list (many people don't bother as it's so long) in order to access it.
I can't believe Lambeth have an unlimited supply of money to fund deposits though, so I expect there must be some way that they prioritise the neediest cases  .


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> There's not enough housing, so they place people in private places. Some are even ex local auth that have been bought via the right to buy.


A family I helped when they got in a bind for housing 10 years or so ago ended in one of those ex-council flat, it's from then I remember seeing that advert to landlord (but as I said earlier the vagaries of my memory means I could be confused on this)


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 20, 2013)

in other news, letter from Lambeth just in about the abolition of CT benefit and the attendant reduction in financial support for 20 758 Lambeth households.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Feb 20, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> A family I helped when they got in a bind for housing 10 years or so ago ended in one of those ex-council flat, it's from then I remember seeing that advert to landlord (but as I said earlier the vagaries of my memory means I could be confused on this)


 
Plus there will be ex-council flats that have ended up with private landlords via right-to-buy, some of them will now have tenants who claim housing benefit. Landlords getting richer & council getting poorer but too late to stop that now.
At least Lettingsfirst is matching up families / people in housing need with landlords who'll take them on, maybe a sticking plaster but better than nothing.


----------



## supercity (Feb 20, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Me too!


Me too!


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 20, 2013)

You know Spring is coming when the stretch of Coldharbour Lane outside William Hill starts to fill up with people again.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2013)

Peanut Monkey said:


> You know Spring is coming when the stretch of Coldharbour Lane outside William Hill starts to fill up with people again.


Sigh.


----------



## Curly German (Feb 21, 2013)

The Dex Club and the Bar 127 are having their licenses reviewed tonight at 7pm in the Town Hall.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2013)

Chilly few days ahead


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Chilly few days ahead


It's a sign.


----------



## Onket (Feb 21, 2013)

Looking forward to dinnertime. Definately a hot food day.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone use the Lambeth Credit Union on Acre Lane for banking?



> London Mutual Credit Union (formerly known as the Southwark Credit Union) is a financial co-operative that exist for the benefits of our members who live and/or work in London Boroughs of Southwark, Lambeth or Westminster.
> 
> Our mission is to provide our members with access to reasonably priced financial services and encourage the development of good financial practice.
> 
> Supporting the communities where we live and work has always been an important part of our business philosophy. As a community-based and member-owned financial institution, London Mutual Credit Union is committed to doing business in a way that contributes to the social, economic, and environmental well being of the communities in which we operate.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2013)

The Daffodils are appearing


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The Daffodils are appearing


...and Lidl are doing sunglasses next week.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## EastEnder (Feb 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The Daffodils are appearing


The eagle flies at dawn.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Anyone use the Lambeth Credit Union on Acre Lane for banking?


No, but I know people that do and it's great. I've been meaning to open an account for ages


----------



## kittyP (Feb 21, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> The eagle flies at dawn.


 
"Run, he is a double agent"


----------



## kittyP (Feb 21, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No, but I know people that do and it's great. I've been meaning to open an account for ages


 
Been looking at it and it seems a community spirited thing to do unless I am missing something. 

When we are back on our feet a bit, might open an account to stick the odd tenner here and there in.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 21, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Been looking at it and it seems a community spirited thing to do unless I am missing something.


The UK law about Credit Unions changed relatively recently. Before the law changed you all had to work in the same place or be somehow connected with other members which meant they stayed very small. Now the law has changed they can do so much more. They're a big thing in Ireland and are a great way to manage money, especially if you don't have a lot to begin with. They really benefit their members. 

A Canadian vid. The principle of Credit Unions is the same the world over.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 21, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The UK law about Credit Unions changed relatively recently. Before the law changed you all had to work in the same place or be somehow connected with other members which meant they stayed very small. Now the law has changed they can do so much more. They're a big thing in Ireland and are a great way to manage money, especially if you don't have a lot to begin with. They really benefit their members.
> 
> A Canadian vid. The principle of Credit Unions is the same the world over.




 Great little vid. 

I am stuck with Lloyds for a long while yet due to massive overdraught and loan but if we can get started with a credit union and gradually chip away at the debts with the banks, seems like a good idea.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 21, 2013)

The best thing to do is set up an account and pay a regular amount each month, even if it's only a tenner. If the Credit Union can see that you save regularly they will give you a low-cost loan. A woman on my estate says Lambeth Credit Union transformed her life. She has a severely disabled child and if a disaster struck like the washing machine died she had to pay through the nose via HP or a very high-cost loan. Joining a credit union has changed all that.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 21, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The best thing to do is set up an account and pay a regular amount each month, even if it's only a tenner. If the Credit Union can see that you save regularly they will give you a low-cost loan. A woman on my estate says Lambeth Credit Union transformed her life. She has a severely disabled child and if a disaster struck like the washing machine died she had to pay through the nose via HP or a very high-cost loan. Joining a credit union has changed all that.


 
Hmmmm, will look in to that. 
Maybe I could get end up with a lower cost loan with them to pay off my debts to lloyds (thinking well ahead).


----------



## Curly German (Feb 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Anyone use the Lambeth Credit Union on Acre Lane for banking?


Their website says they cost 95p per week.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 21, 2013)

Curly German said:


> Their website says they cost 95p per week.


What for, current account, charge on loans?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 21, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No, but I know people that do and it's great. I've been meaning to open an account for ages


 

i've had one of their cards sitting in my 'too do' pile for some months now.  i will if you will


----------



## Crispy (Feb 21, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> What for, current account, charge on loans?


Current Account
http://www.creditunion.co.uk/Current account.htm


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 21, 2013)

I didn't investigate their current account, just their savings set-up.


----------



## Winot (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks interesting - have been aware of this for a while but maybe this will prompt me to actually do something.  The junior savers accounts look good (ours have Post Office accounts which we opened because they allowed cash deposits, but almost immediately that ceased to be an option).


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2013)

Curly German said:
			
		

> Their website says they cost 95p per week.



Current Account  

I pay £12.95 a month to Natwest for a gold account. That does insure both our phones and some other perks though


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I pay £12.95 a month to Natwest for a gold account.


 
That makes you ineligible for an account at U75. Manter's fate awaits you.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 21, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> That makes you ineligible for an account at U75. Manter's fate awaits you.


 
What has happened to Manter? Have not seen her on here for a while and was wondering.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

firky made her cry and she left.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 21, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> What has happened to Manter? Have not seen her on here for a while and was wondering.


Sought refuge in Face Ache for the time being.  She might be back some time, just keep watching the sky.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> firky made her cry and she left.


 
Just did a search of posts and seen it. Did not know who firky was.

 There is pages of it.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 21, 2013)

She made herself cry.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 21, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> She made herself cry.


 
Well I read some of it. But it goes on for 15 pages after that. 

I tend to stick to Brixton and films/ books section only. So do not know what is happening on other sections.


----------



## ash (Feb 21, 2013)

Link please I can't find the infamous manter-firky thread???


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

Find it yourself!


----------



## ash (Feb 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Find it yourself!


I've tried but firky posts too often to find it?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 21, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> She made herself cry.


Yes, up to a point.  Tbf I think she over reacted, I also think that Manter wasn't having a great time IRL either and the combination was hard to handle.  Just bad timing all round.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

ash said:


> I've tried but firky posts too often to find it?


Why don't you have a search for manter's posts then, you silly sausage?


----------



## ash (Feb 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Why don't you have a search for manter's posts then, you silly sausage?


I tried that too you Barmy bacon, don't worry i'll just give up


----------



## Greebo (Feb 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Why don't you have a search for manter's posts then, you silly sausage?


Too obvious?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 21, 2013)

ash said:


> I tried that too you Barmy bacon, don't worry i'll just give up


It really wouldn't enlighten you that much - I read it on one of my not so leisurely days with a time lag of a couple of hours while trying to keep up with Manter backchannel and IMHO it all got more than a bit silly on both sides.  

She might be back, some time, but for now just let it go.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

ash said:


> I tried that too you Barmy bacon, don't worry i'll just give up


Then look at the second last thread she posted on


----------



## ash (Feb 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Then look at the second last thread she posted on


Thanks I've now found it but am getting bored at page 'one thousand whatever' it started off interesting but ........


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2013)

ash said:


> Thanks I've now found it but am getting bored at page 'one thousand whatever' it started off interesting but ........


 
bet you wish you'd never asked now eh?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 21, 2013)

Greebo said:


> I also think that Manter wasn't having a great time IRL either and the combination was hard to handle.


This, she was having a shit time IRL, far away from home, feeling really blergh and it was pretty shit timing.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 21, 2013)

ash said:


> Link please I can't find the infamous manter-firky thread???


 
Did u not see my link to the thread in the previous post to yours? #811 Just checked link at it goes to the relevant page.


----------



## ash (Feb 21, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Did u not see my link to the thread in the previous post to yours? #811 Just checked link at it goes to the relevant page.


Doh I'm a bit crap at all this link stuff !!!!


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 21, 2013)

ash said:


> Doh I'm a bit crap at all this link stuff !!!!


 
thats ok. Took me a bit of searching.

Its a real monster thread. Beware of hardened Urbanite posters like Firky.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 21, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> bet you wish you'd never asked now eh?


 
u were one of the few posters I recognized on that thread apart from Frumious B.

and also Mrs Magpie at one point.


----------



## ash (Feb 21, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> thats ok. Took me a bit of searching.
> 
> Its a real monster thread. Beware of hardened Urbanite posters like Firky.


I've heard talk of the 'hardened' Firky but thought he'd retired from all that and that the honary Valve had taken over??


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> u were one of the few posters I recognized on that thread apart from Frumious B.
> 
> and also Mrs Magpie at one point.


 

There's loads of old urbanites on there


----------



## Greebo (Feb 21, 2013)

ash said:


> Doh I'm a bit crap at all this link stuff !!!!


You will adapt.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 21, 2013)

ash said:


> I've heard talk of the 'hardened' Firky but thought he'd retired from all that and that the honary Valve had taken over??


 
according to the the other hardened  Urbanites on that thread Firky has softened up a bit.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 21, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There's loads of old urbanites on there


 
Well I stick to Brixton mainly. So do not know a lot of them. Safer here


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2013)

Wimp


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 21, 2013)

I did like having Manter around.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 21, 2013)

yeah me too

and from upthread I keep meaning to open a credit union account
I used to have one in tower hamlets and it was great for small loans which are hard to get from banks now - I used to use it for paying for christmas/birthdays
I started off saving  five pound a month when I was on low pay and upped it as I got a better job
credit unions are a really good idea


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 21, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wimp


 
I am a pussycat.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Anyone use the Lambeth Credit Union on Acre Lane for banking?


was thinking about this only a couple of hours ago... after watching that mp on £18 for _1 week_, thread and video links
e2a: wasn't there a Lambeth credit union on the corner of brixton road and station road? (or was it Lambeth building society?)


Gramsci said:


> according to the the other hardened  Urbanites on that thread Firky has softened up a bit.


gone all floppy is what I'd read
/runs


----------



## zenie (Feb 22, 2013)

Went to Wishbone today  the wings were massive and tasted pretty good. The BBQ sauce left a lot to be desired though  and it was expensive....but you know the chicken had a good life so I suppose it's alright.

Oh and not keeping cans of coke in the fridge is pretty shonky  but overall it were alright. I think


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 22, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I did like having Manter around.


Me too


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 22, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> or was it Lambeth building society?


This


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 22, 2013)

wish i could sleep. had two bottles of pepsi max and feel like i've done half a gram


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just has beer and I'm ruddy well still wide awake!


----------



## boohoo (Feb 22, 2013)

Local Graffiti artist Tizer has his first show (his work is all over Brixton)


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 22, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Me too


And me.

Edited for clarity: Having Manter around I mean.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 22, 2013)

snowt gonna hold methink


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2013)

Teeny snow flakes 
Few Daffodils about


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 22, 2013)

editor said:


> I've just has beer and I'm ruddy well still wide awake!


Bet you slept well though, eh?


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2013)

zenie said:


> Went to Wishbone today  the wings were massive and tasted pretty good. The BBQ sauce left a lot to be desired though  and it was expensive....but you know the chicken had a good life so I suppose it's alright.
> 
> Oh and not keeping cans of coke in the fridge is pretty shonky  but overall it were alright. I think


 
I dunno, it was under £20 for two people including drinks (although only one drink was booze).

I would go there again, I thought the food was good. 

Agree they should definately keep soft drinks in the fridge.


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I did like having Manter around.


 
Yet another decent new poster bullied off the boards by an established poster being allowed to act like a cunt. This place is a fucking disgrace sometimes.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> Yet another decent new poster bullied off the boards by an established poster being allowed to act like a cunt. This place is a fucking disgrace sometimes.


 
what happened?  i liked manter too.


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> what happened? i liked manter too.


 


Gramsci said:


> Well I read some of it. But it goes on for 15 pages after that.
> 
> I tend to stick to Brixton and films/ books section only. So do not know what is happening on other sections.


 
There's a link in there but it's not pleasant.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 22, 2013)

actually i think firky was pretty much right, now i've scanned it.  he wasn't particularly bullying to my mind.


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2013)

Ah, well.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2013)

There seems to be a lot of cops pounding the streets around central Brixton today....


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 22, 2013)

editor said:


> There seems to be a lot of cops pounding the streets around central Brixton today....


There was some right feisty ones last night as I walked home down Moorland Road around 11:30, they were obviously looking for trouble, backing up their van and staring at whoever happened to be on the street.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2013)

There's even some sniffing about outside the block too. I wonder what's going on?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 22, 2013)

editor said:


> There seems to be a lot of cops pounding the streets around central Brixton today....


 
There's been quite a few sirens up the Hill, and yesterday a load of vans went up.  Thought the riots had started again


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There's been quite a few sirens up the Hill, and yesterday a load of vans went up. Thought the riots had started again


Points rampaging hordes in the direction of Brixton Square....


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2013)

And there it is!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2013)

And there he is!


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 22, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Me too


So did I. I think it's a pretty poor reflection on urbanites that she was bullied off the boards and nearly everyone sat back and watched or joined in. The whole episode left a nasty taste in my mouth. Since then I've only been posting for info-sharing purposes. The 'social' side of the board, the jocularity with strangers, is dead to me.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 22, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> So did I. I think it's a pretty poor reflection on urbanites that she was bullied off the boards and nearly everyone sat back and watched or joined in. The whole episode left a nasty taste in my mouth. Since then I've only been posting for info-sharing purposes. The 'social' side of the board, the jocularity with strangers, is dead to me.


 
was this post information-sharing or social?  i think it was social, tbh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 22, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> So did I. I think it's a pretty poor reflection on urbanites that she was bullied off the boards and nearly everyone sat back and watched or joined in. The whole episode left a nasty taste in my mouth. Since then I've only been posting for info-sharing purposes. The 'social' side of the board, the jocularity with strangers, is dead to me.


 
I joined in, but I don't think giving my thoughts on it were bullying.  I just gave my opinion (as a person of mixed race) on how I would have felt and handled it


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> So did I. I think it's a pretty poor reflection on urbanites that she was bullied off the boards and nearly everyone sat back and watched or joined in. The whole episode left a nasty taste in my mouth. Since then I've only been posting for info-sharing purposes. The 'social' side of the board, the jocularity with strangers, is dead to me.


There's no doubting that urban can blighted by a _very_ small minority of pathetic, disruptive twats who try to bully posters by various means, but often the best advice is just to stick them on ignore. I can't say I enjoyed what happened with manter, either.


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 22, 2013)

I stuck the culprit on ignore, but unfortunately the victim took his words to heart. It's difficult to ignore a poster who seems to have  a fan club of people who uncritically enjoy his bullying.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I stuck the culprit on ignore, but unfortunately the victim took his words to heart. It's difficult to ignore a poster who seems to have a fan club of people who uncritically enjoy his bullying.


 
I have read some pithy things from the 'victim' at times. 
Generally I find the 'culprit' likeable but a cunt at times. 

Welcome to Urban btw


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2013)

It can be difficult for the mods to pick up on the more subtler forms of bullying, but it's always worth reporting it when you see it.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 22, 2013)

I dunno why I am getting involved but I thought in essence Firky was right. He called her on something that was the last straw of a lot of dubious posts that had been mostly let slide, in a way that others wouldn't get away with, due to the thread or forums that they happened to be in.
He could have handled it better admittedly but I still think he was right in what he was saying.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 22, 2013)

editor said:


> It can be difficult for the mods to pick up on the more subtler forms of bullying, but it's always worth reporting it when you see it.


 
I always would (unless it was from ButchersApron or Pickmans as I have them on ignore) but at least Firky was out in the open and not digging away in a subtle way.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 22, 2013)

Firky was a cunt, but OTOH Manter had made some comments that weren't really on. That said the whole 'I am urban' thing Firky played on fucked me right off. I hope she comes back.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I always would (unless it was from ButchersApron or Pickmans as I have them on ignore) but at least Firky was out in the open and not digging away in a subtle way.


I'm talking in more general terms here, but it is worth reminding users of the benefits of the ignore poster function.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 22, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm talking in more general terms here, but it is worth reminding users of the benefits of the ignore poster function.


I concur. Life's too short to get worked up by easily ignored annoyances.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 22, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> I concur. Life's too short to get worked up by easily ignored annoyances.


 
Who said that?


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Who said that?


EastEnder, a few minutes ago.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 22, 2013)

editor said:


> EastEnder, a few minutes ago.


 
Oh right. He is such a trouble making cunt I have to have him on ignore or my feet fall off


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 22, 2013)

editor said:


> EastEnder, a few minutes ago.


Nothing if not observant.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2013)

http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton...k-with-unique-poster-asked-to-be-scrubbed-up/


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 22, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm talking in more general terms here, but it is worth reminding users of the benefits of the ignore poster function.


 
how does the ignore function work?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 22, 2013)

Click a user's name by their post. Click Ignore. Their posts disappear from view. You can unignore people from your settings.


----------



## oryx (Feb 22, 2013)

Re. Manter. I challenged her on one thread where I felt her preconceptions were inappropriate. So did other posters. Manter, to her credit, was fine about it. However, I felt that on the thread which caused her to flounce she was totally unjustfiedly accused of racism. I should have said this at the time and wish I had.

Feel free to delete if this is likely to cause a bunfight. And no, I can't be arsed to relive the thread concerned so don't even try it.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2013)

There is an awful lot of cops around central Brixton tonight. Way more than usual so it looks like one of those box - ticking clampdown.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2013)

Damn! I succumbed to Brixton's fab nightlife tonight!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 23, 2013)

I was going to say, you're up early, but you haven't gone to bed, have you?


----------



## simonSW2 (Feb 23, 2013)

Brixton Record Fair @ Canterbury Arms today 12-5 today. Vinyl ahoy!


----------



## madolesance (Feb 23, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/brixvill

Brixton village brunch picture was picked up on Pinterest and taken in New York. Mine and a friends comments removed and thread closed. Slack social media skills.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 23, 2013)

maybe we can start an urban credit union.
profits could be invested in.......oh well maybe not then


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2013)

Witnessed a horribly violent street fight outside the Barrier Block earlier on. Really nasty stuff.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2013)

Fucking Scientologists outside Brixton tube again.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 23, 2013)

editor said:


> Fucking Scientologists outside Brixton tube again.


 
Good grief, haven't seen them down here for absolutely ages, thought they'd given up recruiting.

Given that most of what they do seems to involve handing over large sums of money for "courses" that just lead to more courses, I'm really surprised they even think about bothering to recruit down here.

Although I suppose there may be some claphamites, hipsters, trustafarians or other "up and comings" around who are too stupid to realise it's all one big scam.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 23, 2013)

Who's ever been in the SaltnPepper Kitchen in Streatham?  Only just noticed it when walking past today.

Any good?


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

There's an awful lot of coppers around Brixton again tonight. Vans full of 'em.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 24, 2013)

editor said:


> There's an awful lot of coppers around Brixton again tonight. Vans full of 'em.


 
It's the new Clapham, get used to it.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2013)

Free 'mechanical' bike checks today at Herne Hill Market


----------



## paolo (Feb 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> There's a link in there but it's not pleasant.


 
Jeez. I've just read.


----------



## paolo (Feb 24, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm talking in more general terms here, but it is worth reminding users of the benefits of the ignore poster function.


 
Mods can't be put on ignore. Would you be up for having mods use an alternate 'normal' log in for their personal opinion?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2013)

Just had a power cut at home


----------



## Winot (Feb 24, 2013)

Just been iceskating with the kids, and it was incredibly unpleasant trying to walk them through the market. Electric Lane and Popes Road seem to be one big carpark on a Sunday.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 24, 2013)

What do you expect when there is insufficent parking in Brixton town centre?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Winot said:


> Just been iceskating with the kids, and it was incredibly unpleasant trying to walk them through the market. Electric Lane and Popes Road seem to be one big carpark on a Sunday.


That'd be because the ice rink replaced the car park.


----------



## Winot (Feb 24, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> That'd be because the ice rink replaced the car park.



Do you think cars should be allowed to park on pavements so 5 year-olds have to walk in the road?


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Electric Lane is a mess since they started this 'shared space' malarkey. What it usually means - particularly at night - is that rows of cars are parked up tight to the shops either side of the road, so pedestrians have to walk in the road.

And then, whenever another vehicle is coming through, pedestrians have to try and escape being squashed by wedging themselves between the parked cars.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Electric Lane is a mess since they started this 'shared space' malarkey. What it usually means - particularly at night - is that rows of cars are parked up tight to the shops either side of the road, so pedestrians have to walk in the road.
> 
> And then, whenever another vehicle is coming through, pedestrians have to try and escape being squashed by wedging themselves between the parked cars.



I've been hit by cars twice down there in the last 6 months. I've also had to run out and attend to a woman who was hit at speed and sustained a serious head injury on a Sunday.

The car park being removed has made it positively dangerous in the evenings and on Sundays.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

I've had a couple of near misses there too. At night time, it can be very dangerous when larger cars roll drive too fast down Electric Lane because it can be difficult to get out of the way in time.


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 24, 2013)

To be honest i think replacing the car park is as worthy of a campaign as saving the Rec. The traders who sell groceries can't compete strongly  with Tesco any more. ISTR that one of them (Dombey?) reported a drop in trade of 40% when the car park closed .   There are mentions of parking in 'Future Brixton', but will the traders survive long enough to see an improvement?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

nipsla said:


> I've been hit by cars twice down there in the last 6 months. I've also had to run out and attend to a woman who was hit at speed and sustained a serious head injury on a Sunday.
> 
> The car park being removed has made it positively dangerous in the evenings and on Sundays.



This is worthy of a letter-writing/hassling councillors campaign.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

editor said:


> 'shared space' malarkey


The RNIB and GDBA are running campaigns against shared space. It's a nightmare. They've (govt) looked at shared space overseas and says it works but there's a different culture in, for example, Germany where most people who have cars in cities walk or use bikes far more than they use their cars than here. However, visually impaired people overseas don't like shared space much either from what I can gather.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

Actually as visually impaired people who live locally me and O/H are completely unaware of any consultation about this, so I think there's a case for stopping it right there.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

Blind Lemon is really alarmed by this news....can anyone say exactly which streets this applies to?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> This is worthy of a letter-writing/hassling councillors campaign.



They know. My main worry is the people with kids who live near me. It's really fucking dangerous for them.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like it's really fucking dangerous for everyone


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Sounds like it's really fucking dangerous for everyone



Yep. It wouldn't be so bad if drivers respected the fact it's a largely pedestrian area and drove slowly and considerately. Unfortunately afaics most drive aggressively and too fast. 

And it's worse at night as drivers wrongly assume no pedestrians are there, when in reality there's a large number of residents, plus it's also busier than ever due to the popularity of the vilaaaage.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 24, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Yep. It wouldn't be so bad if drivers respected the fact it's a largely pedestrian area and drove slowly and considerately. Unfortunately afaics most drive aggressively and too fast.
> 
> And it's worse at night as drivers wrongly assume no pedestrians are there, when in reality there's a large number of residents, plus it's also busier than ever due to the popularity of the vilaaaage.


 
Yep I have had a few near misses at night on Electric lane. 
And the problem is more aggressive driving that lack of space inho. 
They do not roll along and then stop and wait for you to move, they drive up behind you at speed. 
That area does have a pedestrianised feel to it too so people are less aware I think.


----------



## Winot (Feb 24, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The RNIB and GDBA are running campaigns against shared space. It's a nightmare. They've (govt) looked at shared space overseas and says it works but there's a different culture in, for example, Germany where most people who have cars in cities walk or use bikes far more than they use their cars than here. However, visually impaired people overseas don't like shared space much either from what I can gather.



My impression is that this isn't really shared space in the formal designed sense of Exhibition Rd. It's just people parking on pavements.


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 24, 2013)

It wouldn't be a problem if there weren't so many morons who think that when they get behind the wheel of a car they have total ownership of the road. They would never, ever even begin to understand the concept of shared space without a brain transplant. They think that being in a car gives them the right to force pedestrians out of the way. I'm not sure where they get this idea, but I don't see how you can reeducate them, short of dragging them out of their car for a shoeing.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

Winot said:


> My impression is that this isn't really shared space in the formal designed sense of Exhibition Rd. It's just people parking on pavements.


I can't handle the former because my field of vision means I can't do the required 'eye contact with driver' until I'm on the bonnet. I find Exhibition Road too intimidating now.  OK, it's actually rare that I go to Exhibition Road on my own, but I might want to, and I should be able to. A blind friend has been hit in Westfield, luckily not badly hurt. However, it now seems that I'm more likely to be mown down in my home area. The council need to do summat. I hope the woman with serious head injuries is OK and I also hope that nipsla doesn't get hit by a car a third time.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 24, 2013)

I very rarely actually drive in Brixton but can I retain my right to get fucking angry at the people that just wander on to Brixton Road, not at a crossing and just stand about, at rush hour!!??!!


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Actually as visually impaired people who live locally me and O/H are completely unaware of any consultation about this, so I think there's a case for stopping it right there.


 
There was no consultation or actual shared space policy afaik.  It's just the way it panned out once the car park was demolished and Electric Lane was rebuilt with flat pavement.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Electric Lane was rebuilt with flat pavement.


That's a major problem right there if you're blind or partially sighted and it does confuse Guide Dogs.


----------



## Winot (Feb 24, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The RNIB and GDBA are running campaigns against shared space. It's a nightmare. They've (govt) looked at shared space overseas and says it works but there's a different culture in, for example, Germany where most people who have cars in cities walk or use bikes far more than they use their cars than here. However, visually impaired people overseas don't like shared space much either from what I can gather.



I also read an article which suggested that the shared space schemes on the continent had been introduced on roads which were relatively quiet and certainly not thoroughfares. It doesn't seem to have worked on Exhibition Road (which is).


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Winot said:


> My impression is that this isn't really shared space in the formal designed sense of Exhibition Rd. It's just people parking on pavements.


There's no raised pedestrian area, so the drivers assume that it must therefore be all car parking space.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

editor said:


> There's no raised pedestrian area, so the drivers assume that it must therefore be all car parking space.


...and conversely with no demarcation pedestrians will assume it's a not a road for cars....


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2013)

Back in Brixton within the hour I'm determined to enjoy the hell out of the place until the day we move out, which should happen in not that long.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Yep I have had a few near misses at night on Electric lane.
> And the problem is more aggressive driving that lack of space inho.
> They do not roll along and then stop and wait for you to move, they drive up behind you at speed.
> That area does have a pedestrianised feel to it too so people are less aware I think.


 
This is the problem. "Shared Space" was started by a Dutch road traffic expert. It might work in a civilized social democratic type country like Holland or Germany but this country is Thatcherite dog eat dog. Shows that altering roads is not the whole issue. 

In Brixton what they have done is levelled the pavements with the road. Result is as above posts explain. 

I saw an argument in Electric Lane on Saturday between the roadsweeper and a car that was trying to get him to jump out of the way. Not helped by the parked cars either side narrowing the road. 

In this country car ownership is seen as status symbol. Only the poor do not have cars. 




> *Shared space* is an urban design approach which seeks to minimise demarcations between vehicle traffic and pedestrians, often by removing features such as curbs, road surface markings, traffic signs, and regulations. Typically used on narrower streets within the urban core and as part of living streets within residential areas, the approach has also been applied to busier roads, including Exhibition Road in Kensington, London.
> Schemes are often motivated by a desire to reduce the dominance of vehicles, vehicle speeds, and road casualty rates. First proposed in 1991, the term is now strongly associated to the work of Hans Monderman who suggested that by creating a greater sense of uncertainty and making it unclear who had right of way, drivers reduce their speed, and everyone reduces their level of risk compensation. The approach is frequently opposed by organisations representing the interests of blind, partially sighted and deaf who often express a strong preference for the clear separation of pedestrian and vehicular traffic.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2013)

So I was in the 99p shop this evening. It was quiet and and I was at the cashiers when this guy comes in and starts giving the cashier a load of abuse. ( Seems he was refused to be served earlier.)

I told him not to talk to a lady like that. So I get a load of stuff about minding my own business and this is how people getting knifed.  Like its my fault for not standing there and saying nothing. Whilst he is going on with the F words. 

Anyway security guard came along and when one of the men who works there. So the guy left. Fully expecting him to be waiting for me outside. But he was all mouth and had gone. 

Hate to say this but some people in Brixton are so ignorant.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Hate to say this but some people in Brixton are so ignorant.


I've seen it in Knightsbridge too. There are ignorant twats everywhere.


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 24, 2013)

Anyone know the status of a road like Electric Ave, with no kerb, and parking on what was once a pavement? Did they put up new road signs when they changed it? Are there any rules about such roads in the Highway Code? Logically I would think that peds have priority...although logic doesn't seem to figure much in the Lambeth Highways dept. Speaking of which, I can't find any info about their strategy for central Brixton. Looks like tfl used to have some web pages about it, but they've gone.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Peds definitely do not have priority on Electric Lane. Even ones on the 'pavement.'


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 24, 2013)

Maybe they do, legally. This bit of the highway code might be applicable.


> watch out for pedestrians crossing a road into which you are turning. If they have started to cross they have priority, so give way


From https://www.gov.uk/using-the-road-159-to-203/road-junctions-170-to-183

In other words, if a ped is already in the middle of the road a car driver must wait for them to cross, not try to herd them out of the way.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I've seen it in Knightsbridge too. There are ignorant twats everywhere.


 
I have not seen this kind of behaviour in Knightsbridge. And I use the Waitrose in Belgravia sometimes.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

I have. I've seen awful abuse of shop staff. I used to work in a posh shop in Ealing. In my experience abusive people are either moneyed and ignorant or just ignorant and ignorant. In both types it's a massive but delusional superiority complex.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 24, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I have. I've seen awful abuse of shop staff. I used to work in a posh shop in Ealing. In my experience abusive people are either moneyed and ignorant or just ignorant and ignorant. In both types it's a massive but delusional superiority complex.


 
Indeed. 
The way in which the abused is hurled may be different but I have seen horrible treatment of shop staff all over the place.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Indeed.
> The way in which the abused is hurled may be different but I have seen horrible treatment of shop staff all over the place.


 
So have I. I go around a lot of London. Which is why I do not do it. Even if I get annoyed. None of these kinds of jobs is well paid. I always remember that.

What got me was this guy was using the excuse for his abuse (directed at a woman) that he was a "working man". Should know better in that case. I do not have much neither does the cashier. Dont reckon that they get paid much in 99p shop.

It was the level of aggression that got me. When he started talking about knives and "seeing me outside" for having the temerity to tell him (politely) not to talk to the female cashier like that as its not her fault.

Cant say Ive seen that in Waitrose in Knightsbridge.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

No, that would be matched pistols at dawn on the heath.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Maybe they do, legally. This bit of the highway code might be applicable.
> 
> From https://www.gov.uk/using-the-road-159-to-203/road-junctions-170-to-183
> 
> In other words, if a ped is already in the middle of the road a car driver must wait for them to cross, not try to herd them out of the way.


 
It might well be.  Unfortunately I don't have enough hours in the day to refer every single driver who nearly (or actually) knocks me over when leaving my house to the highway code.  It would be nice if the council just sorted it out before someone gets killed.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

Liking the bit about the council getting their sorry arses together sorting it, not the nipsla getting knocked over, obvs


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

Shall we get a letter together to the SLP and the Standard?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

...Would be good if editor got a couple of pics and an article on the blog too.....


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2013)

Really boring but the way people can impact on the parking issue is commenting on the Future Brixton consultation.  It may make no difference in the long run, but parking for the town centre is mentioned in that and if people comment it may make a difference.  Probably would have much more impact at this stage than a letter to the SLP (although that's one to keep in mind for the future...)


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Shall we get a letter together to the SLP and the Standard?


Lambeth Weekender are pretty good for this kind of thing too.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2013)

nipsla said:


> It might well be. Unfortunately I don't have enough hours in the day to refer every single driver who nearly (or actually) knocks me over when leaving my house to the highway code. It would be nice if the council just sorted it out before someone gets killed.


 
I need to have a look but I thought it was a pedestrian zone at certain times? I could see that working.

Lisle street in Chinatown is closed to all traffic after midday.So deliveries are done in the morning.

Road closure after midday was tried in Old Compton street for a while. But the shopkeepers all complained about it. However lots of people liked it. Instead it was turned into a one way street instead. A one way street does calm traffic down. Less cars get in the way of each other.

The only place I know where shared space works is in Neal Street in Covent Garden.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Really boring but the way people can impact on the parking issue is commenting on the Future Brixton consultation. It may make no difference in the long run, but parking for the town centre is mentioned in that and if people comment it may make a difference. Probably would have much more impact at this stage than a letter to the SLP (although that's one to keep in mind for the future...)


 
I agree. Its worth putting comment into the SPD consultation about this issue.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I need to have a look but I thought it was a pedestrian zone at certain times? I could see that working.
> 
> Lisle street in Chinatown is closed to all traffic after midday.So deliveries are done in the morning.
> 
> ...


 
In theory it's no cars between 10-4 Mon-Sat (except Wed when it's 10-2).  In reality that often isn't the case at all.  Plus, afaik, the CCTV cameras which once fined all cars going in (I know to my own cost when I once had a hire car and just popped in to the road to drop something off), now no longer seem to work. People often just open the gates and drive through the middle of the market  and seem outraged that people and stalls are in their way.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2013)

nipsla said:


> In theory it's no cars between 10-4 Mon-Sat (except Wed when it's 10-2). In reality that often isn't the case at all. Plus, afaik, the CCTV cameras which once fined all cars going in (I know to my own cost when I once had a hire car and just popped in to the road to drop something off), now no longer seem to work. People often just open the gates and drive through the middle of the market  and seem outraged that people and stalls are in their way.


 
If that is the case then I think its an email to local Cllr asking why the restrictions are not being enforced. The times indicated show that its supposed to be pedestrian zone in busiest times of market. With times for setting up stalls and removing them.

In Lisle street they put up bollard at the relevant time ( I think I need to check).


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> If that is the case then I think its an email to local Cllr asking why the restrictions are not being enforced. The times indicated show that its supposed to be pedestrian zone in busiest times of market. With times for setting up stalls and removing them.
> 
> In Lisle street they put up bollard at the relevant time ( I think I need to check).


 
There is a gate/barrier but a lot of drivers just get out and open it


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2013)

nipsla said:


> There is a gate/barrier but a lot of drivers just get out and open it


 
It should be locked. Definitely a case of asking Cllr to get answer from relevant officer about it. Not sure what department of Council it would come under.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2013)

On Deptford High Street, the road is closed on market days and gates are closed with only traders having the keys to them. They do have an enormous carpark too, so there is less traffic anyway.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> It should be locked. Definitely a case of asking Cllr to get answer from relevant officer about it. Not sure what department of Council it would come under.


 
Town centre manager in theory I guess   but it's all rather mysterious to us residents at times   No one ever engages with us and seem to forget we exist.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Town centre manager in theory I guess  but it's all rather mysterious to us residents at times  No one ever engages with us and seem to forget we exist.


 
No longer exists as far as I know. The cuts. Ward Cllrs carry more weight. If they relay your query then officers have to answer them.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Town centre manager in theory I guess  but it's all rather mysterious to us residents at times  No one ever engages with us and seem to forget we exist.


True throughout Lambeth I'm afraid


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> No longer exists as far as I know. The cuts. Ward Cllrs carry more weight. If they relay your query then officers have to answer them.


 
I sent an email that will test this theory a few days ago.  Let's see how that goes


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> On Deptford High Street, the road is closed on market days and gates are closed with only traders having the keys to them. They do have an enormous carpark too, so there is less traffic anyway.


 
Does cross my mind that maybe the traders could be leaving it unlocked? Losing the car park leaves little parking space near the market apart from Electric lane.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2013)

nipsla said:


> I sent an email that will test this theory a few days ago. Let's see how that goes


 
Keep us posted.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 25, 2013)

Re: aggressive drivers & pedestrian safety in Brixton: I was crossing the road outside the tube on Saturday evening, the green man started flashing (which means the orange road light flashes, which means cars can proceed IF the crossing is clear, but if there are people still on the crossing, they have to wait), a car started driving at me, so I shouted at him to stop. Instead of slowing down and saying sorry, he drove at me at full speed and I had to leap out of the way - fecking cnut. I see this happening a lot on that crossing. What is it about the security of a big metal box which turns some people (usually males aged 20-40) into impatient, aggressive, dangerous wankers?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 25, 2013)

It's like a penis extension which makes them feel thrusting and powerful.


----------



## zenie (Feb 25, 2013)

So are cars not meant to park on Electric Lane at night? I do all the time if there's a space


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 25, 2013)

The Department of Transport's Shared Space guidelines are here https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/3873/ltn-1-11.pdf  The idea is "to reduce the dominance of motor vehicles." But none of the DoT's ideas have been implemented in Electric Ave, except for the abolition of kerbs. It'll take a lot more than that for the average Brixton driver to to twig that sharing is the new thing.


----------



## ash (Feb 25, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Re: aggressive drivers & pedestrian safety in Brixton: I was crossing the road outside the tube on Saturday evening, the green man started flashing (which means the orange road light flashes, which means cars can proceed IF the crossing is clear, but if there are people still on the crossing, they have to wait), a car started driving at me, so I shouted at him to stop. Instead of slowing down and saying sorry, he drove at me at full speed and I had to leap out of the way - fecking cnut. I see this happening a lot on that crossing. What is it about the security of a big metal box which turns some people (usually males aged 20-40) into impatient, aggressive, dangerous wankers?


I agree the other symptom of this syndrome is drivers turning from a main road into a side road thinking they don't need to indicate or stop but just toot their horn from a distance as a warning so the pedestrians on the road or about to step onto the road stop to ensure their unhindered passage.  This often happens near my daughters primary school; total wankers!


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 25, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Re: aggressive drivers & pedestrian safety in Brixton: I was crossing the road outside the tube on Saturday evening, the green man started flashing (which means the orange road light flashes, which means cars can proceed IF the crossing is clear, but if there are people still on the crossing, they have to wait), a car started driving at me, so I shouted at him to stop. Instead of slowing down and saying sorry, he drove at me at full speed and I had to leap out of the way - fecking cnut. I see this happening a lot on that crossing. What is it about the security of a big metal box which turns some people (usually males aged 20-40) into impatient, aggressive, dangerous wankers?


 
I get this all the time from cyclists at the junction of Brixton Hill and Water Lane. I wish it was legal to clothesline them.


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 25, 2013)

Shared space won't work unless car drivers have to treat it like a zebra crossing - so pedestrians have  absolute priority. Until traffic regulations enforced by cameras make that clear, it's never going to work. 
I get annoyed by impatient people on Atlantic Road between CHL and the High St. It's a working street, the main loading area for all three markets and the shops, with busy loading bays and bus stops, so people will jay-walk with loaded barrows and bags.  Some tossers seem to think that their right to get through in a hurry trumps the need for local businesses to get stock delivered.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 25, 2013)

I even remember when it was safe to use zebra crossings.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 25, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> I get this all the time from cyclists at the junction of Brixton Hill and Water Lane. I wish it was legal to clothesline them.


bingo!


----------



## Winot (Feb 25, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> the green man started flashing (which means the orange road light flashes, which means cars can proceed IF the crossing is clear, but if there are people still on the crossing, they have to wait)



Unfortunately my impression is that a lot of road users (vehicles and pedestrians) don't understand this rule. The pelican crossing on Waterloo Rd is particularly bad for peds running across after the light's gone flashing green/amber.


----------



## gmac (Feb 25, 2013)

It seems that way, though I think those that jump or use bullying tactics are just wankers....don't know what can be done about that. Harsher punishments perhaps? Beheadings?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 25, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> I get annoyed by impatient people on Atlantic Road between CHL and the High St. It's a working street, the main loading area for all three markets and the shops, with busy loading bays and bus stops, so people will jay-walk with loaded barrows and bags. Some tossers seem to think that their right to get through in a hurry trumps the need for local businesses to get stock delivered.


I seem to remember there is/was a proposal to pedestrianise that bit of Atlantic Road - or at least close it to through traffic, apart from deliveries. I think that would be a good idea. (And before anyone moans about 'oh but I use that road to drive to work' or whatever - tough!  )


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2013)

Travel news ASIDE there is BIG news at The Albert..... 

San Miguel is being replaced by Heineken!!!!!!


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 25, 2013)

Hopefully this also means we're one step closer towards Strongbow being replaced by K Cider ?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## colacubes (Feb 25, 2013)

It's important to have a dream


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 25, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I seem to remember there is/was a proposal to pedestrianise that bit of Atlantic Road - or at least close it to through traffic, apart from deliveries. I think that would be a good idea. (And before anyone moans about 'oh but I use that road to drive to work' or whatever - tough!  )


I can see the appeal on the one hand, but where would all the traffic go? It's not as if there's much choice apart from CHL which is very congested already...I can also see problems with lorries turning from the other side of Atlantic onto CHL


----------



## Crispy (Feb 25, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I seem to remember there is/was a proposal to pedestrianise that bit of Atlantic Road - or at least close it to through traffic, apart from deliveries. I think that would be a good idea. (And before anyone moans about 'oh but I use that road to drive to work' or whatever - tough!  )


How would traffic coming down Railton Road get onto Brixton Road to go North? You'd have to go left on Coldharbour Lane, then round the Gyratory, or use Kellet/Saltoun Road.

EDIT: Yeah what Mrs.M said


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Travel news ASIDE there is BIG news at The Albert.....
> 
> San Miguel is being replaced by Heineken!!!!!!


Don't drink either so don't give a shit. I wish they'd do a good IPA tho. And another ale/bitter on tap.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Hopefully this also means we're one step closer towards Strongbow being replaced by K Cider ?


We need a Chucklehead pipeline.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 25, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Don't drink either so don't give a shit. I wish they'd do a good IPA tho. And another ale/bitter on tap.


Have been to the EPT a couple of times in the past week. Really like that place - especially on a Saturday night when everywhere else seems to turn into a club. Nice ales. Although the two guests were 5 and 5.7% leaving me with a bit of a hangover after a fairly quiet night.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Have been to the EPT a couple of times in the past week. Really like that place - especially on a Saturday night when everywhere else seems to turn into a club. Nice ales. Although the two guests were 5 and 5.7% leaving me with a bit of a hangover after a fairly quiet night.


Been meaning to go for aaaaaaaaages. I'll make good on my promise to myself to check it out soon.


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 25, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I seem to remember there is/was a proposal to pedestrianise that bit of Atlantic Road - or at least close it to through traffic, apart from deliveries. I think that would be a good idea. (And before anyone moans about 'oh but I use that road to drive to work' or whatever - tough!  )


It wouldn't really work, for reasons already pointed out.  It is a key thoroughfare, just one you have drive slowly and considerately on.  I think there's a case for a particular category of working street, with a much lower speed limit and a different set of presumptions giving priority to people on foot.


----------



## idumea (Feb 25, 2013)

I just heard that Brazas has closed 


Edit: or maybe not. I'm confused!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 25, 2013)

idumea said:


> I just heard that Brazas has closed
> 
> 
> Edit: or maybe not. I'm confused!


New management. The Brazas people are now just trading in the Village.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 25, 2013)

new branding for Granville Arcade has been revealed:


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 25, 2013)

Brixton Foodbank needs extra supplies - grab a few extra tins next time you go shopping and drop them off at St Paul's Church on Ferndale Road (a few doors up from the Duke of Edinburgh).

It was really busy when I went in on Sunday 



> *Food needed*
> 
> *Thanks for everyone who has donated food recently. Over Christmas we fed our 5000th person since opening in September 2011. The shelves are getting empty again - please help fill them!*
> 
> ...


 
http://www.stpaulsbrixton.org/loving-brixton/foodbank



E2A: Actually, fuck it, I think this deserves a thread of it's own.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 25, 2013)

Lambeth have started installing those on-street bike lock-ups. This one is apparently in Oval:


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 25, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> E2A: Actually, fuck it, I think this deserves a thread of it's own.


Just about to suggest that


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 25, 2013)

Is Cafe Sitifis still shut? I was a bit alarmed to find it closed last Wednesday.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Is Cafe Sitifis still shut? I was a bit alarmed to find it closed last Wednesday.


I'll try and take a look tomorrow. It is up for sale


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Lambeth have started installing those on-street bike lock-ups. This one is apparently in Oval:


I like the idea of secure parking but they sure look ugly.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 25, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Travel news ASIDE there is BIG news at The Albert.....
> 
> San Miguel is being replaced by Heineken!!!!!!


 
Nooooooooooo!!!  I love a pint of San Miguel.  Keeps me off the Star which knocks me out.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 25, 2013)

nipsla said:


> In theory it's no cars between 10-4 Mon-Sat (except Wed when it's 10-2). In reality that often isn't the case at all. Plus, afaik, the CCTV cameras which once fined all cars going in (I know to my own cost when I once had a hire car and just popped in to the road to drop something off), now no longer seem to work. People often just open the gates and drive through the middle of the market  and seem outraged that people and stalls are in their way.


 
Had a look this evening at Electric lane. It clearly signposted at both ends that its pedestrian only zone at the times that u state. So its a matter of why this is not happening.

There is a metal gate at one end and at the CHL end are two places where bollards can be placed.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 25, 2013)

It can be quite dangerous at the Brady's side of Electric Lane - it gets really narrow by the fish shop and there's often cars parked there. Other cars try to squeeze along there when people are walking along with shopping or pushchairs etc. The gate rarely seems to be shut recently.

Also the road/pavement is really uneven and full of holes there. Bit of a nightmare for buggies, trollies etc and un-navigable for a wheelchair user I would have thought. I did ask the council recently if they would mend that bit of road but they said they had no plans to, and in any case they thought it was too difficult because of the all the businesses around there which use the road.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Is Cafe Sitifis still shut? I was a bit alarmed to find it closed last Wednesday.


 
I had some food there on Saturday - love the place - very child friendly - will miss it.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Nooooooooooo!!! I love a pint of San Miguel.  Keeps me off the Star which knocks me out.


It's the same strength (5% abv).


----------



## zenie (Feb 25, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I even remember when it was safe to use zebra crossings.



I just walk out and make the stupid bastards stop


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2013)

Isn't that what you are supposed to do? Put a foot out and someone will stop. Just stand there like a plum and everyone whizzes by.


----------



## simonSW2 (Feb 25, 2013)

I was in Sitifis on Saturday afternoon. Good coffee and a spectacular array of cakes. Baklava is great.

I hope they can hold on because I think the food / eating / coffee thing in Brixton has a way to go yet. Most places round Granville, CHL, Market Row were packed full by noon. Mad really.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Isn't that what you are supposed to do? Put a foot out and someone will stop. Just stand there like a plum and everyone whizzes by.


Bit tough if you can't see or move very well. Or if you're not that confident mixing with traffic.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 25, 2013)

editor said:


> I like the idea of secure parking but they sure look ugly.


 
... and seemingly taking up at least two much-needed parking spaces.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 26, 2013)

ajdown said:


> ... and seemingly taking up at least two much-needed parking spaces.


See, if there were fewer cars there'd be more parking spaces.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 26, 2013)

ajdown said:


> ... and seemingly taking up at least two much-needed parking spaces.


just imagine if all those pesky cyclists drove their cars into town instead of riding their bikes?

you're welcome.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 26, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> I was in Sitifis on Saturday afternoon. Good coffee and a spectacular array of cakes. Baklava is great.
> 
> I hope they can hold on because I think the food / eating / coffee thing in Brixton has a way to go yet. Most places round Granville, CHL, Market Row were packed full by noon. Mad really.


I would be gutted if Sitifis went, it's my cafe of choice. If anyone goes in, can you ask them what their current opening hours are?


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll try and pop in today.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2013)

The Albert has a new menu coming soon!!! 

Watch this thread for leaked information.....


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

The thousandth Feb 2013 Brixton post is here!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 26, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The Albert has a new menu coming soon!!!
> 
> Watch this thread for leaked information.....


Again?!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Again?!


 
Spring/summer innit... 

How time flies!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 26, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The Albert has a new menu coming soon!!!
> 
> Watch this thread for leaked information.....


 
Are you going to stand on stage in a black roll neck jumper for the big reveal?


----------



## Dan U (Feb 26, 2013)

parts of this reads like it's been cut and pasted from here

Louise Mensch's ex business partner/alleged sex case writes
http://lukebozier.co.uk/the-brixton-i-knew-the-brixton-i-know/


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Are you going to stand on stage in a black roll neck jumper for the big reveal?


 
I was thinking of just posting snippets on here, but now you mention it....


----------



## colacubes (Feb 26, 2013)

Please tell me the Southern Fried Chicken burger survives the cut


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Please tell me the Southern Fried Chicken burger survives the cut


 
That delicious staple is going nowhere


----------



## colacubes (Feb 26, 2013)

Phew!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 26, 2013)

Dan U said:


> parts of this reads like it's been cut and pasted from here
> 
> Louise Mensch's ex business partner/alleged sex case writes
> http://lukebozier.co.uk/the-brixton-i-knew-the-brixton-i-know/


He doesn't know the difference between 'reeked' and 'wreaked'.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

Dan U said:


> parts of this reads like it's been cut and pasted from here
> 
> Louise Mensch's ex business partner/alleged sex case writes
> http://lukebozier.co.uk/the-brixton-i-knew-the-brixton-i-know/


 


> People no longer visit Brixton to buy drugs or fish from the market. They come for gourmet burgers and wheat-free red velvet cupcakes. They’re hipsters who take photos of their wanky food.
> 
> The kinds of people who go to Brixton specifically for the Village are ubiquitous to areas of town that were once scruffy but have been ‘gentrified’, but not too gentrified to become uncool.
> 
> ...


----------



## Winot (Feb 26, 2013)

Dan U said:


> parts of this reads like it's been cut and pasted from here
> 
> Louise Mensch's ex business partner/alleged sex case writes
> http://lukebozier.co.uk/the-brixton-i-knew-the-brixton-i-know/


 
He's overplaying how bad it was 1998-2003 isn't he?


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

Winot said:


> He's overplaying how bad it was 1998-2003 isn't he?


Oh, I dunno. It was still pretty spicy in the area a year or two later and things would be tougher if you're at school/teen age.






















Loads and loads more: http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/shooting-boards.html


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Feb 26, 2013)

Haven't read it properly but he was only 13 in 1998 (that bit confused me cos I started reading thinking it was Louise Mensch's husband )


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 26, 2013)

editor said:


>


re that article - my god he's got it in one. perfect, word for word.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 26, 2013)

Winot said:


> He's overplaying how bad it was 1998-2003 isn't he?


It wasn't great then....but at least we weren't being priced out of our homes and shops.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 26, 2013)

editor said:


> It's the same strength (5% abv).


 
What is?


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

kittyP said:


> What is?


San Miguel and Star which you said 'knocked you out.'


----------



## kittyP (Feb 26, 2013)

editor said:


> San Miguel and Star which you said 'knocked you out.'


 
Ooh OK. 
Star does knock me out though. Like Stella (which I like unfortunately) does make me more of an angry drunk. 
I think different drinks have different effects (even placebo ones) regardless of the percentage. 
San Miguel and Amstel (both I think 5% too) seem to keep me more chilled and level. 
It is probably all in my head but it doesn't stop it happening though. 

I don't like Heineken


----------



## Winot (Feb 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh, I dunno. It was still pretty spicy in the area a year or two later and things would be tougher if you're at school/teen age.
> Loads and loads more: http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/shooting-boards.html


 
I remember you doing that series, yes, and that's a good point about age.  Does anyone know whether the increased number of yellow boards were down to an increased number of incidents, or down to an increased recognition of incidents that were already happening?

More broadly, I guess I'm always a bit sceptical of Brixton being caricatured either as being full of gun-toting yoot or iPad-toting hipsters.  The reality is a bit more nuanced.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 26, 2013)

Winot said:


> I remember you doing that series, yes, and that's a good point about age.


My son got robbed on the way home from school about a dozen times between the age of about 11 and 13. Most of the incidents happened in the Stockwell area but also in Brixton. The two times that used violence (as opposed to threats of violence) were in Brixton.


----------



## Winot (Feb 26, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> My son got robbed on the way home from school about a dozen times between the age of about 11 and 13. Most of the incidents happened in the Stockwell area but also in Brixton. The two times that used violence (as opposed to threats of violence) were in Brixton.



That's awful. Is it any better now, do you know?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 26, 2013)

I think there is still probably a hard core of big kids robbing smaller kids, but all mine are grown-up now.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

Winot said:


> More broadly, I guess I'm always a bit sceptical of Brixton being caricatured either as being full of gun-toting yoot or iPad-toting hipsters. The reality is a bit more nuanced.


I've always loved living here, but when I first moved in the early 90s it really was a lot more dangerous, and it wasn't that long ago that we had major crack and smack problems in and around our block.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 26, 2013)

...the sad legacy is that my son's experience made him very cynical about the police having any interest in victims or being seen to pursue the perps.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 26, 2013)

...and they always promise to keep you updated but never ever do.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2013)

Still, it could be worse.  You could be in Southwark and dealing with the police there 

Wonder if Lambeth police have been fiddling their figures as well.  I know they used to do it for theft of mobile phones


----------



## kittyP (Feb 26, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> My son got robbed on the way home from school about a dozen times between the age of about 11 and 13. Most of the incidents happened in the Stockwell area but also in Brixton. The two times that used violence (as opposed to threats of violence) were in Brixton.


 
An ex of mine (quite geeky looking) got mugged so many times in Woodgreen as a teenager that they ended up bartering with the muggers  but


----------



## Winot (Feb 26, 2013)

editor said:


> I've always loved living here, but when I first moved in the early 90s it really was a lot more dangerous, and it wasn't that long ago that we had major crack and smack problems in and around our block.



Thanks. I moved here in 1995 (and Mrs Winot a year before) and although I remember a bit of lairyness I never thought of it as being threatening - certainly not as bad as the regular Friday night punch-ups in the market town I grew up in. But one person's experience doesn't count for much (and I am 6'4").


----------



## TruXta (Feb 26, 2013)

Winot said:


> Thanks. I moved here in 1995 (and Mrs Winot a year before) and although I remember a bit of lairyness I never thought of it as being threatening - certainly not as bad as the regular Friday night punch-ups in the market town I grew up in. But one person's experience doesn't count for much (and I am 6'4").


Same, coming from a small Norwegian town where fists and piss rule the night.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

Winot said:


> Thanks. I moved here in 1995 (and Mrs Winot a year before) and although I remember a bit of lairyness I never thought of it as being threatening - certainly not as bad as the regular Friday night punch-ups in the market town I grew up in. But one person's experience doesn't count for much (and I am 6'4").


I think it very much depends where you lived sat the time and it was different to street fighting kind of trouble.

Coldharbour lane/Somerleyton Rd/Moorlands was particularly grim. At its worst, we had a big crack house downstairs, a smack dealer on our floor, prostitutes using the fire escape as a knocking shop and groups of junkies injecting outside all night, every night.

And then the Evening Standard was describing Coldharbour Lane as "being the most dangerous street in London" in 2003. 

I never had any problems myself, but with that amount of chaotic users around, I think that was more luck than anything else at times.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## boohoo (Feb 26, 2013)

Please sign the petition to make sure the Nuclear Dawn Mural is kept!

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/save-the-nuclear-dawn-mural-in-brixton/


----------



## kittyP (Feb 26, 2013)

Winot said:


> Thanks. I moved here in 1995 (and Mrs Winot a year before) and although I remember a bit of lairyness I never thought of it as being threatening - certainly not as bad as the regular Friday night punch-ups in the market town I grew up in. But one person's experience doesn't count for much (and I am 6'4").


 
This is me except I haven't lived her as long. 
I wouldn't go out on a Saturday night in the main town I grew up in as a teenager as it was so lairy and oppressive.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

pissflaps said:


>


Ha ha, but there was no exaggeration in what I posted - it's all out there on record.

You could start right here - check out the video - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7461677.stm
More: 
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/10-held-in-raids-on-murder-zone-gang-6922014.html


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Please sign the petition to make sure the Nuclear Dawn Mural is kept!
> 
> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/save-the-nuclear-dawn-mural-in-brixton/


Me and Gramsci are on the planning consultation meetings about this, and every plan we've seen so far has the mural remaining. There'd be hell to play if they tried to get rid of this and I don't think it's the kind of thing that Oval House would want to be involved with when they set up shop here.







Either way, you can rest assured that if any serious plans to get rid of it were raised, we'd both be all over it!

See the initial plans here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/somerle...val-house-theatre-provisional-plans-released/


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 26, 2013)

editor said:


> I never had any problems myself, but with that amount of chaotic users around, I think that was more luck than anything else at times.


 
no offence mate,  but i seem to recall you being dragged down somerleyton road by your dreads, courtesy of a couple of crackheads.  that's fairly small-fry but still what i would call problems


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> no offence mate, but i seem to recall you being dragged down somerleyton road by your dreads, courtesy of a couple of crackheads. that's fairly small-fry but still what i would call problems


You haven't quite remembered it right. I once had a minor altercation on Somerleyton Road very early on a Sunday morning. I wasn't mugged. I wasn't kicked. I was punched just once and to be honest I'm not sure the two young crackheads even knew what they were doing.

It wasn't nice, but I'd expect far more trouble at any given Friday night in my home town, to be honest.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Me and Gramsci are on the planning consultation meetings about this, and every plan we've seen so far has the mural remaining. There'd be hell to play if they tried to get rid of this and I don't think it's the kind of thing that Oval House would want to be involved with when they set up shop here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can see why Boohoo is putting up petition. Whilst its an aspiration to keep the mural its not a foregone conclusion. Nothing is in writing yet. The link needs to go on the thread about Somerleyton road development.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 26, 2013)

editor said:


> You haven't quite remembered it right. I once had a minor altercation on Somerleyton Road very early on a Sunday morning. I wasn't mugged. I wasn't kicked. I was punched just once and to be honest I'm not sure the two young crackheads even knew what they were doing.
> 
> It wasn't nice, but I'd expect far more trouble at any given Friday night in my home town, to be honest.


 
If you were walking around looking the way you do, in my home town, on a Friday night, in 1997 you would have definitely had your head kicked in


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I can see why Boohoo is putting up petition. Whilst its an aspiration to keep the mural its not a foregone conclusion. Nothing is in writing yet. The link needs to go on the thread about Somerleyton road development.


Got to be worth boohoo posting up a separate thread here then, I reckon!


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 26, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> My son got robbed on the way home from school about a dozen times between the age of about 11 and 13. Most of the incidents happened in the Stockwell area but also in Brixton. The two times that used violence (as opposed to threats of violence) were in Brixton.


that's awful. reading stuff like that makes me worry about when my little girl becomes a teenager round here (if we're still here).


----------



## boohoo (Feb 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Got to be worth boohoo posting up a separate thread here then, I reckon!


 
Will do...(probably tomorrow sometime!)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 26, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> that's awful. reading stuff like that makes me worry about when my little girl becomes a teenager round here (if we're still here).


Neither of my girls was ever robbed...boys pick on boys.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Got to be worth boohoo posting up a separate thread here then, I reckon!


 
Ive stuck it on the Somerleyton road thread.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Ive stuck it on the Somerleyton road thread.


If it gets its own separate thread it gets tweeted out via the urban75 and BrixtonBuzz accounts, so it might be worth boohoo doing that too.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 26, 2013)

Good idea


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 27, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> that's awful. reading stuff like that makes me worry about when my little girl becomes a teenager round here (if we're still here).


its not great but kids are so used to being robbed by other kids in london that theres a sort of etiquette to it

'gives ya phone'
'ok but give me my sim'(gives mugger the phone)
'here you go' (opens phone and gives muggee their sim)

growing up anywhere is hard full stop and most kids come through it just about

(my daughter had three phones robbed as a teenager one with a threat of violence that wasnt caried out thank god)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 27, 2013)

My boy didn't get phones nicked, he didn't have one at that age, it was pre-ubiquitous phone ownership. It was always money.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 27, 2013)

kittyP said:


> If you were walking around looking the way you do, in my home town, on a Friday night, in 1997 you would have definitely had your head kicked in


 
What town was that then, Mecca?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 27, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> What town was that then, Mecca?



Very clever. *sigh*


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 27, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Neither of my girls was ever robbed...boys pick on boys.


I think this is right. Both my girls, who have always lived in central Brixton and are now in their 20s, have avoided any serious trouble. We made sure that they were careful, though. But boys they know have had problems, mainly involving phones being nicked.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 27, 2013)

Dan U said:


> parts of this reads like it's been cut and pasted from here
> 
> Louise Mensch's ex business partner/alleged sex case writes
> http://lukebozier.co.uk/the-brixton-i-knew-the-brixton-i-know/


There's a few good lines in that but fucking hell he talks a lot of shit too. _You know once I rapped WITH A REAL LIFE BLACK GUY and hey look I DIDN"T GET KILLED BY ANY JAMAICANS_

The pervy liar can fuck off. Wanker.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 27, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's a few good lines in that but fucking hell he talks a lot of shit too.


..........this for example
" there are the play villages where we go to shop, drink and eat – Soho, Notting Hill, Oxford Circus. Shoreditch. Bethnal Green "
i might be being dense but arent some of those "play villages" places where people live and work as well.........?


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> ..........this for example
> " there are the play villages where we go to shop, drink and eat – Soho, Notting Hill, Oxford Circus. Shoreditch. Bethnal Green "
> i might be being dense but arent some of those "play villages" places where people live and work as well.........?


Oh, I dunno. I'm not sure that the place lives up to the name of 'Brixton _Village_.'


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 27, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh, I dunno. I'm not sure that the place lives up to the name of 'Brixton _Village_.'


I wasn't really being Brixton specific, but he seems to be suggesting that places such as Notting Hill and Bethnal Green enjoy resort status in his world view, and in the context of the paragraph from which I lifted the quote that suggests he is guilty of the same kind of attitude he slags off later


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 27, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's a few good lines in that but fucking hell he talks a lot of shit too. _You know once I rapped WITH A REAL LIFE BLACK GUY and hey look I DIDN"T GET KILLED BY ANY JAMA_
> The pervy liar can fuck off. Wanker.


from what i've read of it he talks sense. fucking hell people hate on the hipsters, but also hate on the people who say pretty much what is said here every day.

would rather go for a beer with him than a lot of the fuckers who have invaded brixton


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 27, 2013)

fucking hell, what's his user name?:

Of course, there are lots of benefits to this type of trendrification. Otherwise empty commercial space is used. Jobs are created. The trendy businesses bring money into the area. But how much of that money actually enters the real Brixton economy? I guess some of it does, as people now see Brixton as an attractive place to live. Rent has gone up. Property values have gone up. People who grow up in Brixton can no longer afford to live there, while recent graduates who now work in journalism or the meeja can. The streets are cleaner. More large chain stores move in. Slowly, the character of Brixton that made it so popular is eroding.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 27, 2013)

"Of course, there are lots of benefits to this type of trendrification. Otherwise empty commercial space is used. Jobs are created. The trendy businesses bring money into the area. But how much of that money actually enters the real London economy? I guess some of it does, as people now see London as an attractive place to live. Rent has gone up. Property values have gone up. People who grow up in London can no longer afford to live there, while recent graduates who now work in journalism or the meeja can. The streets are cleaner. More large chain stores move in. Slowly, the character of London that made it so popular is eroding."

Still reads true. The roots and symptoms apply all across the city, unfortunately. The process of change is happening faster in some areas than others, but the long term trend is for more of this, everywhere in the city.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 27, 2013)

Recent graduates would struggle to afford brixton these days... £600 plus bills for a room is now pretty normal price actually thats on the lower side. If my landlord decided tomorrow that he wanted to sell up me and my.partner would have to move out of brixton because we just couldnt afford it. I dont see how a recent graduate could. Having a degree isn't an instant passport to mega bucks.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 27, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I wasn't really being Brixton specific, but he seems to be suggesting that places such as Notting Hill and Bethnal Green enjoy resort status in his world view, and in the context of the paragraph from which I lifted the quote that suggests he is guilty of the same kind of attitude he slags off later


True. I somehow doubt (perhaps incorrectly) that he has truly got under the skin of his 'play villages' of Notting Hill, Shoreditch and Bethnal Green in the same way that he accuses hipster tourists of not getting under the skin of Brixton. It's a somewhat glaring hypocrisy and makes his accusations that this mystical bunch of Hipsters are all chippy sound ... well ... a bit chippy.

That said, I broadly recognise the picture he paints of Brixton in the late 90s.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Recent graduates would struggle to afford brixton these days... £600 plus bills for a room is now pretty normal price actually thats on the lower side. If my landlord decided tomorrow that he wanted to sell up me and my.partner would have to move out of brixton because we just couldnt afford it. I dont see how a recent graduate could. Having a degree isn't an instant passport to mega bucks.


 
Yup.... 

Rent, living costs and possibly student loan repayments!


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 27, 2013)

it'll be like parts of the east end. still communities in the social housing, but the rest just fairly wealthy young people renting and very wealthy property owners.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> it'll be like parts of the east end. still communities in the social housing, but the rest just fairly wealthy young people renting and very wealthy property owners.


It's only the social housing that is providing the buffer against Brixton turning into a total fucking Charlie's playground, but I'm sure you'll be pleased to hear that the council has been actively leafleting tenants with 'Buy Your Council House' offers.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 27, 2013)

^ people whining about 'hipsters' in brixton because they were there before it was cool.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 27, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> it'll be like parts of the east end. still communities in the social housing, but the rest just fairly wealthy young people renting and very wealthy property owners.


Social housing rent is pegged to 'market rent' so it affects us too. We aren't on any benefits but in the last ten years our rent has shot up so it's getting very hard for people who aren't on high wages.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ^ people whining about 'hipsters' in brixton because they were there before it was cool.


Actually it's more about the decline in social housing and families priced out of their own communities. Perhaps you can find a witty graphic to portray that?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Social housing rent is pegged to 'market rent' so it affects us too. We aren't on any benefits but in the last ten years our rent has shot up so it's getting very hard for people who aren't on high wages.



It should be the other way round really


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 27, 2013)

editor said:


> Actually it's more about the decline in social housing and families priced out of their own communities. Perhaps you can find a witty graphic to portray that?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 27, 2013)

so is this village thing still popular? i've visited it twice so far, one day it looked dead near xmas, next time very busy.

these things have a habit of dying a death. seen so many businesses in s london start up and be gone in six months


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 27, 2013)

editor said:


> Actually it's more about the decline in social housing and families priced out of their own communities.


Or older people like me and my husband who have people in the house who are only living here because there is no hope whatsoever of them being able to afford to rent somewhere, even in a shared place. We'd quite like to have the place to ourselves, it's pretty cramped and there's only the front room for guests and grandchildren to stay. I love my adult son and am fond of the lodger, but in an ideal world they wouldn't have to be here at all. We also have a regular homeless sofa-surfer.


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 27, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> so is this village thing still popular? i've visited it twice so far, one day it looked dead near xmas, next time very busy.
> 
> these things have a habit of dying a death. seen so many businesses in s london start up and be gone in six months


it's grim at this time of year. Come Spring it will probably perk up again. Was very quiet last Sat, for a Sat. The places that have built a reputation, deserved or not,  (Honest, Kaosarn, Mama Lan) are doing OK, the rest not quite so well.
But nowhere near as bubblelike as it was last year.


----------



## Winot (Feb 27, 2013)

editor said:


> Actually it's more about the decline in social housing and families priced out of their own communities. Perhaps you can find a witty graphic to portray that?


 
That's exactly what it's about, which is why the focus on hipsters is a distraction.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 27, 2013)

Winot said:


> That's exactly what it's about, which is why the focus on hipsters is a distraction.


but the sheep like hipsters attract other sheep like hipsters and thus the prices go up because the place becomes indemand


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 27, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> ..........this for example
> " there are the play villages where we go to shop, drink and eat – Soho, Notting Hill, Oxford Circus. Shoreditch. Bethnal Green "
> i might be being dense but arent some of those "play villages" places where people live and work as well.........?


 
I would not call Soho a "play village". What still makes it one is the large amount of social housing that still exists. Mainly run by Soho Housing Association.

Oxford Circus? Hardly a village.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 27, 2013)

or the sheep like hipsters attract predictably tedious complaints about sheep like hipsters...


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> or the sheep like hipsters attract predictably tedious complaints about sheep like hipsters...


you cant see that people are angry about what's going on?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 27, 2013)

Is that what you think  hipster are?


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> or the sheep like hipsters attract predictably tedious complaints about sheep like hipsters...


But nowhere near as tedious as your pointless picture contributions. It's like the topics of social housing and gentrification are too complicated for you to understand so you have to post up idiotic remarks instead.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 27, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Is that what you think hipster are?


nah, just a sneak preview of the type of person that brixton will be full of in a few years time. a once very interesting community reduced to boring smug rubble


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 27, 2013)

I really do hope not.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 27, 2013)

anyway, i don't even live there.

(half my family from there though and i have lived there, hence my interest).


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2013)

That unlicensed car parking business car wash outside the Barrier Block seems to be turning into that game where you have to move cars about.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 27, 2013)

editor said:


> But nowhere near as tedious as your pointless picture contributions. It's like the topics of social housing and gentrification are too complicated for you to understand so you have to post up idiotic remarks instead.


 
fuck me, you're precious.

it's the internet, chuckles. deal with it or click ignore.

the fact is, much of the discourse on this thread, and forum at large, is informed by the worst sort of entitled sanctimocity. Things fucking change. Plus ca change.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> it's the internet, chuckles. deal with it or click ignore.


I was thinking of offering similar advice when you said this.......



pissflaps said:


> or the sheep like hipsters attract predictably tedious complaints about sheep like hipsters...


....chuckles


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 27, 2013)

verr droll.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> verr droll.


thank you, but I hope you see that while it might be theoretical pissing
about on the internet to you some of the changes going on in the locality
are very real to a lot of people, and painful too


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 27, 2013)

my comments were directed at posters who were having a pop at people based upon their fashion sense/haircuts. lighten up, francis.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> thank you, but I hope you see that while it might be theoretical pissing
> about on the internet to you some of the changes going on in the locality
> are very real to a lot of people, and painful too


Exactly. What's happening in Brixton is causing real hurt to some people.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 27, 2013)

^^


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> my comments were directed at posters who were having a pop at people based upon their fashion sense/haircuts. lighten up, francis.


You've rather tied yourself up in knots there, haven't you?


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 27, 2013)

wut?


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> wut?


Is there any point to you?

So far it's all been oversized comedy images, pious lectures about the internet, a slagging off of the forum and a stream of pointless, idiotic remarks.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 27, 2013)

job done, by my estimations.





at least i got a 'like'.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 27, 2013)

/srs bsns


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> job done, by my estimations.


Of making yourself look like a disruptive, childish twat unable to hold an intelligent discussion on the topic in hand? Yep. You've got that one in the bag, alright. Award yourself a gold e-badge.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 27, 2013)

disruptive? topic in hand? pffff... you pompous twat.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> <more drivel>.


Zzzzz


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 27, 2013)

^ ha! i see what you've done there. very good.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> Things fucking change. Plus ca change.


do you mean to come across as some sort of ignorant buffoon?

only an ignorant buffoon would put 'things fucking change' beside 'plus ca change'. sadly, i think i need to spell out why. 'plus ca change...' is of course the first part of the famous saying 'the more things change the more they remain the same'. so the juxtaposition of two diametrically opposed viewpoints makes me think you know not of what you witter, and not for the first time.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 27, 2013)

Would be a struggle to find 'affordable' housing in many, if not most, parts of Britain. This is a national problem. But London is especially bad because so many people, from within and without the UK, want to, or need to, live here. It would be hard to imagine a house building programme big enough to cope with the continuing and projected rises in the capital's population. Maybe we should adopt a one-child policy.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2013)

I think he's unrecognisable enough to make it OK to post this up, but here's an Albert regular snapped sleeping it off, with some 'enhancements.'


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Would be a struggle to find 'affordable' housing in many, if not most, parts of Britain. This is a national problem. But London is especially bad because so many people, from within and without the UK, want to, or need to, live here. It would be hard to imagine a house building programme big enough to cope with the continuing and projected rises in the capital's population. Maybe we should adopt a one-child policy.


We could start with new council housing. Lots of the stuff.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 27, 2013)

^ sorry but i have 'Pickman's model' on ignore. Presumably he isn't sharing his skin-care regimen.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 27, 2013)

editor said:


> I think he's unrecognisable enough to make it OK to post this up, but here's an Albert regular snapped sleeping it off, with some 'enhancements.'
> 
> View attachment 29502


 
Took me 2 seconds to work out who it was tbf


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ^ sorry but i have 'Pickman's model' on ignore. Presumably he isn't sharing his skin-care regimen.


Then don't post about him. The whole point of putting someone on ignore is that you then _ignore_ them rather than try and start up conversations about them.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 27, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Took me 2 seconds to work out who it was tbf


Me and Very Tall Lodger can't.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Would be a struggle to find 'affordable' housing in many, if not most, parts of Britain. This is a national problem. But London is especially bad because so many people, from within and without the UK, want to, or need to, live here. It would be hard to imagine a house building programme big enough to cope with the continuing and projected rises in the capital's population. Maybe we should adopt a one-child policy.


i want to live somewhere warm all the year round. but wanting something doesn't cut the mustard when it comes to getting something, as any ten year old will tell you on xmas day. a major problem is the foreign rich, whose buying up of swathes of london, alongside our own homegrown yuppie and hipster scum, is pricing the city out of the reach not only of people who might like to live here but people who already do live here. adopting a one-child policy wouldn't improve things, as one extremely wealthy upper middle class child will still have far more resources than one poor child from eg woodberry down or the kingsmead. it's interesting that six years ago gordon brown was saying that affordable housing was one of the great causes of our time, and you've finally caught up with him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ^ sorry but i have 'Pickman's model' on ignore. Presumably he isn't sharing his skin-care regimen.


^^ fucking post fail.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 27, 2013)

editor said:


> We could start with new council housing. Lots of the stuff.



My idea is quicker, easier, and more environmentally-friendly. Besides, I am done with having kids.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> My idea is quicker, easier, and more environmentally-friendly. Besides, I am done with having kids.


no it isn't.

next


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 27, 2013)

editor said:


> Then don't post about him. The whole point of putting someone on ignore is that you then _ignore_ them rather than try and start up conversations about them.


thanks dad!


----------



## leanderman (Feb 27, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> no it isn't.
> 
> next



A Herodian solution?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> A Herodian solution?


path of least resistance always best, right?


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2013)

I had a bit of a rant about the Scientologists being in Brixton:
http://www.urban75.org/blog/my-stre...logists-set-up-shop-in-the-centre-of-brixton/


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 27, 2013)

outrageous. someone let these shysters set-up shop not that further up the road:


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> outrageous. someone let these shysters set-up shop not that further up the road:


Thanks for posting up my picture but I'm not entirely sure what your point is.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> outrageous. someone let these shysters set-up shop not that further up the road:


 
Honestly now, what's your mental age? I'm guessing about 12.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 27, 2013)

Quite keen to read the new book exposé of Scientology, which is not being published here because of our libel system. Apparently, there are many fewer people in this cult than it likes to make out.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 27, 2013)

well. i was trying to make a point about the hypocrisy surrounding the criticism of modern religions versus established ones, but i'm happy to go back to having pops at me if that's what everyone else feels like doing. whatever steams your collective onions.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Quite keen to read the new book exposé of Scientology, which is not being published here because of our libel system. Apparently, there are many fewer people in this cult than it likes to make out.


not surprising.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Quite keen to read the new book exposé of Scientology, which is not being published here because of our libel system. Apparently, there are many fewer people in this cult than it likes to make out.


 
The recent film "The Master" is about scientology like cult. Good film.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 27, 2013)

^ it was a bit slow. I've watched glaciers with more pacing.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> well. i was trying to make a point about the hypocrisy surrounding the criticism of modern religions versus established ones, but i'm happy to go back to having pops at me if that's what everyone else feels like doing. whatever steams your collective onions.


Yeah, cuz they're all the same right? Idiot.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> well. i was trying to make a point about the hypocrisy surrounding the criticism of modern religions versus established ones, but i'm happy to go back to having pops at me if that's what everyone else feels like doing. whatever steams your collective onions.


 
I thought you were talking about Antic.
Their next venture is in the Crypt.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 27, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> The recent film "The Master" is about scientology like cult. Good film.


I was so looking forward to that film.
And when I finally got to see it I couldn't get out of the cinema quickly enough.
Great acting though.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 27, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> What town was that then, Mecca?


 
What the fuck?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 27, 2013)

editor said:


> That unlicensed car parking business car wash outside the Barrier Block seems to be turning into that game where you have to move cars about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.gumtree.com/p/flats-houses/parking-space-near-brixton-tube/1009435272 if you fancy it, it's pretty cheap. Not that I'd mention it to the council from some half remembered post from yonks ago.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 27, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's a few good lines in that but fucking hell he talks a lot of shit too. _You know once I rapped WITH A REAL LIFE BLACK GUY and hey look I DIDN"T GET KILLED BY ANY JAMAICANS_
> 
> The pervy liar can fuck off. Wanker.


 


MillwallShoes said:


> from what i've read of it he talks sense. fucking hell people hate on the hipsters, but also hate on the people who say pretty much what is said here every day.
> 
> would rather go for a beer with him than a lot of the fuckers who have invaded brixton


I wasn't hating on hipsters in my post. (For what it's worth MillwallShoes I agree with you about gentrification etc. You've been a good poster since you joined, it's good to have you here  ) I was more concerned about his article being borderline racist.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> What town was that then, Mecca?


Get out of the Brixton forum, dwyer.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 27, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I wasn't hating on hipsters in my post. (For what it's worth MillwallShoes I agree with you about gentrification etc. You've been a good poster since you joined, it's good to have you here  ) I was more concerned about his article being borderline racist.


thanks hatter


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 27, 2013)

editor said:


> I had a bit of a rant about the Scientologists being in Brixton:
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/my-stre...logists-set-up-shop-in-the-centre-of-brixton/


I walked past them as well on Saturday when I was on my way to football. I took great pleasure in loudly proclaiming them to be a "dodgy cult" as I inspected their stall. Apparently that's supposed to really wind them up. But they just looked a bit worried so I left


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 27, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Whilst on the subject, I had the Mexican Gourmet Veggie Burger in JD Wetherspoon the other day, and it was as good as anything I've had in one of these poncey upmarket burger shacks. No, actually it was better.
> 
> £6.69 with an alcoholic beverage of your choice


the meat version is a giant amongst burgers


----------



## ajdown (Feb 27, 2013)

editor said:


> I had a bit of a rant about the Scientologists being in Brixton:
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/my-stre...logists-set-up-shop-in-the-centre-of-brixton/


 
I can tell you how Scientologists "got permission to hog a large chunk of public pavement area outside Brixton tube on Saturday" - their normal method of operation is not to ask for the proper permit and hope that nobody reports them for not having a street trading license, which is of course required as they are selling the Dianetics book. Not for donations, not a giveaway (try asking...) but _selling_.

A quick call to the appropriate street trading department of the local council can normally get that sorted out, or a passing copper can ask to see their permits. Regardless of what they say, they are not considered a religion here in the UK and as such do not qualify for any of the "exemptions" that charities and religious organisations can get for such things.

Unfortunately asking them about Xenu does not normally produce much results because the lower level members aren't told about the Xenu story until they reach "OT 3" level in their training, and "for your protection" OT3 members or higher are taught to lie about its existance.. Apparently knowledge of the story is so dangerous that if people read it and are "unprepared" simply reading it can kill you. However, I'm still here, having read it, and given that it was originally going to be made into a film by Hubbard, "Revolt in the Stars", either Hubbard didn't take the "can kill" idea very seriously after all or he was in fact planning on committing mass genocide by exposing unprepared people to the story in the form of a movie. Interestingly "going to the cinema" featured highly in the Xenu story as our thetans were submitted to confusion and torture by being imprisoned in a cinema for 36 days - which could well have been a prophecy for the Twilight saga...


----------



## ash (Feb 28, 2013)

Anyway - looking for good eggs, the ones from sainsburys  and M&S are pretty mediocre and I have never looked for eggs when I've been in the market.  Can anyone suggest a place to get decent free range eggs in Brixton?  Maybe Brixton whole foods??


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

Iceland do free range eggs. Or if you can wait until the weekend there's always the farmer's market.


----------



## ash (Feb 28, 2013)

Lots of places do free range eggs but its difficult to find good ones with lovely yokes and taste. Do the Iceland ones fit that criteria?  You have however prompted me that lidl do great eggs so ill prob go there


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 28, 2013)

ash said:


> Anyway - looking for good eggs, the ones from sainsburys and M&S are pretty mediocre and I have never looked for eggs when I've been in the market. Can anyone suggest a place to get decent free range eggs in Brixton? Maybe Brixton whole foods??


 
Last time I was in there they had Chapel Farm eggs which I'm sure are no better than M&S ones. I'm no connoisseur d'oefs though.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

ash said:


> Lots of places do free range eggs but its difficult to find good ones with lovely yokes and taste. Do the Iceland ones fit that criteria? You have however prompted me that lidl do great eggs so ill prob go there


I'm not an egg expert, but I do recall someone telling me that Iceland's free-range eggs were "surprisingly tasty."


----------



## ash (Feb 28, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm not an egg expert, but I do recall someone telling me that Iceland's free-range eggs were "surprisingly tasty."


I shall give them a go


----------



## ash (Feb 28, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Last time I was in there they had Chapel Farm eggs which I'm sure are no better than M&S ones. I'm no connoisseur d'oefs though.


Never heard of them but if they are like MS eggs agree. I don't shop,there all the time but 
 M&S should sort out their eggs


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 28, 2013)

ash said:


> Never heard of them but if they are like MS eggs agree. I don't shop,there all the time but
> M&S should sort out their eggs


 
Chapel Farm seem to be the main eggs I see in smaller shops. They are like eggs from anywhere.   What's so awful about M&S eggs?  The ones I had the other day seemed fine.  Unless I'm buying duck eggs or summat they all seem much of a muchness.


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 28, 2013)

Brixton Wholefoods has v. v. good eggs.  No need to buy supermarket eggs, people.


----------



## Spark (Feb 28, 2013)

The problem with Brixton wholefoods is it's always a bit hit or miss how fresh things will be.  I've not been for a while but the eggs from some of the stalls at the farmers market used to always be the best by far.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2013)

I know what you mean, Spark, Brixton Wholefoods veg are usually pretty wilted and tired in my experience and short of taking in a glass of water to see if the eggs float or sink, I have to say I wouldn't trust the freshness further than I could chuck an egg. They're very good indeed for bread, dry goods and especially their selection of spices and herbs, but otherwise...meh.


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 28, 2013)

Eggs are best from free-range hens that have enough space to peck that the grass still grows, the (mostly accidental) grass in their diet makes  for rich yellow yolks. Shop free-range are usually from hens kept at a higher stocking density and fed mostly grain, so have paler yolks.  Best eggs in Brixton are from the farmers' market; I did a relative taste test last year and have now forgotten which came out top but it was a farm with a name probably beginning with B and they were nearly as good as eggs from my mother's hens. They will probably be not at their best or cheapest quite yet, but give it a month and they'll be in full lay.
The stuff on the biodynamic stalls might also be worth a try, but that's Steinerist bollocks so they don't get my money.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2013)

Love going to the car boot sale in Sussex where some of the local farmers have stalls. Pick up a dozen huge, fresh, free range (with poo and straw on the shells) eggs for £2. Almost all are delicious double yolkers


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 28, 2013)

^ details on this car boot sale in sussex plox


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Iceland do free range eggs. Or if you can wait until the weekend there's always the farmer's market.


 
Iceland free range eggs are only a £ for six.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ^ details on this car boot sale in sussex plox


 
Every Sunday in Lewes - NCP Car Park, Lewes Precinct (behind Waitrose, opposite the bus station) 

We usually do the Brighton one too (multi-storey car park near Asda) which has a few farmer stands, but the old man is from Lewes so keeps his egg money LOCAL


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 28, 2013)

cheers! been looking for a new carboot. The one in pimlico is jokez and nine elms is good for fruit n veg but not much else.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 28, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> Eggs are best from free-range hens that have enough space to peck that the grass still grows, the (mostly accidental) grass in their diet makes for rich yellow yolks. Shop free-range are usually from hens kept at a higher stocking density and fed mostly grain, so have paler yolks. Best eggs in Brixton are from the farmers' market; I did a relative taste test last year and have now forgotten which came out top but it was a farm with a name probably beginning with B and they were nearly as good as eggs from my mother's hens. They will probably be not at their best or cheapest quite yet, but give it a month and they'll be in full lay.
> The stuff on the biodynamic stalls might also be worth a try, but that's Steinerist bollocks so they don't get my money.


i remember walking through the kent countryside once and miles from anywhere we came across a series of GIANT fields with fences round them and thousands and thousands of chickens. it looked superb for them, tbh. shade, water, and acres and acres of space. they looked happy as larry! was good to see and i keep meaning to try and get the name of the place. my wife did say it looked a bit like a chicken Auschwitz though. there wouldn't be surprised if there were 100k chickens walking about.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 28, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Brixton Wholefoods has v. v. good eggs. No need to buy supermarket eggs, people.


 
I'm 99.99% sure they  were selling Chapel Farm brand eggs which is the same eggs sold in Nisa and wherever else.  And they taste just the same as yer bog standard egg.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 28, 2013)

yer man that sells eggs and mysteriously, newspapers at the GOD TIER white people's market in HH of a sunday are top notch and cheap.


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 28, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> i remember walking through the kent countryside once and miles from anywhere we came across a series of GIANT fields with fences round them and thousands and thousands of chickens. it looked superb for them, tbh. shade, water, and acres and acres of space. they looked happy as larry! was good to see and i keep meaning to try and get the name of the place. my wife did say it looked a bit like a chicken Auschwitz though. there wouldn't be surprised if there were 100k chickens walking about.


10 to 1 the farm would have been owned by Fridays. 140,000 of the chickens you saw may indeed have experienced a Final Solution. http://www.thisiskent.co.uk/Inferno...tory-14412295-detail/story.html#axzz2MCSJawI7


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> i remember walking through the kent countryside once and miles from anywhere we came across a series of GIANT fields with fences round them and thousands and thousands of chickens. it looked superb for them, tbh. shade, water, and acres and acres of space. they looked happy as larry! was good to see and i keep meaning to try and get the name of the place. my wife did say it looked a bit like a chicken Auschwitz though. there wouldn't be surprised if there were 100k chickens walking about.


I remember going past a Bernard Matthews windowless industrial turkey farm compound and it was soul destroying that humans could do that to other living beings.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 28, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> yer man that sells eggs and mysteriously, newspapers at the GOD TIER white people's market in HH of a sunday are top notch and cheap.


 
The newsagent in HH also has a chicken farm in Sussex somewhere, so you can randomly buy the eggs of goodness from them too.


----------



## BJM2012 (Feb 28, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Quite keen to read the new book exposé of Scientology, which is not being published here because of our libel system. Apparently, there are many fewer people in this cult than it likes to make out.


 
It's bloody brilliant. Check out the one written by Jennifer Miscavidge-Hill (I think that's her name, cant be arsed to google) which is basically a misery memoir of her being ostracised from the church that her uncle now leads.

Vile, litigous bunch of bastards.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2013)

BJM2012 said:


> Check out the one written by Jennifer Miscavidge-Hill (I think that's her name, cant be arsed to google)


Close. It's Jenna Miscavige Hill


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh great, another film crew in the Villaaaaage. How exciting.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 28, 2013)

ash said:


> Lots of places do free range eggs but its difficult to find good ones with lovely yokes and taste. Do the Iceland ones fit that criteria?


VP likes their free range ones.


----------



## ash (Feb 28, 2013)

Greebo said:


> VP likes their free range ones.



I've just bought some so will 'feed' back later


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2013)

editor said:


> I remember going past a Bernard Matthews windowless industrial turkey farm compound and it was soul destroying that humans could do that to other living beings.


On a minimum wage. My Mum worked on the production line of a big chicken company gutting chickens (can't remember the company now, but it was just about the only employer in the area).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2013)

...mind you, one lunchtime when she was in the canteen she saw an escaped chicken outside and she stuck her head out of the window and shouted "Run! Run for your life!"


----------



## BJM2012 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Close. It's Jenna Miscavige Hill


 That's the one. I got a few of the letters right, at least.


----------



## ash (Feb 28, 2013)

The Iceland free range eggs were a success thanks folks.  Much better than M&S lovely pair of yolks


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 1, 2013)

nipsla said:


> The Canterbury is applying for change of use:
> 
> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MI5YIGBOHV000
> 
> May be of particular interest to ianw and Nanker Phelge .


oh dear...sounds like it might be getting flogged.

Does anyone know who owns it? The family or a brewery/pub chain?

(While i was trying to find out about ownership via google, I spotted this gem of a review on Qype:



> I'd love to review this place, but was rudely banned from entry apparently because the place was full when it blatantly wasn't by the very grumpy owner : *our crime, presumably was carrying a Marks&Spencer carrier bag whereby he said we couldn't come in because it wasn't a restaurant and he didn't want our rubbish* (there was nothing in the bag!) . The matter was more baffling by him telling every male (or parties with males in) that they were full, but let in all the females. I've been coming here for years prior to gigs at Brixton, and now regret spending any money in a place that is so rude, inconsistent, and has such poor, abrasive, and rude attitude to customers.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 1, 2013)

I've never seen anything like that there but they are spectacularly grumpy and miserable.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 1, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've never seen anything like that there but they are spectacularly grumpy and miserable.


I haven't been in there since we asked about hiring the back bit for an event. They were soul destroyingly miserable and had nothing much to say other than repeating that no bookings would go in the diary without putting down a cash deposit first (fair enough).  We couldn't get away quickly enough, decided that it wasn't for us and booked another venue. On the night of the party we got a call asking where we were. That must be eight years ago and I haven't dared go back...


----------



## clandestino (Mar 1, 2013)

Well I love the Canterbury Arms. And I'd rather have their unreconstructed, no-nonsense attitude than the haughty cooler-than-thouness you get at somewhere like the Dogstar. That M&S bag story is hilarious - it makes me love the Canterbury even more...


----------



## Rushy (Mar 1, 2013)

ianw said:


> Well I love the Canterbury Arms. And I'd rather have their unreconstructed, no-nonsense attitude than the haughty cooler-than-thouness you get at somewhere like the Dogstar. That M&S bag story is hilarious - it makes me love the Canterbury even more...


Never booked anything at the Dogstar but agree cooler-than-thouness is a massive turn off. Had it from Dex. I'm sure there's a happy medium.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 1, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've never seen anything like that there but they are spectacularly grumpy and miserable.


 
that's always been aprt of its charm, to my mind. i love an angry landlord.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 1, 2013)

and woe betide anyone who nurses their pint whilst the football is on....anyone with an empty pint glass who doesn't make rapid moves towards the bar is usually shown the door pretty sharpish!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 1, 2013)

they look grumpy and sometimes act grumpy but can be v kind and helpful underneath the gruffness


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 1, 2013)

30 quid for a guided walk around the market!

http://www.foxandsquirrel.com/product/guided-food-walk/


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 1, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> 30 quid for a guided walk around the market!
> 
> http://www.foxandsquirrel.com/product/guided-food-walk/


 

presumably thats £30 a head


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 1, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> that's always been aprt of its charm, to my mind. i love an angry landlord.


I can't ever remember him angry, not even when I bumped into him somewhere a long way out of Brixton, recognised him but thought he was someone else and chuntered away about something completely unconnected with him and he was clearly on a bit of R&R until crashed into it  Even then he just looked a bit irked


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 1, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> 30 quid for a guided walk around the market!
> 
> http://www.foxandsquirrel.com/product/guided-food-walk/


 
Sounds fun. I want a go. Expensive, but at least it includes coffee, ice cream and charcuterie.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 1, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've never seen anything like that there but they are spectacularly grumpy and miserable.


 
I have....

Punter 'Do you have any bottles of Heineken?'

Landlord 'Can you see any feckin' Heineken bottles in that fridge'

Punter 'Erm no...'

Landlord 'Then I don't feckin' have them....I've got what yer can see'

Hilarious!


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I have....
> 
> Punter 'Do you have any bottles of Heineken?'
> 
> ...


I like his style.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

ianw said:


> Well I love the Canterbury Arms. And I'd rather have their unreconstructed, no-nonsense attitude than the haughty cooler-than-thouness you get at somewhere like the Dogstar.


Bit unfair on the Dogstar staff. Go there in the week and they're supremely friendly, but come the weekend they're probably some of the hardest working bar staff in Brixton, sometimes dealing with unprecedented levels of fuckwittery. I don't blame them for being a little antsy under those circumstances.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

March thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumours-and-general-chat-march-2013.307015/


----------

